# Halo 3 Official Discussion: Believe



## Stumpy (Sep 21, 2007)

​Halo 3 thread.  No more unnecessary clutter now ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).  All Halo traffic now goes here and/or the 360 discussion unless you have a very justifiable reason.

Time to rip shit from Wikipedia now to make my thread awsm.


*Spoiler*: _Info_ 




*Features:*

*Spoiler*: _Click Images for more Info_ 





*Spoiler*: _Forge_ 




How To Forge: Basics


How To Forge: Object Editing


How To Forge: Advanced Techniques




*Spoiler*: _Saved Films_ 












*Multiplayer Maps:*

*Spoiler*: _Maps_ 




High Ground
Isolation
Snowbound
The Pit





*Weapons:*

*Spoiler*: _Weapons_ 




*Spoiler*: _Human_ 




Battle Rifle





*Spoiler*: _Covenant_ 





*




*Spoiler*: _Brute_ 




Brute Shot
Gravity Hammer









*Grenades*

*Equipment*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Portable Gravity Lift





*Vehicles:*

*Spoiler*: _Vehicles_ 




*Spoiler*: _Human_ 



*
*

*
 (I hope Q_Q)
Mongoose*




*Spoiler*: _Covenant_ 



Ghost


Am I missing some here?  No confirmation of the Spectre returning yet i don't think.




*Spoiler*: _Brute_ 



*
*







*Achievements:*
here


*Previews:*
IGN's last Halo 3 Preview (TGS)


*SKUs:*

*Spoiler*: _SKUs_ 












EDIT by DS:

Also...



Official NF Halo 3 Online Discussion and shit with NF Clans, etc.​

For all discussion about online matchmaking, clans, etc.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 21, 2007)

*Reviews:*
Metacritic Rating (at time of edit) - 94


IGN - 9.5


IGN UK - 9.5


1UP - 10
Ghost

GameSpot - 9.5


GameSpy - 5/5


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2007)

There's also a flash bang now.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 21, 2007)

Anyone wanna add me to Live ( Sevenwest )  Send me a message of your forum name so i know who you are. So we can play Halo 3 together.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 21, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> There's also a flash bang now.


Yup it's simply called a Flare and thus doesn't have the deafening effects that a Flash*bang* does.  It's also an equipment though, not a grenade type.



			
				Euro-Shino said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna add me to Live ( Sevenwest ) Send me a message of your forum name so i know who you are. So we can play Halo 3 together.


I'll go ahead and add a gamertag section for specifically players playing Halo 3 when I get a chance.


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 22, 2007)

Im pretty sure there going to be in the game
But does anyone know for sure if the Spartan 3s are going to be in the game


----------



## Blue (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm not playing online until I've been through the campaign at least 4 times.

Unless it's a fucky floodfest, in which case I'll see you guys Tuesday.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 22, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Yup it's simply called a Flare and thus doesn't have the deafening effects that a Flash*bang* does.  It's also an equipment though, not a grenade type.
> 
> 
> I'll go ahead and add a gamertag section for specifically players playing Halo 3 when I get a chance.



Just make a thread in the online gaming section for this.  This one will be specifically for simple discussion and such.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 22, 2007)

Blue said:


> I'm not playing online until I've been through the campaign at least 4 times.
> 
> Unless it's a fucky floodfest, in which case I'll see you guys Tuesday.



Same here i want to be campaign first it will warm me up a bit let me get used to all the vehicles,weapons,gear etc..  Whats your gamer tag?


----------



## Blue (Sep 22, 2007)

I r dystopianday.

On topic, I'm hoping this will be one of those trilogies where the first was wonderful, the second isn't as good as the first, and the third blows both away. Xenosaga comes immediately to mind. They built up Halo 2 to be the greatest thing ever, but I was fairly disappointed.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 22, 2007)

It was the greatest online multiplayer on console market... until 10 years old bastards infested the entire Halo community like AIDs. They literally turned the community into Counter Strike.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 22, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> It could have been the greatest online multiplayer until 10 years old bastards infested the entire Halo community. They literally turned the community into Counter Strike.



And then, we get that awesome new button, called mute


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 22, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> And then, we get that awesome new button, called mute


Yeah, but will it be the ultimate solution for the 10 years old cancers?


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 22, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> Yeah, but will it be the ultimate solution for the 10 years old cancers?



I am the solution you form a alliance with me and destroy all 10 years olds on Halo 3 and make them cry.


----------



## Caladan Brood (Sep 22, 2007)

I thought Halo 2 was better than Halo 1.....cept the campaign was pretty short.

Not having an xbox360, i'll be staying over for a few days at a friend's house for halo 3. 

just kidding.


----------



## Kamina (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks awesome, loving the 1st and 2nd halo.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 22, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Just make a thread in the online gaming section for this.  This one will be specifically for simple discussion and such.


Someone else can do that.  I am fresh out of generosity.



			
				Blue said:
			
		

> I r dystopianday.
> 
> On topic, I'm hoping this will be one of those trilogies where the first was wonderful, the second isn't as good as the first, and the third blows both away. Xenosaga comes immediately to mind. They built up Halo 2 to be the greatest thing ever, but I was fairly disappointed.


It certainly seems like it is going to blow at least part two away.  Halo 1 has a nice nostalgia factor going for it, so a lot of it can never be taken away by something new.


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 22, 2007)

The Elephant thing
Is gonna be fun to use
But I have no idea how its gonna work 
In the multiplayer world O_o


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 22, 2007)

Official NF Halo 3 Online Discussion and shit with NF Clans, etc.​
There done. =P  I'll add it to the original post as well.


----------



## Jackal (Sep 22, 2007)

If you want to know the ending, theres real leaked footage on youtube


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 22, 2007)

For those of you who preordered the LE version of Halo 3, here's something to read.



Basically, due to the design of the box, a lot of the discs in the LE cases are coming out scratched like hell even before you open it.  I got me a regular edition, so I'm good to go. =P


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 22, 2007)

Well that's retarded.  I'm hoping it depends on what store he got his from.  If it was a retail place such as Best Buy, then ya, people in the back throw boxes on the conveyor belt and they probably got loose like that.  I got mine from EB Games so I'm just gonna go inside, open mine up and check it before I leave the store just in case, but I think they are careful with their packages.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 22, 2007)

I wanted to post this to make it clear to everyone the failure that has been shown.

1) Go to the GameFAQs home page
2) Click on the big Halo 3 ad at the top
3) Post your reaction to what you see


Gogogogo


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 22, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> For those of you who preordered the LE version of Halo 3, here's something to read.
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, due to the design of the box, a lot of the discs in the LE cases are coming out scratched like hell even before you open it.  I got me a regular edition, so I'm good to go. =P


lol ouch.  I hope the Legendary doesn't have terrible flaws like that.

Oops nvm.  Just watched the legendary unboxing over at 1up and the CD was loose in that case too ^_^ hopefully they all aren't scratched to hell.


Goofy Titan said:


> I wanted to post this to make it clear to everyone the failure that has been shown.
> 
> 1) Go to the GameFAQs home page
> 2) Click on the big Halo 3 ad at the top
> ...


Learn to Adblock Plus sir.

LOL does that link to a GameStop Spiderman 3 page?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 22, 2007)

He's opened 4 LE cases apparently and they've all been in similar condition.  Supposedly they're from EB as well so I dunno.  Hopefully that won't be the case with yours, but it's been 4 out of 4 apparently.

And for those of you who didn't see it in the first page...



Official NF Halo 3 Online Discussion and shit with NF Clans, etc.​

For all discussion about online matchmaking, clans, etc.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 22, 2007)

I pre-ordered the normal $60 edition so im good to go.


----------



## Blue (Sep 22, 2007)

Haha... wait.

OH SHIT.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 22, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> He's opened 4 LE cases apparently and they've all been in similar condition.  Supposedly they're from EB as well so I dunno.  Hopefully that won't be the case with yours, but it's been 4 out of 4 apparently.
> 
> And for those of you who didn't see it in the first page...
> 
> ...



It better not be from EB Games, or else, I'm gonna get it, open it right there and see and then snap at the clerk for another if it is.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 22, 2007)

Oh right the Legendary unboxing video from 1up.
Link removed

Completely irrelevent, but damn Dragonbattousai is all that massive empty space in your sig really necessary?


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 22, 2007)

Well this is really gonna be bad alot of people got the metal box edition. I lol people told me to get special edition but i decided to get normal.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 22, 2007)

Funny thing just happened.  I called my import store on the random to see if they were getting any Halo 3 Legendary Editions in stock.  

They said they'd have one for me on Monday. XD


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 22, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Oh right the Legendary unboxing video from 1up.
> Link removed
> 
> Completely irrelevent, but damn Dragonbattousai is all that massive empty space in your sig really necessary?



Zack needs room to swing his sword  but no, I can't seem to make the massive empty space to go away.  If you know how, PM me and I'll be glad to fix it, but I'm preparing a new signature that is just a banner so I will have it gone soon anyways.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 22, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Funny thing just happened.  I called my import store on the random to see if they were getting any Halo 3 Legendary Editions in stock.
> 
> They said they'd have one for me on Monday. XD



So you ordered normal Halo 3 and they are giving you Legendary Edition?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 22, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> So you ordered normal Halo 3 and they are giving you Legendary Edition?



LOL, I wish.  I had already pre-ordered the regular one at EB, but I called my import store on a whim just to see if they had any coming in.  So if I can get it 12 hours before a majority of people and not have to wait in line @ 12AM, I'm good with that.  Plus it's the legendary edition.

Funny thing is I'm not even that big of a Halo fan at all. XD


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 22, 2007)

Well i will see you on Halo 3 on Tuesday lol.


----------



## Slips (Sep 22, 2007)

Just in time too. I'm done with Bioshock so bring it on. Next week over here I think. Did'nt bother to pre-order I'll just nip down town and grab a copy a few days after release


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 22, 2007)

Slipsoka said:


> Just in time too. I'm done with Bioshock so bring it on. Next week over here I think. Did'nt bother to pre-order I'll just nip down town and grab a copy a few days after release



Bioshock i rented its kinda hard  i probably wont be able to beat by Halo 3 coming out. Good thing i rented it.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 22, 2007)

I have next weekend off at work so I'm going out of town to my bro's house.  He will have Halo 3 by then, so fuck yeah.  Hopefully we can beat it on co-op in that limited time.  I need to at least see the ending for myself before I return to the internets.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 22, 2007)

I am gonna probably suck at Halo since i played it like twice we should play co-op online sometime you should play with me.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 22, 2007)

Just picked it up, me and gunslinger got it, it's ballin.


----------



## Pein (Sep 22, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Just picked it up, me and gunslinger got it, it's ballin.



where did you get it im going to Brooklyn in a half hour so i might be ale to pick it up


----------



## Arishem (Sep 22, 2007)

Bleh, my local EB said I could transfer my reserve to the normal Halo 3, but all of the limited editions are reserved. I'm not sure what I want to do yet. I'll probably decide later today.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 22, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Just picked it up, me and gunslinger got it, it's ballin.


Awesome.  Of course now I expect an in-depth impression of Campaign, Multiplayer, Forge, and Saved Films on my desk Monday morning (all spoilers tagged).  Video review before Tuesday with minimal spoilers.

Not really, but do tell us how it is preferably before we get our hands on it (spoilers tagged though n_n).

edit:  Ok first post should be fairly feature complete now.  Feel free to let me know if I missed something important or got something wrong.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 22, 2007)

I'll try but so far i can def say it's much better then halo 2 *For single player, all i did with two of my friends*


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 22, 2007)

Pein said:


> where did you get it im going to Brooklyn in a half hour so i might be ale to pick it up



Well you cant pick it up until Monday
I dont know how they got it
But its illegal
And the multiplayer online wont work until Monday Night at 12:01
Or Tuesday morning whatever


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Sep 23, 2007)

Halo 3.....

*"Let the rapings begin!!!"​*


A GINORMOUS!!!! population filled with noobs, casual gamers, skilless cheaters w/out any cheats, rusty fps fanatics, fresh crossover xbox 1 gamers, novice Halo fanatics and "hardcore FPS dominator wanna-bees" are about to hit XBOXLIVE like a tsunami. Just to eventually get raped by players like myself......  

I'M..... IN..... HEAVEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 23, 2007)

Campaign is dissapointing once again after u fight the scarab which is the coolset thing it all goes down hill.

and i gotta say tf2 is the best fps game i have ever played. Like the amount of fun in that game ong. and the graphics omg. Love it.

Umm anyway i havent played much multi as my frind hasnt had his lan yet ill post about multiplay on monday.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Campaign is dissapointing once again after u fight the scarab which is the coolset thing it all goes down hill.
> 
> and i gotta say tf2 is the best fps game i have ever played. Like the amount of fun in that game ong. and the graphics omg. Love it.
> 
> Umm anyway i havent played much multi as my frind hasnt had his lan yet ill post about multiplay on monday.



Thought the game was excellent until the one flood level *Think 8* and the final boss. Besides that it lived up to the hype and is as good as one if not better.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 23, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Halo 3.....
> 
> *"Let the rapings begin!!!"​*
> 
> ...



Post your gamertag and back your talk up!


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Thought the game was excellent until the one flood level *Think 8* and the final boss. Besides that it lived up to the hype and is as good as one if not better.



I dont think it lived up to the hype. The story for campaign did not hold up to 1 and wasnt that great. sum of the new weapons were fun though, even though usless alot.

Will see how multiplayer pans out. If it reaches anywhere close to part 1s fun factor. (it will most surly pass part 2's multiplayer fun lvl)

but i will say it will never touch TF2. that games amazing.


----------



## WelcomeToRapture (Sep 23, 2007)

Is it already out in some places of the world?


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 23, 2007)

yes...only because people accidently released it early......should it be out already, no


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 23, 2007)

Why, hello there.

^^


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 23, 2007)

so do elites heads have a smaller hit box then in halo 2?


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 23, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Why, hello there.
> 
> ^^



wow...bungie.net really redid their site for halo 3 since the last time i was there


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> wow...bungie.net really redid their site for halo 3 since the last time i was there



Yep and it kicks ass 

@Design - Try NOT comparing it to a different game and you may like it more.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 23, 2007)

Bungie.net isn't even at it's 100% yet.  They will implement more when the game is out.


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yep and it kicks ass
> 
> @Design - Try NOT comparing it to a different game and you may like it more.



Im not comparing it im asking if they changed it. Because in halo 2 using a elite gave u a disadvantage in multiplayer. So im curious if they changed it because the elites look better then spartans.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Im not comparing it im asking if they changed it. Because in halo 2 using a elite gave u a disadvantage in multiplayer. So im curious if they changed it because the elites look better then spartans.



I meant when you were saying TF2 *Which i heard isn't "THAT" fun* is better. Yeah Elites suppose to have smaller heads now.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 23, 2007)

So crazy have you already beaten campaign or what?  If so how many hours would you say it was?


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I meant when you were saying TF2 *Which i heard isn't "THAT" fun* is better. Yeah Elites suppose to have smaller heads now.



Dude TF2 best game ever. best fps ever.
The level of fun in that game is amazing.

I played it for one hour at a lan place. and im dling it right now.

SOOOOOO much fun.

Go to a lan place and try it ull love it.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> So crazy have you already beaten campaign or what?  If so how many hours would you say it was?



Yeah i beat it on heroic with a friend online. It's about 9 to 10 hours. Let me just say i enjoyed the story UP to the last boss. My god he was SO...Fucking...disappointing but everything else was nice.


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 23, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Halo 3.....
> 
> *"Let the rapings begin!!!"​*
> 
> ...




Well hell I will take you on^_^


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2007)

Halo 3 Baby!


----------



## Arishem (Sep 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah i beat it on heroic with a friend online. It's about 9 to 10 hours. Let me just say i enjoyed the story UP to the last boss. My god he was SO...Fucking...disappointing but everything else was nice.



I beat Devil May Cry in 10 hours, so Halo 3 sounds meaty enough to me. So the final boss sucked? That's not to surprising. I've yet to really enjoy one in a first person shooter.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 23, 2007)

Fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) I didn't read your whole post but got damnit that looked like spoilers.  Go fuck yourself.

[ spoiler]message here[/spoiler]

USE SPOILER TAGS LIKE THAT (just remove the first space in first tag)

If that wasn't a spoiler then my apologies ignore this message.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 23, 2007)

Crazy, are those screenshots being taken with the game itself?


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 23, 2007)

Go to his Bungie.net page.  He took them all with Saved Films and upped them to Bungie.net.

relink: 
Higher res there too.

So are you able to save actual films to Bungie.net or what?  Maybe they haven't turned that feature on yet?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Go to his Bungie.net page.  He took them all with Saved Films and upped them to Bungie.net.
> 
> relink:
> Higher res there too.
> ...



Yeah you can take actual films and upload them on bungie.net. For multiplayer matchs it automatically records the match and then you can go over it and take pictures OR CLIPS. Clips are for like if you get a sick triple kill and you want it shown in anyway, either upclose, or first person or so on, and it usually is shorter. 

Clips work ONLY for multiplayer though. As for actual pictures, you can go back to levels you done *Single or multi* and fuck around, go around the map and take pictures of anything you did. It's alot of fun ^_^ and yeah DS those are ingame pictures


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 23, 2007)

Let's get some vids/clips then ;o

Maybe u can get a clip of u knocking back a rocket with the Gravity Hammer.  I've been dying to see that.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2007)

Alright i'ma play again at 4 i'll make a custom game with a friend and try that. But i'm pretty sure to view the clip you gotta have halo 3  I think, check bungie.net clips.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah kinda sucks but i'll try to provide more pictures later.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 23, 2007)

Jeff Girthmann has given the game a 9.5, something most people would assume wouldn't happen.

Gamespot Korea gave it a 9.7 o_o

IGN gave it a 9.5 too


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2007)

WooTNESS, HALO LOVE IS IN THE MOFO AREA>


----------



## Juice (Sep 23, 2007)

sorry guys, I tryed to say it the best way I ccould... enyways sorry...


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 23, 2007)

So if anyone has read the Onxy book
Can you please tell me if the Spartan 3s are in Halo 3
I think Ive seen screenshots of them but I dont know if those are actually Spartan 3s
And are they involved with the story at all


----------



## Juice (Sep 23, 2007)

KOJI DARTH said:


> So if anyone has read the Onxy book
> Can you please tell me if the Spartan 3s are in Halo 3
> I think Ive seen screenshots of them but I dont know if those are actually Spartan 3s
> And are they involved with the story at all




*Spoiler*: __ 



awww I read it there not in the game that is screen shots of halo wars bro... the 4 halo is sopposed to introduce them thats the word but enyways




AND SORRY GUYS FOR SPOILER!!!!


----------



## Arishem (Sep 23, 2007)

KOJI DARTH said:


> So if anyone has read the Onxy book
> Can you please tell me if the Spartan 3s are in Halo 3
> I think Ive seen screenshots of them but I dont know if those are actually Spartan 3s
> And are they involved with the story at all


Ghosts of Onyx ending spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



The last remaining Spartan-II asides from MC, the handful of surviving Spartan-III's, and the doctor who created the former are inside of Onyx's core. Maybe they will make a game about them or the search for them.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 23, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Dude TF2 best game ever. best fps ever.
> The level of fun in that game is amazing.
> 
> I played it for one hour at a lan place. and im dling it right now.
> ...


(late response i know)
lul you play a beta for about an hour and you say its the best fps ever.  thats a good way to get people to trust  your judgement.  whatever though u can feel that way about it if you want.  This is the Halo 3 thread not TF2 thread.

Updating first page with reviews n_n

Happy to see it is well received critically.  I'm not too sure if it will actually outsell the way it is expect to though.  Honestly I won't be too suprised if it doesnt make "biggest entertainment event" or whatever due to the fact that there prolly aren't as many 360s in the market as there were xboxes at the time of halo 2's release.  Maybe tho ^^


----------



## Juice (Sep 23, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> (late response i know)
> lul you play a beta for about an hour and you say its the best fps ever.  thats a good way to get people to trust  your judgement.  whatever though u can feel that way about it if you want.  This is the Halo 3 thread not TF2 thread.
> 
> Updating first page with reviews n_n
> ...




what do you mean "not as meny exbox 360s" its been out for about 2 3 years...


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 23, 2007)

narutos shadow clone said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



umm....there is no halo 4...halo 3 is the final game of the _trilogy_


----------



## Juice (Sep 23, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> umm....there is no halo 4...halo 3 is the final game of the _trilogy_



there is word out there that there might be a new hao series so preety much a halo 4 new jen...


----------



## Arishem (Sep 23, 2007)

I'd like Bungie to make a game featuring a grunt as the lead. Every mission would be a desparate attempt to survive for as long as possible. You'd have to avoid Elites, Brutes, and Hunters from stepping on you. Getting run over is another danger.

No, there will be no more Halo games. Bungie said that themselves. However, there will be more games set in Haloverse, and I for one would like to see one with a Covenant lead.


----------



## Juice (Sep 23, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> I'd like Bungie to make a game featuring a grunt as the lead. Every mission would be a desparate attempt to survive for as long as possible. You have to avoid Elites, Brutes, and Hunters from stepping on you. Getting run over is another danger.



that would be cool! you should ( if you can) email bungie with that idea...


----------



## Arishem (Sep 23, 2007)

The grunt in question would have been trained in warfare since birth, received surgical augmentations, and wear cutting-edge armor. His name is Small Midget.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 23, 2007)

IGN UK Rating AND IGN USA Rating of Halo  3 = 
*Spoiler*: __ 




*IGN USA*
9.5

10 Presentation
An amazing replay editor, four-player online co-op, map editor, and community support make this the most robust feature set ever in a videogame. 
9.0 Graphics
Despite a few moments of slowdown, this is a gorgeous game, especially considering the demands of the replay function. And it's to die for in 1080p. 
10 Sound
This is the reason God created Surround Sound. Halo's theme is a futuristic anthem that inspires the troops. The chatter during combat is fantastic.  
9.0 Gameplay
There are a few questionable design choices in the campaign, but this series remains the most fun first-person shooter on the planet. Multiplayer and the Forge are fantastic. 
10 Lasting Appeal
The campaign won't take you long to complete, but this is a game that can be played for years. There are so many things to do, and it's so much fun to do them. 

*IGN UK*

9.5


8 Presentation
Epic blockbuster stuff. The soundtrack is an 11th man, lending authority, excitement and gravitas and it’s all pulled off with expected aplomb. 
8 Graphics
Make no mistake, this is next-gen eye candy. But we expected better graphics from Microsoft’s number one men. 
9 Sound
Exemplary. From shell casings bouncing on the ground and dislodging fresh pebbles to Marty O’Donnell’s iconic and amazing soundtrack, it’s a genuine highlight. 
9.5 Gameplay
What Halo does best. Solid. Professional. Has the touch. 
10 Lasting Appeal
If you play over Xbox Live, this game is going to gobble your life like a cancer.  





I posted  this in the 360 thread, but it belongs in here. The breakdowns are also in the spoiler tag.


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 23, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> (late response i know)
> lul you play a beta for about an hour and you say its the best fps ever.  thats a good way to get people to trust  your judgement.  whatever though u can feel that way about it if you want.  This is the Halo 3 thread not TF2 thread.
> 
> Updating first page with reviews n_n



I played the game for like a long time i played it for one hour then went home and dled it because it was amazing. 

It is the best fps ever. the fun factor of it is histerical. and you need to play as a team and not just fuck around.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> I played the game for like a long time i played it for one hour then went home and dled it because it was amazing.
> 
> It is the best fps ever. the fun factor of it is histerical. *and you need to play as a team and not just fuck around*.



And that's what i got vegas for, now time to be a one man killing machine


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> And that's what i got vegas for, now time to be a one man killing machine



Well you can still snipe peoples ass away or stab people as a spy but the true fun is working together with people to acomplish goals. its mostly medics and soldiers or heavy that work together very well.


----------



## ZE (Sep 23, 2007)

crazymtf, I look forward to see your review on this one. Since for now I will not buy an xbox, depending on mass effect success I will have to live with videos for now.


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 23, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> I'd like Bungie to make a game featuring a grunt as the lead. Every mission would be a desparate attempt to survive for as long as possible. You'd have to avoid Elites, Brutes, and Hunters from stepping on you. Getting run over is another danger.
> 
> No, there will be no more Halo games. Bungie said that themselves. However, there will be more games set in Haloverse, and I for one would like to see one with a Covenant lead.



That game would be harder then
Playing Halo2 with your left foot and only being able to use 3 toes
And wearing a blind fold...
And the controller is disconnected


----------



## Juice (Sep 23, 2007)

ZE said:


> crazymtf, I look forward to see your review on this one. Since for now I will not buy an xbox, depending on mass effect success I will have to live with videos for now.



I agree I reserved halo 3 but now I'm thinking I should of waited for the reveiws... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



halo 3 legendary sets are being scratched as they ship


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2007)

ZE said:


> crazymtf, I look forward to see your review on this one. Since for now I will not buy an xbox, depending on mass effect success I will have to live with videos for now.



Ok i'll try doing a review on the campaign atleast tomorrow when i get home from school.


----------



## Juice (Sep 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Ok i'll try doing a review on the campaign atleast tomorrow when i get home from school.



I'm sorry, I dont read posts much but, what game are you talking about?


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 23, 2007)

Needs more Arbiter.


----------



## Cel3stial (Sep 23, 2007)

Ahh I can't wait til it comes out...thats in like 1 or 2 days.....


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2007)

narutos shadow clone said:


> I'm sorry, I dont read posts much but, what game are you talking about?



Humm Halo 3...I got it early and just beat it for the second time. Picture time! ^_^

Blowing up friend 


Shooting the dead 


After killing a friend with the Chooper!


----------



## Juice (Sep 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Humm Halo 3...I got it early and just beat it for the second time. Picture time! ^_^
> 
> Blowing up friend
> 
> ...



thows are asome!!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks 

If anyone wants to check it out, halo 3 review, for single player.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=J6PQ4fB3xg4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kameil (Sep 23, 2007)

Spoil me folks what happened at the end of the campaign I must know!!!!! I can't wait to pick up my legendary edition

STRAP ME TO A CHAIR SEEING ALL THESE BELIEVE COMMERCIALS ARE KILLING ME


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice review Crazy, can't wait to get a bunch of friends over to play.  Hopefully my LE won't be scratched, but I'm gonna make the store clerk rattle a few until he finds one that doesn't make noise to give.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 23, 2007)

How many of you bet someone is gonna murder someone over Halo3 while in line?


----------



## Juice (Sep 23, 2007)

~Ryuk~ said:


> Spoil me folks what happened at the end of the campaign I must know!!!!! I can't wait to pick up my legendary edition
> 
> STRAP ME TO A CHAIR SEEING ALL THESE BELIEVE COMMERCIALS ARE KILLING ME




Well you asked for the spoiler here it is


*Spoiler*: __ 



master cheif and orbiter are on a unsc ship the bay is open orbiter makes it to safty master cheif almost falls then it goes to funeral orbiter is there but no master cheif which made people believe master cheif dies yet when you beat the game on legandary (not when you beat it with the legand edition) but the mode on the game! master cheif yet survives! he go to cryo tube and says "wake me up whe you need me" the ship cut inhalf in this masive explosin well ther you have it your SPOILER!!!!


----------



## Juice (Sep 24, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Nice review Crazy, can't wait to get a bunch of friends over to play.  Hopefully my LE won't be scratched, but I'm gonna make the store clerk rattle a few until he finds one that doesn't make noise to give.



thats a good idea!


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Sep 24, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> The grunt in question would have been trained in warfare since birth, received surgical augmentations, and wear cutting-edge armor. His name is Small Midget Mini-Arbiter.




*FIXED*

................


----------



## WelcomeToRapture (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm taking a day to play Halo 3 tomorrow.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 24, 2007)

narutos shadow clone said:


> Well you asked for the spoiler here it is
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Huh thats kind of a crap ending but okay.....


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Sep 24, 2007)

My gamertag for Halo 3 and Shadowrun is General Enema...


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Thanks
> 
> If anyone wants to check it out, halo 3 review, for single player.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=J6PQ4fB3xg4[/YOUTUBE]



Nice review dude
And damn that sticky granade came out of nowhere
Legendery looks like so much fun ^_^
+rep


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice review crazy.  Surely they multiplayer and other reviews will make the game look even better.

From what I read and heard in all reviews it's basically everything I expected it to be.  A better, but still not perfect with a ending that isn't mind blowing, but certainly fitting.  Can't wait to play it this weekend.

edit: New Halo Live Action short film


Best one yet.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks guys. Sorry i couldn't say more without spoiling the story so i'll wait for multi to let everybody play it then get into it more. Anyway can't wait till matchmaking is up, iw anna kill


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 24, 2007)

I heard that the Arberters story isent really in the game
That was kind of a bummer...O_o


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 24, 2007)

Matchmaking is UP! And to show it!


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 24, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Nice review crazy.  Surely they multiplayer and other reviews will make the game look even better.
> 
> From what I read and heard in all reviews it's basically everything I expected it to be.  A better, but still not perfect with a ending that isn't mind blowing, but certainly fitting.  Can't wait to play it this weekend.
> 
> ...



Hey what is this discovery stuff. that looks pretty good for being live action but its like trying to showcase a tribal show weird.

But yeah that thing looked pretty good the stuff does look pretty realistic. but explain to me what the short films are plz.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 24, 2007)

Well a year or so ago Microsoft and Bungie tried to get a Halo movie project going.  They got Peter Jackson to be Exec Producer and his studio WETA to help with costumes/props/special effects (think Lord of the Rings good).  With all this and the massive hype around the Halo franchise they were stil unable to get a company to be their producer (think Universal, Paramount, etc.).

Basically they cannot make the real movie without first getting one of those companies to give them about $100 million dollars to fund the movie.  So, Peter Jackson, WETA, and Neil (director) went ahead and started to make some short films presumably to not only to get people interested in the movie, but also to show these big companies they it won't just be another shitty game based movie (ex. Doom).

Considering the fact that they are basically doing those short films with their own pocket money, I think they (especially the latest) are amazing.


----------



## Arishem (Sep 24, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Nice review crazy.  Surely they multiplayer and other reviews will make the game look even better.
> 
> From what I read and heard in all reviews it's basically everything I expected it to be.  A better, but still not perfect with a ending that isn't mind blowing, but certainly fitting.  Can't wait to play it this weekend.
> 
> ...



Seeing that Brute kill the marine sniper with his hammer was pretty damn awesome. Well, it goes without saying, but those apes have some really vicious weapons. I wouldn't want to be the guy who has his arm stuck to the wall. The Brutes are going to fuck him up.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 24, 2007)

Amazing review crazymtf your video is like a slap in the face to the people who said the graphics of halo 3 will suck.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 24, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Amazing review crazymtf your video is like a slap in the face to the people who said the graphics of halo 3 will suck.



Lol thanks man


----------



## Juice (Sep 24, 2007)

crazymtf keep the pictures coming there asome (btw I will rep you I gave out to much rep yesterday still waiting to go back sorry ill rep every one when I can)

thanks, Jake


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 24, 2007)

Will Do  







Enjoy


----------



## Juice (Sep 24, 2007)

dude awsome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 24, 2007)

*drools*  We should play sometime Crazy i will need your help on co-op if you don't mind starting it over with me lol.



narutos shadow clone said:


> crazymtf keep the pictures coming there asome (btw I will rep you I gave out to much rep yesterday still waiting to go back sorry ill rep every one when I can)
> 
> thanks, Jake



Crazy deserves so much rep i already give him some like every day lol just cause not many people amaze me in the gaming department. but i will give rep to fellow halo fans.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 24, 2007)

No problem guys, thanks for the rep and all, i'm just trying to help 

IMA CHARGE UP MEH LAZER 


Three way kill with two of my friends. 


DOUBLE BEATDOWN 


@Euro - Yeah maybe i'll help ya, i wouldn't mind if i got time.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 24, 2007)

Double beat down now thats original lol.


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 24, 2007)

I was mad hyped for this game a while ago. Then I played it...

Wow, it's really not AS great as people are saying, I was kinda let down. The graphics really aren't good but I expected that and the enemies are kinda dumb too. However I was expecting campaign to suck anyway.

So I tried out Multiplayer split screen and wow. It's _windowed_. What the heck is this? A BIG chunk of the screen is missing in total, I was vexed, vehicle mechanics aren't very good either.

I was really let down, honestly considering saving my money now..maybe, I guess MP will be decent with more players.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 24, 2007)

Thats the problem you got to hyped over a video game... i was never hyped for Halo 3 but from the pictures crazymtf showed me... the graphics look good.. so can you take a picture please and show me the bad graphics you see? Also are you using HDTV?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 24, 2007)

Damn, I'm trying to watch the Countdown Live on G4TV. But it's over 3 hours long. xD Or was it 4.


----------



## Juice (Sep 24, 2007)

idk i have it ill checlk


----------



## Hatred (Sep 24, 2007)

I can never get a answer from any of my friends but I keep seeing like different Spartan type models.. So can you pick like different Spartans for Live/Multi?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 24, 2007)

Hatred said:


> I can never get a answer from any of my friends but I keep seeing like different Spartan type models.. So can you pick like different Spartans for Live/Multi?



Yes, you can.  In fact...



Looks like the Dai Gurren Brigade lives on!!! 

It's the best I could do. XD  The model I'm using is called a C.O.B Spartan.  You can interchange parts as well, such as the shoulders body and helmet.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 24, 2007)

I have ejaculated.


----------



## Hatred (Sep 24, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Yes, you can.  In fact...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet, thanks man


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 24, 2007)

I played it at the store today and the game is actually really good, especially compared to 1 and 2. Hell its how 1 and 2 should have been with all the hype they got. I played some campaign and then played some on Multiplayer. It looks pretty good. And it controls SOOO much better than the old games. And the story seems like they actually put work into it this time.


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 24, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Yes, you can.  In fact...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a photoshop or can you import images to put on to the armour like the Lagann brigade symbol?



> The games graphics that bad? Every 360 game i played looks amazing even the boring games still got some good graphics.. maybe your wanting too much o well ill see tomorrow or you could be right.



Halo 2 in higher res seems about an adequate description. Nothing really majorly different.

I dunno why but the videos I saw online looked better than what I saw in the actual game. Like, the Scarab battle looked immense but the beginning jungle level is just really boring and bland.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 24, 2007)

Delta Shell said:


> Is that a photoshop or can you import images to put on to the armour like the Lagann brigade symbol?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude come on, this game looks so much better than Halo 2...I mean really. It's not the best looking game I've seen. But its much better looking the Halo 2.


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 24, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dude come on, this game looks so much better than Halo 2...I mean really. It's not the best looking game I've seen. But its much better looking the Halo 2.



It did look better but the different wasn't vast imo.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 24, 2007)

Delta Shell said:


> It did look better but the different wasn't vast imo.



I played them both today just to see. The difference is pretty vast. Now I wouldn't say Halo 3 has the best effects out there, or even lighting. But compared to Halo 2 there are huge differences. A lot of it is just the textures.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 24, 2007)

Not better then halo 2? Are you people fucking serious!? 



If you still think it's not a big difference GO to your eye doctor NOW.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Not better then halo 2? Are you people fucking serious!?
> 
> 
> 
> If you still think it's not a big difference GO to your eye doctor NOW.



It might be those videos, but if you're watching the game played in real life, on HDMI, theres no doubt.


----------



## Pein (Sep 24, 2007)

does it support 1080p?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 24, 2007)

It looks great and it's a huge difference from Halo 1 and 2 to 3, trust me. Anyway rank 10 now


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 24, 2007)

Pein said:


> does it support 1080p?



Yes, yes it does.  It's alright though, nothing to get your panties wet over.  As for the graphics, yes they are better than Halo 2, but they're nothing to skeet all over.  It's alright so far.  Nothing too crazy or awesome yet, but it does play a lot better than the last two.

As for the emblem, I made it with the choices they gave me in the emblem edit.


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 24, 2007)

I honestly don't see this vast difference. It's better sure, I never denied that but it's really not that big a difference imo.



> As for the emblem, I made it with the choices they gave me in the emblem edit.



Wow, I should have played around with that when I had the chance. Are there a lot of choices?


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 24, 2007)

Delta Shell said:


> It did look better but the different wasn't vast imo.



You have issues and have you checked eye doctor? I am not kidding around if there is one near by in your town or a town close by go see one you never know maybe you got issues.  Looking at the image below even in a screen shot that was moved to a forum should lower its quality by like a few bits and it still looks awesome the image below me the lighting looks great when viewing character. 



Donkey Show said:


> Yes, you can.  In fact...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Takes someone with a huge imagination to make a awesome sexy emblem like that. I am gonna spend like 20 min on my emblem. 

Also Donkey Show if you have Halo 2 for the love of noobs please take 2 picture of Halo 2 and one of Halo 3. ( if you got time ) kk thx.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 24, 2007)

Shit they look far better to me, and i think everything looks better then gears *Gears is so ugly though so easy to beat it*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Shit they look far better to me, and i think everything looks better then gears *Gears is so ugly though so easy to beat it*



I agree here!


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 24, 2007)

I see a huge difference and the lighting pwns on Halo 3.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 24, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Yes, you can.  In fact...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please tell me you are using that as your clan emblem, I would freakin join.


----------



## Pein (Sep 24, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Yes, yes it does.  It's alright though, nothing to get your panties wet over.  As for the graphics, yes they are better than Halo 2, but they're nothing to skeet all over.  It's alright so far.  Nothing too crazy or awesome yet, but it does play a lot better than the last two.
> 
> As for the emblem, I made it with the choices they gave me in the emblem edit.



I beg to differ my panties are wet lol 
and donkey if you do use that emblem for your clan im joining


----------



## Savior (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow well I just passed by the place where they're having the big launch here in Toronto.
There is quite a lot of people. And like quite a few tv crews as well.
I saw like 3 master chiefs too haha fully dressed and everything. There was like some huge tents set up with like smoke or most of whatever floating around in em and there were like 20 tvs with people playing Halo3.
Its gonna be really huge lol.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 24, 2007)

Savior said:


> Wow well I just passed by the place where they're having the big launch here in Toronto.
> There is quite a lot of people. And like quite a few tv crews as well.
> I saw like 3 master chiefs too haha fully dressed and everything. There was like some huge tents set up with like smoke or most of whatever floating around in em and there were like 20 tvs with people playing Halo3.
> Its gonna be really huge lol.



Why did it have to be a monday..    School damn u!!!! 

@Donkeyshow this is gonna make me a noob but what anime is that emblem from cause i see this guys face everywhere and i really wanna watch it.


----------



## Pein (Sep 24, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Why did it have to be a monday..    School damn u!!!!
> 
> @Donkeyshow this is gonna make me a noob but what anime is that emblem from cause i see this guys face everywhere and i really wanna watch it.



FAIL..................


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 24, 2007)

Pein said:


> FAIL..................



LMAO! PWNT...

I don't even watch the show, never seen it and I know.


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 24, 2007)

> You have issues and have you checked eye doctor? I am not kidding around if there is one near by in your town or a town close by go see one you never know maybe you got issues. Looking at the image below even in a screen shot that was moved to a forum should lower its quality by like a few bits and it still looks awesome the image below me the lighting looks great when viewing character.



Calm down mate, it really didn't look that good, I had an eye check up recently actually and my vision is A-okay. You're just calling a smallish jump in visuals (imo) a large one. A big jump in visuals for a sequel is say, MGS1 to MGS2, not this. It's not like i'm even alone in saying this, a lot of the reviews which give it 9+ are saying more or less the same thing.

I already said it looked better in the screens but didn't seem that great when I played it. Gears looks way better (although Gears has the problems of textures taking a while to load). Look at the character models for some of the marines they're pretty bad.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 24, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Please tell me you are using that as your clan emblem, I would freakin join.


Yes, it will now be our clan emblem.  We are the fucking *NF DAI GURREN LAGANN BRIGADE!!!*

row row fight the powaa!


----------



## Pein (Sep 24, 2007)

Row Row fight da powaa


----------



## Kameil (Sep 25, 2007)

WHO THE FUCK DO YOU THINK WE ARE?


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 25, 2007)

FUUUUUUCK... I accidentally slept through the entire midnight release...


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 25, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Yes, it will now be our clan emblem.  We are the fucking *NF DAI GURREN LAGANN BRIGADE!!!*
> 
> row row fight the powaa!



HELLZ YA!! 

LETS PIERCE THE HEAVENS WITH OUR CLAN!!!


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 25, 2007)

Great news, I just got the game (not gonna be able to pop it in until tomorrow evening, got work in the morning) and there were no loose discs inside the Limited Edition Tin.  So happy, I'll try and get on Multiplayer before my friends get over for Campaign so I can setup my Gurren Brigade Sparten


----------



## SaiST (Sep 25, 2007)

First of all: [highlight]HAPPY BIRTHDAY[/highlight] to elnaruto.

Halo 3's Single Player Campaign exceeded my expectations, and I was expecting a *lot*. Haven't even started messing around with Legendary, the Skulls/Campaign modifiers, or the Co-op/Metagame. Presentation, level design, and combat pacing are all top-notch.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 25, 2007)

God damn I've been playing all night long.

I would be finished but I'm having to take a bit of a break xD

Anyway, the legendary edition is great. I don't care about anyones opinions, it's awesome lol.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 25, 2007)

I have to wait 10 hours to get it..    I CANT WAIT!!!!


----------



## Nice Gai (Sep 25, 2007)

If you guys are really going to fight the power and pierce the heavens with you drills then I will buy the game. Donkey Show your emblem makes me want to play the game so I can shout manly stuff while playing it.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm so sleepy, from staying up all night on Halo 3, that I can't keep my eyes open, in between matches, anymore.

Problem is, even though I've decided to go ahead and call it the night/morning, I can't sleep, because every time I close my eyes, I hear locked-on warnings... bombs arming... VIPs screaming for help.... Banshees descending.............
and I see sniper streams shoot past my head.... plasma nades flying towards me.... ghosts headed directly at me.... and enemy after enemy dropping dead in my sights.

Not as soothing as counting sheep......


----------



## Juice (Sep 25, 2007)

YA!!! MOTHER FUCKER!!!!! I GOT THE GAME ITS OWSOME IM SKIPPING SCHOOL FOR THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow you guys are so lucky. I want it.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 25, 2007)

So unfair


----------



## Juice (Sep 25, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> So unfair



you dont have halo 3, or even reserved it?


----------



## blaze of fire (Sep 25, 2007)

i have to wait until tommorow so unfair


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 25, 2007)

it took me 7 hours to complete the entire game in legendary mode.......WOOT!!!!!

heroes then sleep then do some online!!


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 25, 2007)

narutos shadow clone said:


> you dont have halo 3, or even reserved it?


I will be picking up my Legendary edition from GameStop in about an hour.  I reserved it the day they announced the existance of the Legendary.

I find it unfair because I don't have a 360 is all.  So I get a nice Master Chief head to haunt me in my sleep for many days to come.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 25, 2007)

Well the day has come in about 2 hours im gonna head to gamestop and go get my HALO 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 25, 2007)

Hmmm, last night I got an achievement that was meant for killing a vehicle with 3 members by blowing up a turret on a phantom. XD  I'll take em when I get em, that's for sure.


----------



## Sapwood2 (Sep 25, 2007)

I put Halo 3 in with extreme excitement, and I watch it boot up. Behold 3 red rings on my freaking Xbox 360. Most gay Halo game ever!

I call Tech support, a man with a heavy Indian accent explains to me that they will ship a box to me in 3-5 business weeks and that I should ship it back to them and wait 6-8 business weeks for it to be repaired and 3-5 more business weeks for the shipping of it back to me. He accused me of tampering with it 3 times, and I had to validate the serial number. He asked me if I needed to know anything else. I responded by asking if this kind of thing is common. He replies that there are other people waiting for tech support and that I should hang up. I say good bye in a peeved tone, and hang up.

Do you think Nintendo, Apple or even Sony would be unprofessional about something I paid $399 for? I made a decision, they no longer get money from me. (Not that I would buy Vista, or the replacement in 2008, and then the replacement's replacement in 2010, or the Xbox 720 in 2009.


----------



## Pestilent Sleep (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm surprisingly happy with the campaign. I had high expectations, and it's keeping up with them. Can't wait to see how it ends.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 25, 2007)

Sapwood2 said:


> I put Halo 3 in with extreme excitement, and I watch it boot up. Behold 3 red rings on my freaking Xbox 360. Most gay Halo game ever!
> 
> I call Tech support, a man with a heavy Indian accent explains to me that they will ship a box to me in 3-5 business weeks and that I should ship it back to them and wait 6-8 business weeks for it to be repaired and 3-5 more business weeks for the shipping of it back to me. He accused me of tampering with it 3 times, and I had to validate the serial number. He asked me if I needed to know anything else. I responded by asking if this kind of thing is common. He replies that there are other people waiting for tech support and that I should hang up. I say good bye in a peeved tone, and hang up.
> 
> Do you think Nintendo, Apple or even Sony would be unprofessional about something I paid $399 for? I made a decision, they no longer get money from me. (Not that I would buy Vista, or the replacement in 2008, and then the replacement's replacement in 2010, or the Xbox 720 in 2009.



Yeah there customer service sucks. I got the one red light and he goes "Oh well to bad" So i had to buy a new 360.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 25, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah there customer service sucks. I got the one red light and he goes "Oh well to bad" So i had to buy a new 360.



Well if i get the red rings of doom my friend has a 360 and hes cant get Halo 3 for a few weeks so i will just borrow his 360. He has football practice anyways so cant use it much anyways.  

(Did you get my friend request crazy?)


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 25, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah there customer service sucks. I got the one red light and he goes "Oh well to bad" So i had to buy a new 360.



Thats when you ask to speak to a supervisor and file a complaint.
When things go wrong with your equipment thats when you go onto the internet look up similar issues and then the result. You then provide the common action toward it and get ur shit.

Also if you complain the supervisor usually goes a bit faster for you cuz thats companies.

Sony and nintendo might have the same thing as alot of companies just out source tech support to india.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 25, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Thats when you ask to speak to a supervisor and file a complaint.
> When things go wrong with your equipment thats when you go onto the internet look up similar issues and then the result. You then provide the common action toward it and get ur shit.
> 
> Also if you complain the supervisor usually goes a bit faster for you cuz thats companies.
> ...



Kinda what he said the first step if your having trouble they give you noob support in India. But if you take it a step higher and say you will file a complaint they will transport you to American Support with the smart people.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 25, 2007)

Arbiter kills Master Chief in the end...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 25, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Thats when you ask to speak to a supervisor and file a complaint.
> When things go wrong with your equipment thats when you go onto the internet look up similar issues and then the result. You then provide the common action toward it and get ur shit.
> 
> Also if you complain the supervisor usually goes a bit faster for you cuz thats companies.
> ...



It still sucks...


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 25, 2007)

Woot half way to Gamestop car breaks down so now im back home waiting like 2 hours until mom gets home to give me a ride. Meanwhile im just gonna go down the street and order pizza.

(rented) Bioshock + Pizza = A good way to wait for Halo 3.


----------



## Ulfgar (Sep 25, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Intro is awesome Chief  getting up unharmed after being a flaming reentry fireball=


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 25, 2007)

Just played Halo 3 multiplayer and everything. It was amazing. My friend has the limited edition one and the graphics were ridiculous. New maps look beautiful. Of course, we raped(me and two other friends) in a worthog.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok now its official car fixed time to go get Halo 3. Crazy i added you to Live but did you accept yet?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 25, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Ok now its official car fixed time to go get Halo 3. Crazy i added you to Live but did you accept yet?



Yeah i got you, just hit me up whenever i'm on.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2007)

That was difficult.  I just got back from picking up my copy.  A few people got the heart breaking news that they wouldn't be able to get a copy for a while.  It was hard for me to not gloat or laugh in their faces.  I really wanted to.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 25, 2007)

Well, just finished it, and man was it friggin awesome (cept for the 2nd to last level ). I thought it really did wrap the series up in a nice way...


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: _Seriously_ 



and I am soooo fucking glad Master Chief survived.


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 25, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> It still sucks...



Yeah but atleast msoft extended there warenty for an extra 3 years for everyone and everytime you system fails your 3 year warrenty starts from that day.

Sure it sucks that there system is not the greatest but at least they try to fix it.



Triggerhappy69 said:


> Well, just finished it, and man was it friggin awesome (cept for the 2nd to last level ). I thought it really did wrap the series up in a nice way...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The campaign was too much like the other halos. Hell the last level is pretty much exactly like halo 1's last level. THough when ur climibing up that dam building to the top on legendary is intense. 

But yeah the level design reminded me too much of the previous games to really stand out.  Last level was a carbon copy of halo's except it was red.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 25, 2007)

I got Halo 3 after a long day of waiting and these graphics make me wanna  Oh yea this is pwnage!!!


----------



## Blue (Sep 25, 2007)

This game is -awesome-.

Sorry, but Halo 2 kinda sucked. This fixed everything.


----------



## Dedge (Sep 25, 2007)

what i cant wait for is playing with my friends on co-op


----------



## Dedge (Sep 25, 2007)

i also cant wait for the new infection online mode that looks sick


----------



## Kaki (Sep 25, 2007)

I figure you can throw infinite grendaides....

What is the max number of people you can have in an online map? 
Is it 4player split online?


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 25, 2007)

wow i noticed that xbox.com and xbox live have been shitty since early this morning


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 25, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Yeah but atleast msoft extended there warenty for an extra 3 years for everyone and everytime you system fails your 3 year warrenty starts from that day.
> 
> Sure it sucks that there system is not the greatest but at least they try to fix it.
> 
> ...


3 Year warranty if your have "3" red lights, i had one and they say "To bad" fucking assholes. 

As for halo, the campaign was like the first, very fun except one level. Unlike halo 2 where almost every level sucked the nut.


----------



## Hatred (Sep 25, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> wow i noticed that xbox.com and xbox live have been shitty since early this morning



Yeah.. I can't even get to my account area on the site and lives just been buggy with me..


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 25, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> wow i noticed that xbox.com and xbox live have been shitty since early this morning



Maybe mass amounts of people on website? wierd


----------



## Potentialflip (Sep 25, 2007)

Live - I don't know what the heck happened but it demoted me after I got private. (it said probable cause is leaving a team game. I never left a team game. Oh well, I'll try at it again later).

XBox.com - It has some weird thing going on there. I tried to register for the Best Buy sweepstakes thing and it won't let me. Then like Hatred can't get into my profile page.

Bungie.net - It's just slow.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 25, 2007)

How do you more armor online?


----------



## Juice (Sep 25, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> How do you more armor online?



what you say?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 25, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> How do you more armor online?



That is some Engrish right there...

You have to kill certain things in a certain way.  I know you can get one version by killing a Banshee with a Spartan Laser.


----------



## guro (Sep 25, 2007)

omg omg I just beat halo 3 about 90 minutes ago, and I have to say,  I'm not satisfied with the ending.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 25, 2007)

Whats everyone favorite level so far? I love the dunes and hiding in those huge trucks and when were about to die i hop onto the quad bike and slide off away into the sun light.


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 25, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> 3 Year warranty if your have "3" red lights, i had one and they say "To bad" fucking assholes.
> 
> As for halo, the campaign was like the first, very fun except one level. Unlike halo 2 where almost every level sucked the nut.



Wait the number of rigs varies?

wonder what the diff between 1, 2,3 or 4 are.

try this its a funny soloution wonder if it works.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 25, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> The campaign was too much like the other halos. *Hell the last level is pretty much exactly like halo 1's last level.* THough when ur climibing up that dam building to the top on legendary is intense.
> 
> But yeah the level design reminded me too much of the previous games to really stand out.  *Last level was a carbon copy of halo's except it was red.*



Heh, say what you want about the last level, that was one of my all time favorite parts of the game. Ain't nothin like you and your BFF Arbiter haulin ass across Halo to head on home .



crazymtf said:


> As for halo, the campaign was like the first, very fun *except one level*. Unlike halo 2 where almost every level sucked the nut.



You wouldn't ahppen to be talking about the 2nd to last level by any chance....would you ?



guro said:


> omg omg I just beat halo 3 about 90 minutes ago, and I have to say,  I'm not satisfied with the ending.



Really?

I thought the ending was really well done, especially the very last cutscene after the credits.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really liked how Master Chief started this story getting out of a cryo tube, and then getting back into one at the end.


----------



## Sapwood2 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hatred said:


> Yeah.. I can't even get to my account area on the site and lives just been buggy with me..



Microsoft is running a system update, (that's the reason they can't mail me a cardboard box to send them the system, well last time I checked the postal service doesn't require the Internet to work.) Nothing will work correctly on Xbox.com, so wait until tomorrow at 5pm they should have the update working. Also, waiting 6 months for a repair is a monument to Microsoft's care for their customers. Screw 'em I'm gonna chill with my Apple iMac, Gamecube and PS3.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 25, 2007)

i was the first person in line at midnight to get halo fuckin 3



sure i don't have a 360 to play it on but just having it is waaaay intense


in about 5 more months i'll be playin that game like there's no tomorrow


----------



## Juice (Sep 25, 2007)

ever since halo 3 came out systems have been down the ending sucked thow


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 26, 2007)

LMAO funny story to tell. 

I was playing on Live at the store after I got off and I am real bad at Halo. I was in a team slayer match and I see the Warthog go over my head so I fling a sticky at the bottom to kill the people in it. 

I stand there and watch it blow up and then I hear someone yelling in the mic, "What the fuck, who blew up part of their own team." 

And I cut the mic on and go "idk, my bff jill."


----------



## Juice (Sep 26, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> LMAO funny story to tell.
> 
> I was playing on Live at the store after I got off and I am real bad at Halo. I was in a team slayer match and I see the Warthog go over my head so I fling a sticky at the bottom to kill the people in it.
> 
> ...



sounds like my ex " I wish I could play with you but I will killy you" , or "I'll stick myself!" not saying enything bad or enyhting just reminded me of her...gawd I miss her!!!!!!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 26, 2007)

narutos shadow clone said:


> sounds like my ex " I wish I could play with you but I will killy you" , or "I'll stick myself!" not saying enything bad or enyhting just reminded me of her...gawd I miss her!!!!!!



I love sticking myself and jumping on vehicles like I want to jack them and then blowing people up.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 26, 2007)

theres nothing more rewarding than sticking a moving banshee


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 26, 2007)

Schecter said:


> theres nothing more rewarding than sticking a moving banshee



I stuck one of those goddamn bugs in campaign


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 26, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I stuck one of those goddamn bugs in campaign



I massacered people in the base of blood gultch 2.0 with the tank. (in halo 2) i could go up on a hill aim at the sky and hit any part of the base i wanted. Though u need to edit the tank to be in the map. but at lan partys our deadly combo was

i shoot 4 shoots banshee flys dismounts mid air grabs the flag with a jeep at the back comming to pick them up.

it was pretty easy. that tank is a monster if u give it a little hill and can screen watch your friends to see where the target will hit.


----------



## Arishem (Sep 26, 2007)

My current rank is sergeant grade 2, and my matchmaking skill is 7. I was surprised by the lack of annoying people online. Anyway, have any of you been in a match with 16 people? The most I've seen is 12.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Sep 26, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> *Whats everyone favorite level so far?* I love the dunes and hiding in those huge trucks and when were about to die i hop onto the quad bike and slide off away into the sun light.


Bomb assault on "Sandtrap". That shit is fun as hell.  




Trick Shot said:


> My current rank is sergeant grade 2, and my matchmaking skill is 7. I was surprised by the lack of annoying people online. *Anyway, have any of you been in a match with 16 people?* The most I've seen is 12.


The largest gametypes in matchmaking are "Big Team Battle" and "Muti-Team" and they only go up to 12 players, right now. I sure hope Bungie changes that shit, soon.

I think rumble pit might go to 16, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 26, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> My current rank is sergeant grade 2, and my matchmaking skill is 7. *I was surprised by the lack of annoying people online.* Anyway, have any of you been in a match with 16 people? The most I've seen is 12.



This is true.  No crazy talk or what not and everyone seems pretty nice, so far.  The only thing that I came across was someone calling me out right before the match started.  He was subjected to many assassinations by my AR butt stroke to the dome.


----------



## Akatsuki99 (Sep 26, 2007)

Microsoft just finished fixing my 360 a couple of days ago, so hopefully ill be playing soon


----------



## Arishem (Sep 26, 2007)

I did bear witness to one jackass, but it was nothing out of the ordinary for online gaming. You'll always have internet tough guys. It'd be great if Xbox live had mods who could ban them.


----------



## yo586 (Sep 26, 2007)

Different ending for legendary I believe.


----------



## blaze of fire (Sep 26, 2007)

i was thinking of joining online.i never got online with xbox


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 26, 2007)

blaze of fire said:


> i was thinking of joining online.i never got online with xbox


Then honestly you haven't _really_ played xbox.

Q_Q This thread is moving too fast now.  Can't keep up with it.  Two days until I get to finish my fight.


----------



## blaze of fire (Sep 26, 2007)

is it not out where you are then...i couldn't afford to but now i can so i'm gonna join


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 26, 2007)

Damn it I want to play infection but never enough people -_-


----------



## Arishem (Sep 26, 2007)

The changes they've made to certain weapons are really refreshing to me. One that really stands out in particular is the plasma saber; having them clash, when two people equipped with them strike at the same time, was an awesome idea! Another weapon that's fun to use now is the needler. A three to four second sustained burst is a guaranteed kill with it.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 26, 2007)

*NO I DONT WANT TO JOIN YOUR PARTY IN HALO 2* 


i dont know how many game invites i have gotten since i have played halo 3


----------



## Pein (Sep 26, 2007)

Just picked up my copy of gaylo 3


----------



## Champloon (Sep 26, 2007)

any naruto forums halo 3 tournies going down?


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 26, 2007)

in order to collect the skulls.....i know that i can do it in legendary and I know that you cant do it in normal....but what about Heroic??


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 26, 2007)

Is it me, or does it take abnormally long to find a decent game? =/


----------



## General Mustang (Sep 26, 2007)

Finally just got it, even without the preorder(thank god), just put it in now!!!! !!!


----------



## DarkBD337 (Sep 26, 2007)

im getting mines on saturday to get past the rush, see some of u guys on xbl soon


----------



## Valik (Sep 26, 2007)

Although I haven't had much time to play through this I hope I'll be able to finish the story by the weekend so I can get some online multiplayer done. (Got my xbox unplugged from xbl since it would be too tempting otherwise )


----------



## Vergil (Sep 26, 2007)

haha - anyone look on their friend list? Everyone is playing it. I had a good session on 4 player co-op. servers did pretty well and it was a quality laugh


----------



## Potentialflip (Sep 26, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Is it me, or does it take abnormally long to find a decent game? =/



During noon I noticed that I wasn't joining any matches. It wasn't until around 2-3 that it started to pick up again.

Anyways I finally got into the campaign. I'm going to go over it once in normal alone for the week. Then anyone who wants to join in for the legendary difficulty let me know.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2007)

Just i played for many hours and Finished legendary to see what???? a 10 sec video???  dissaponting ending..... T_T
But the game was great!!


----------



## xxdollarbillxx (Sep 26, 2007)

A sign the world is coming to an end: I woke and guess what was in the front page of my newspaper?? HALO 3, with a big picture of master chielf. can u guys belive this?? i live in a small town mind you.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 26, 2007)

Sniper maps piss of anyone else besides me?


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 26, 2007)

Do any of you seem dissapointed in halo 3's graphics being halo 2 graphics in hd?


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 26, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Do any of you seem dissapointed in halo 3's graphics being halo 2 graphics in hd?



Not really i like the graphics so do all my friends at school no complaints yet.


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 26, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Not really i like the graphics so do all my friends at school no complaints yet.



im saying the fact that the graphics are halo 2 graphics in hd. Pretty sad when a new game looks just like the old one.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 26, 2007)

Well the graphics i give a 8 out of 10 its actually a really a slightly big improvement from Halo 2. Now i must say those graphics are not amazing like Gears of War but those are 360 graphics the levels look alot better and the colors are not solid like in Halo 2 they got shades and stuff.


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 26, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Well the graphics i give a 8 out of 10 its actually a really a slightly big improvement from Halo 2. Now i must say those graphics are not amazing like Gears of War but those are 360 graphics the levels look alot better and the colors are not solid like in Halo 2 they got shades and stuff.



im talking about halo 2 hd graphics.

which is on computer in 1900 x 1250 with Af and AA on. its identical to halo 3.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 26, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> im talking about halo 2 hd graphics.
> 
> which is on computer in 1900 x 1250 with Af and AA on. its identical to halo 3.



Well if you say so i checked Halo 2 PC pictures and they don't look the same as Halo 3.. 

In case anyone wanted to know heres the review of Halo 3



 Its weird how almost no review sites talk about the graphics of Halo 3 cause unlike you Designcore we care about gameplay.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 26, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Do any of you seem dissapointed in halo 3's graphics being halo 2 graphics in hd?



Graphics aren't the main point of Halo. Lair had great graphics but the actual gameplay sucked. Halo has great graphics, and very cool art *IMO* and the gameplay is top notch *Fast and fun* unlike gears and such.


----------



## Juice (Sep 26, 2007)

yes, the graphics rock you people that say it sucks are justy trying to find somthing to be mad about


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 26, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> im saying the fact that the graphics are halo 2 graphics in hd. Pretty sad when a new game looks just like the old one.



Do you realize the scope of the levels in regards to the graphics?  It's fucking immense while holding a solid framerate.  That in itself is impressive.  Sure the humans have some ugly ass models with some horrid poly counts, but there's a lot more going on all at once than Halo 2, even in HD.   I personally think Metroid Prime 3 has a better atmosphere and art design to Halo 3, but that doesn't take away from the fact that Halo 3 is a better product than Halo 2 overall, especially in the graphics department.

I'm not a Halo fanboy, but this fact is for sure.  It's not Halo 2 HD.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 26, 2007)

What is the max number of players per map?


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 26, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Do you realize the scope of the levels in regards to the graphics?  It's fucking immense while holding a solid framerate.  That in itself is impressive.  Sure the humans have some ugly ass models with some horrid poly counts, but there's a lot more going on all at once than Halo 2, even in HD.   I personally think Metroid Prime 3 has a better atmosphere and art design to Halo 3, but that doesn't take away from the fact that Halo 3 is a better product than Halo 2 overall, especially in the graphics department.
> 
> I'm not a Halo fanboy, but this fact is for sure.  It's not Halo 2 HD.



Dude put it side by side and it looks exactly alike.

and to the ign person. You expect them to give the game a low score common. 

The game is not spectacular at all. The campaign is short and nothing special also easy and reused game lvls from pervious games.

Its fun multiplayer but its nothing new from halo 2 except from freakin controls being weird. and sum 3rd person mode weapons.

I thought forge was a full lvl editor which its not which makes it suck.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 26, 2007)

alright......_i havent slept since about 3 monday afternoon and that was a few hour nap....so 48 hours later.....*IM GOING TO BED!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 26, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Dude put it side by side and it looks exactly alike.
> 
> and to the ign person. You expect them to give the game a low score common.
> 
> ...



Here get owned. Side to side


Shut up dude your pissing me off now. It's a big difference between the amout of shit on screen compared to halo 1-2. The effects and such also look alot better. 

Halo 1's last level and halo 3's are only simliar in the end, and halo 3's kicked even more ass so who cares if it's the same? It's awesome. 

Not new multiplayer? 11 new maps, 9+ new weapons, different armor, new rank system, new gametypes. Nah but you right, nothing new


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 26, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Here get owned. Side to side
> 
> 
> Shut up dude your pissing me off now. It's a big difference between the amout of shit on screen compared to halo 1-2. The effects and such also look alot better.
> ...




No its not dude. the side by side comparison doesnt even say what it is.

Like i said go side by side halo 2 PC in 1900 x 1250 with AA and AF on to halo 3. 

Its exactly the same.

Halo 3 kicked more ass. a dillusional fan boys. the games not spectacular. 

The multiplayer is the same thing except sum new weapons. The game is hardly a next gen sequel.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 26, 2007)

> The game is not spectacular at all. The campaign is short and nothing special also easy and reused game lvls from pervious games.


 What did you expect?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes it is you stupid fuck. I'm not a fanboy cause i enjoy the series cause it's actually not slow like shitty gears or crappy aiming like counter strike. It's fun and i will say the best console shooter so far. And if you don't like it stop posting here, do you see me posting on how much team fortress sucks the nut? No cause i'm not a troll like you. Leave and stop coming here.


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 26, 2007)

Kaki said:


> What did you expect?



a Next gen sequel.


----------



## hyakku (Sep 26, 2007)

I think I'm going to save that video to bitchsmack people across the face with when they say its halo 2.5. Did you see the LIGHTING compared to 1 and 2? IT may seem subtle, look again though and you see how much greater the campaign looks than before.


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 26, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yes it is you stupid fuck. I'm not a fanboy cause i enjoy the series cause it's actually not slow like shitty gears or crappy aiming like counter strike. It's fun and i will say the best console shooter so far. And if you don't like it stop posting here, do you see me posting on how much team fortress sucks the nut? No cause i'm not a troll like you. Leave and stop coming here.



Im entitled to post my opinion about a game in any thread i wish.

You are a giant fanboy because u are resorting to insulting sumone because they dont share your views of the game.

And anyone who doesnt share your opinion is not allowed in this thread pfff gett of your high horse.

I dont see how any halo 3 player can be so blind as to see how bungie didnt make the game as good as it could have been.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 26, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> a Next gen sequel.



What next gen sequel? It is, the lighting + weapons + new maps + A whole new campaign + so much more = next gen sequel. 

Metal Gear solid 4 = new story, some new elements, but basically the same thing cause it's a sequel. 

Devil May Cry 4 = New story, some new elements, but in the end the same thing cause it's a sequel. 

Metorid Prime 3 - New Story, some new elements, but in the end the same thing cause it's a sequel. 

Need i explain anymore?


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 26, 2007)

hyakku said:


> I think I'm going to save that video to bitchsmack people across the face with when they say its halo 2.5. Did you see the LIGHTING compared to 1 and 2? IT may seem subtle, look again though and you see how much greater the campaign looks than before.



Again that is not what people who say its 2.5 mean.

Look at the damn game on a computer using 1900x1250 with AA and AF off. and you get 

Halo 3 graphics in halo 2.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 26, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Again that is not what people who say its 2.5 mean.
> 
> Look at the damn game on a computer using 1900x1250 with AA and AF off. and you get
> 
> Halo 3 graphics in halo 2.



Halo 2 on the computer JUST came out. And the computer can ALWAYS run better graphics but who cares? I'm not talking about computer, compare halo 2 to halo 3 from XBOX to XBOX 360, there's a huge difference.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 26, 2007)

Who gives a fuck about NEXT GEN GRAFIX!!!!

It looks better then a lot of 360 games and it blows its' prequels out of the water graphically. So it's good enough for many people.


----------



## hyakku (Sep 26, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Again that is not what people who say its 2.5 mean.
> 
> Look at the damn game on a computer using 1900x1250 with AA and AF off. and you get
> 
> Halo 3 graphics in halo 2.



Dude I'm not even baked enough to argue with you, I'll let you continue thinking that.

Crazy, just let it go, I'm sure all 1.5million users who bought the game don't care that its not a "next gen sequel"


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 26, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> What next gen sequel? It is, the lighting + weapons + new maps + A whole new campaign + so much more = next gen sequel.
> 
> Metal Gear solid 4 = new story, some new elements, but basically the same thing cause it's a sequel.
> 
> ...



Halo 2 on pc = halo 3 on xbox. whoopity doo pfff.

Metal gear 4 isnt out yet so i dunno what new things it has. But its next gen when u compare it to mgs3 u see a differance.

devil may cry 4 those games dont have any type of improvments from game to game aside form cool moves and trivial new things aka ninja gaiden

nexter played metroid prime nor know anythign about it.

Now look at halo 3. Whats really new in the game what 4 guns and ability to rip out a turret. the graphics are not an upgrade from halo 2 hd graphics. The games lvels are pretty much a rehash of prior games levels.

Im sorry if your too clouded to let bungie fill you shit. I guess i look at a company who has alot of potential to make great games but decides to fuck it all up.

Ask anyone who played sc1 what they think will happen for sc2. They will probably all say it will be amazing why because blizzard has a track record for realising amazing games that have the highest quality.

bungee is surviving off the hype and the success of the first one.

Then again xbox 360 owners dont really have much variety for fps on the console.


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 26, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Halo 2 on the computer JUST came out. And the computer can ALWAYS run better graphics but who cares? I'm not talking about computer, compare halo 2 to halo 3 from XBOX to XBOX 360, there's a huge difference.



Halo 2 for pc is just ported over. Its not remade. So that means all the textures and effects in the game are from halo 2. And when u run it at hd settings it looks identical to halo 3.

Who cares what it looks from 2 to 3 the differance is only if you have hd tv anyway.

Im just suprised people get love crap that could have been so much better.



hyakku said:


> Dude I'm not even baked enough to argue with you, I'll let you continue thinking that.
> 
> Crazy, just let it go, I'm sure all 1.5million users who bought the game don't care that its not a "next gen sequel"



You let me continue thinking that lol. go try the comparison i said youll see the light.

Im sure a big chunk of those 1.5 million will care that they bought a game that was hyped to shit to get the same shit.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 26, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Again that is not what people who say its 2.5 mean.
> 
> Look at the damn game on a computer using 1900x1250 with AA and AF off. and you get
> 
> Halo 3 graphics in halo 2.



OH SHIT, A PC RELEASE OF A 2004 GAME TO HAVE UPDATED GRAPHICS AND MAY BE IN THE SAME GRAPHICAL VEIN AS HALO 3, A ALSO RECENT GAME TO COME OUT USING THE SAME ENGINE.

HOLY SHIT NO FUCKING WAY.

Silence, toad.

The argument you made is destroyed by one thing: They updated the graphics in the Vista release. It's not the same as it was in the Xbox version, and you are an idiot to think so, ESPECIALLY considering we are talking of the PC platform here.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm not even going to argue with you, just leave. If you continue to post opinions in a topic and being negative it's called trolling. I got modded before for doing it so do you want to be? If not then stop. I don't go into MP3 topic and say "This game blows" 

I already told you the upgrades. 

Much better graphics. 10+ new weapons. 11 New multiplayer maps. A map editor. A theater where you can rewind videos, record clips, and take pictures. New armor types. A new campaign. 4 player co-op. 

That's called a sequel. Graphics do not equal what a game is about. And MGS4 graphics aren't even that great, but no one cares cause the story + gameplay is where it's at. Learn that.


----------



## hyakku (Sep 26, 2007)

ROFL what? Dude, you DEFINITELY are a fanboy. Who can possibly say the 360 has no variety of FPS?

Bioshock
Halo 3
To a lesser extent Gears.
Prey
Rainbow Six
F.E.A.R
CoD
PD 0
Farcry

Not to mention god knows how many others coming out. If you can't find a FPS on the 360 you fail.


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 26, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I'm not even going to argue with you, just leave. If you continue to post opinions in a topic and being negative it's called trolling. I got modded before for doing it so do you want to be? If not then stop. I don't go into MP3 topic and say "This game blows"
> 
> I already told you the upgrades.
> 
> ...



the way you act i could see why you got modded. you yell and insult people that dont agree with you.

The graphics are the same. Ten new weapons lets see we got hammer, the 2 brute guns spartan lazer. thats 4 new weapons. I dont count rocket pod or the turrets as they were in games b4 now u can jsut wield them. .

there is no map editor. Do you know what a map editor is?  Its a game that lets you fully edit or remake maps. halo 3's does not let you do that. A new campaign.. yeah very new LOL.

Graphics may not but graphics add to a game. Im sorry but its like reading a book that has no descriptions of the atmosphere. 

Graphics create an atmosphere for the game. And its not even about the graphics the game has nothing new but a few doo dads. Its not spectacular or worth the hype.



Goofy Titan said:


> OH SHIT, A PC RELEASE OF A 2004 GAME TO HAVE UPDATED GRAPHICS AND MAY BE IN THE SAME GRAPHICAL VEIN AS HALO 3, A ALSO RECENT GAME TO COME OUT USING THE SAME ENGINE.
> 
> HOLY SHIT NO FUCKING WAY.
> 
> Silence, toad.



It doesnt have updated graphics its a direct port they didnt use a new engine its the same halo 2 except you can play it in higher res with aa and af on.


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 26, 2007)

hyakku said:


> ROFL what? Dude, you DEFINITELY are a fanboy. Who can possibly say the 360 has no variety of FPS?
> 
> Bioshock
> Halo 3
> ...



Yes i am a fanboy of good games.

Im talking about multiplayer play.

None of those really match halo 2's success at multiplayer and none the ones u mention will reach halo 3 success as multiplayer.


----------



## hyakku (Sep 26, 2007)

So lets see, whats your opinion of a GOOD sequel?

This should be great.

edit: ROFL dude are you like slow or something? OF course most of those games wont get to Halo's level, that doesn't mean they aren't successful franchises. Hell Bioshock HAS no multiplayer and still sold incredibly, and IIRC Gears took out Halo 2 as well at the top of live after nearly three years. So if you can call those failures than your hopeless, go play resistance or something.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 26, 2007)

Gears was dominating Live for awhile as far as games played went.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 26, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> It doesnt have updated graphics its a direct port they didnt use a new engine its the same halo 2 except you can play it in higher res with aa and af on.



...Stop posting, dammit. You are going to tell me they would directly port a 2004 game, and NOT update the graphics? On the PC?

How old are you? 12? Thats damned near mandatory.



Be quiet and just stop posting, for the better of this site.


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 26, 2007)

hyakku said:


> So lets see, whats your opinion of a GOOD sequel?
> 
> This should be great.
> 
> edit: ROFL dude are you like slow or something? OF course most of those games wont get to Halo's level, that doesn't mean they aren't successful franchises. Hell Bioshock HAS no multiplayer and still sold incredibly, and IIRC Gears took out Halo 2 as well at the top of live after nearly three years. So if you can call those failures than your hopeless, go play resistance or something.



Where did I mention anything about sucess or how much they sold.  Unless you can prove gears took out halo 2 i dought it. Since halo 2 has been lives top game for mucho while. Especialy since alot of people own a xbox but not a 360.

I was talking about for multiplayer your only option is pretty much halo 2 or halo 3 for people who enjoy fps.

Gears play style is much diffrent then a normal fps so some people might not like the play style.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 26, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> ...Stop posting, dammit. You are going to tell me they would directly port a 2004 game, and NOT update the graphics? On the PC?
> 
> How old are you? 12? Thats damned near mandatory.
> 
> ...



And design gets owned again. Those pictures prove how much better halo 3 is graphically then Halo 1-2.


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 26, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> ...Stop posting, dammit. You are going to tell me they would directly port a 2004 game, and NOT update the graphics? On the PC?
> 
> How old are you? 12? Thats damned near mandatory.
> 
> ...



Umm u think bungie who works slow as hell and so forth would re texture and re add things to halo 2 while they have a deadline to meet for halo 3.

Did u hear of bungie out sourcing halo 2 to be ported to pc by anyone.

They did the same damn thing with halo 1 it was a port with really no graphical differancs.

And what is that link suppoed to show?

It shows the xbox versions of games not halo 2 on hd settings on a pc.


----------



## hyakku (Sep 26, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Where did I mention anything about sucess or how much they sold.  Unless you can prove gears took out halo 2 i dought it. Since halo 2 has been lives top game for mucho while. Especialy since alot of people own a xbox but not a 360.
> 
> I was talking about for multiplayer your only option is pretty much halo 2 or halo 3 for people who enjoy fps.
> 
> Gears play style is much diffrent then a normal fps so some people might not like the play style.



kinda

Dude you are arguing about shit you don't even KNOW about, what's the point? What a loser, who the hell argues against something thats been known for nearly a year. Welcome to 2007 by the way.


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 26, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> And design gets owned again. Those pictures prove how much better halo 3 is graphically then Halo 1-2.



And for the 3rd time those graphics are of the CONSOLE VERSIONS. 

compare it to the halo 2 pc on HD settings which is 1900x1250 with AA and AF on. Thats when u see the graphics are identical.


----------



## hyakku (Sep 26, 2007)

Another link just so i don't have to go through the whole, "Z0mg I dont believe".


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 26, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> And for the 3rd time those graphics are of the CONSOLE VERSIONS.
> 
> compare it to the halo 2 pc on HD settings which is 1900x1250 with AA and AF on. Thats when u see the graphics are identical.



ANYTHING on PC looks better then consoles, how many times i have to say that? Even half life 2 will still look better on PC then 360/PS3 when it arrives.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 26, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> And what is that link suppoed to show?
> 
> It shows the xbox versions of games not halo 2 on hd settings on a pc.



It shows the statement of Halo 2 looking like Halo 3 in graphics quality to be false. The reason the PC version looks better than the Xbox version..is because they UPDATED the graphics. The same they did with Halo 1 PC.

Do you try to defy logic with the posts you make or something?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 26, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> It shows the statement of Halo 2 looking like Halo 3 in graphics quality to be false. The reason the PC version looks better than the Xbox version..is because they UPDATED the graphics. The same they did with Halo 1 PC.
> 
> Do you try to defy logic with the posts you make or something?



Yes, yes he does.


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 26, 2007)

hyakku said:


> kinda
> 
> Dude you are arguing about shit you don't even KNOW about, what's the point? What a loser, who the hell argues against something thats been known for nearly a year. Welcome to 2007 by the way.



And How long did that last it says it topped it but it coulda slipped down right after?

Also did i not originaly say FPS. gears is not a fps. its not first person.


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 26, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> It shows the statement of Halo 2 looking like Halo 3 in graphics quality to be false. The reason the PC version looks better than the Xbox version..is because they UPDATED the graphics. The same they did with Halo 1 PC.
> 
> Do you try to defy logic with the posts you make or something?



They didnt update the graphics for halo 1 pc. they direct ported the game


----------



## hyakku (Sep 26, 2007)

Dude, lol you've lost. Let it go. And it stayed that way for QUITE some time, if not till now. Just look up major nelsons reports, duh?

Jesus man, what are you going to argue about next...

"well you will still get Red ring rawwwwrrr".

Go play with yourself or something more productive other than getting owned on an internet forum. I hear masturbation is a good hobby for anal retentive guys like you.

Edit: Oh and find me an online console game that beats Halos multiplayer now that isn't from the 90s. I'll wait.


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 26, 2007)

hyakku said:


> Dude, lol you've lost. Let it go. And it stayed that way for QUITE some time, if not till now. Just look up major nelsons reports, duh?
> 
> Jesus man, what are you going to argue about next...
> 
> ...



Where are the numbers that major nelson gets.

Also no i stated FPS. originaly and u added gears which is not a FPS.

So halo 2 was still the top fps on xbox live. whats ur point?


----------



## General Mustang (Sep 26, 2007)

Whew....8 hours, got 7 of the levels done...wanted to do it in 1 day, but will finish game tomorrow


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 26, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> They didnt update the graphics for halo 1 pc. they direct ported the game



I love how you don't speak of Halo 2, as I already proven that one.

Lets debunk another one of the false claims you make.

Pavilion 522n Specs
Pavilion 522n Specs

My my, Master Chief/Captain King SURE doesn't look upgraded in ANY WAY WHATSOEVER, NO SIREE.


----------



## hyakku (Sep 26, 2007)

Lol, tomatoes tomatas, you're an idiot so have fun arguing semantics. Next it'll be, "well I said xbox live not xbox 360 live so blah blah blah". Regardless, you wanted a game that could topple halo, it's actually BETTER that a TPS beat it, as they are generally LESS popular, which serves to emphasize the quality of gears. common sense for the win!!!!


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 26, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I love how you don't speak of Halo 2, as I already proven that one.
> 
> Lets debunk another one of the false claims you make.
> 
> ...



I was directly relating the halo 1 to halo 2.

Again no they did not get updated. 

Let me explain something to you. Play a game in 600x420 resoltion then play it at 800x600 will u see a differance in graphics yes.

The engine that made the games is just put onto pc the reason the graphics look better is because the computer can play higher resolutions then the systems.

you cant play halo 2 at 1080p no matter what you try and do. But on a pc with the exact same engine you can. BEcause pc can scale the games that way.

THe game engine of halo 2 xbox is the same as the game engine for halo 2 pc. 

Learn about how games work b4 you post screen shots thinking your owning anything.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 26, 2007)

Halo 2 PC - 

Halo 3 - 

Halo 3 looks far better...


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 26, 2007)

hyakku said:


> Lol, tomatoes tomatas, you're an idiot so have fun arguing semantics. Next it'll be, "well I said xbox live not xbox 360 live so blah blah blah". Regardless, you wanted a game that could topple halo, it's actually BETTER that a TPS beat it, as they are generally LESS popular, which serves to emphasize the quality of gears. common sense for the win!!!!



Also that source is highly credible. he does not provide source nor numbers. how does he get to the conclusion.

also his way of ranking are based on 
"These lists are based on *global unique users connected to Xbox Live* or in the case of Arcade, full versions purchased this week"

Hardly a good way to judge popularity. Also with no source link the information is far from uncredible.


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 26, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Halo 2 PC -
> 
> Halo 3 -
> 
> Halo 3 looks far better...



Link to stating what cpu settings they are running halo 2 in. 

and only post pics that are first person view. Not ones that are pre-rendered and saved at a higher quality then ingame.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 26, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Let me explain something to you. Play a game in 600x420 resoltion then play it at 800x600 will u see a differance in graphics yes.
> 
> The engine that made the games is just put onto pc the reason the graphics look better is because the computer can play higher resolutions then the systems.
> 
> ...



Hey, lets make something clear here, kay? The 360 upscales both Halo 1 and 2, for higher resolutions, and yet...the PC versions both have more texture detail..

Upscaling one game is one thing, it doesn't automatically make the textures look 5 times better that visual features start popping out of the air.

I am not saying they are different engines, it's the fact they IMPROVE the graphics on the PC version, they don't just change the resolution by raising it, they improve things to LOOK BETTER IN THAT RESOLUTION.

God, it's like I'm arguing with an AOL user.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 26, 2007)

It's not pre-rendered, you can take pictures of IN-GAME. You didn't even play the game, i'm not arguing with you anymore. GO PLAY THE GAME FIRST.


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 26, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> It's not pre-rendered, you can take pictures of IN-GAME. You didn't even play the game, i'm not arguing with you anymore. GO PLAY THE GAME FIRST.




Your an idiot.

When u take a picture of the game, The system pre-renders the still image that you took at higher capacity. that is why when u take those screen shots they look better then when you play the game.

I have played the game and beat it on legendary.


----------



## The Internet (Sep 26, 2007)

Hay guys I think people who disagree with the majority are trolls they must be I mean how could someone talk shit about Halo 3.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 26, 2007)

Well after playing Halo 3 with my friends i came to check forum and well what do ya know? Designcore flaming his mouth off at Halo 3.


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 26, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Well after playing Halo 3 with my friends i came to check forum and well what do ya know? Designcore flaming his mouth off at Halo 3.



IM not flaming my mouth. Im persenting my opinion in a normal manner.


----------



## Twilit (Sep 26, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> IM not flaming my mouth. Im persenting my opinion in a normal manner.


By calling Crazymtf an idiot 

Should have this game within the next two months 

Just wondering, am I gonna be completely lost, having not beaten the first two? I only played about 3-4 hours of number 1's campaign.


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 26, 2007)

_*_ said:


> By calling Crazymtf an idiot
> 
> Should have this game within the next two months
> 
> Just wondering, am I gonna be completely lost, having not beaten the first two? I only played about 3-4 hours of number 1's campaign.



I didnt called him an idiot because he doesnt know how game mecanics work, and spoke as if he did.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 27, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Hey donkey i used one word idiot. And that was only because his claim was far fetched.


Doesn't matter.  Because of things like this, the gaming dept rules are rather strict.



> Also... Due to frequent outbreaks where arguments step over the line and far too frequent warnings, this new policy will be active immediatedly: If you flame or troll (to delibrately attempt to spark a negative reaction) then you will be banned from the Gaming Department. There is no set number of warnings and you are not excused if someone did it first. Simply Private Message a Moderator and do not react. We'd like the Gaming Department to be a civil Forum, and not spoiled by certain individuals taking things to a personal level.



It doesn't matter who said what or how it came about.



> yes the shaders and things are diffrent but the shaders from divx and so forth pretty much add to make it look just like halo 3.
> 
> I dont hate the 360. I never said i hated it. I hate the fact that bungie who made such a great game like halo.. has made 2 mediocre sequels to the game.
> 
> ...


You know, I can agree with you on a lot of those points.  There are things that should be ironed out, etc, especially the Cortana bs.  Regardless, a lot of people love this game.  Is the hype validated?  I don't think so, but that doesn't stop it from being a solid game overall.  I never truly enjoyed Halo 2, but Halo 3 has been a step up from what was offered in the previous game. 

Anyway, you don't like Halo 3, a lot of people do here, etc.  Let's keep it at that and move on.

BTW, anyone find all 7 terminals yet?  I'm trying to get that Marathon Man achievement.


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 27, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Doesn't matter.  Because of things like this, the gaming dept rules are rather strict.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i can help you with one. in the level wher eu need to climb to the top of halo go to the right instead and you will walk into a weird area and keep walking then see the terminal.

After u use it though theres no way out. me and my friend ran around for 20 mins seeing wtf was goin on and then just restarted the level.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 27, 2007)

Word.  I wonder if as long as you find it, it stays registered regardless of starting over again.

Anyway, picked up the Legendary Edition before I went to work tonight.  I never had time to pick it up before so I figured now's the time.  The box is fucking huge.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Halo 3 Crushes
Sales Records*​


> *Microsoft "Halo 3" 1st-day sales hit $170 million
> *
> 
> By Peter Henderson
> ...


Source: Reuters.com
very reliable news source




DesignCore said:


> IM not flaming my mouth. Im persenting my opinion in a normal manner.


If you haven't been flamin, baiting and TROLLING this thread; then such things don't exist.


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 27, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> *Halo 3 Crushes
> Sales Records*​
> 
> Source: Reuters.com
> ...



I did not do either things. I would not want sumone to start insulting people and get angry over a trivial thing like a video game. I just wanted to have a nice calm disccusion. If i was flaming anyone and baiting and trolling I would have probably recieved a bad because those are bad things.

Grats to msoft the made there first profit in there game section. Now they just gotta not lose 125 million in sales sumwhere and there a profitable game division.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 27, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> If you haven't been flamin, baiting and TROLLING this thread; then such things don't exist.



Get off of it already, we've settled the situation.  Move on.


----------



## Pein (Sep 27, 2007)

check out this line for halo in japan its bigger then i expected


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 27, 2007)

LOL, now the NY Times is trolling... I blame WiiFit.

wallpaper at the moment


*Spoiler*: _Halo 3 is Halo 2 with somewhat better graphics_ 



For those who have played Halo and Halo 2, the wildly popular shooter games, I can review Halo 3 in one sentence.

Halo 3 is Halo 2 with somewhat better graphics.

That’s all you really need to know. If you loved Halo 2, you will feel just the same about Halo 3. If you played Halo 2 and couldn’t figure out what all the fuss was about, Halo 3 is not the revelatory experience that will change your view of the series forever.

So you could simply search through old issues of The New York Times for my review of Halo 2 and learn almost everything you need to know about the game, but rather than put you to that trouble, allow me to share with you my experience.

If you have never played any version of Halo, expect to have precious little idea of what is going on as Halo 3 begins. The game makes almost no effort to explain that humanity is battling a war against two enemies. One, the Flood, is a mindless, voracious collection of creepy crawlies that will attack anything that moves. The other evil is the Covenant, an order of alien religious zealots eager to set off an ancient device intended to wipe out the Flood and all other life in the universe. Halo 3 is the final game in the Halo trilogy that has followed protagonist Master Chief’s valiant efforts to save us all.

Put more simply, the story of Halo 3 is the same as that of Halo 2 and the original Halo: a lot of things get in your way and you kill them.

That doesn’t seem to have hurt sales. Microsoft said yesterday that its Halo 3 had $170 million in sales on its first day, easily surpassing its predecessor, Halo 2 in 2004, which racked up $125 million in the first day.

The game’s pleasures lie in the things you kill and how you do it. Enemies are engagingly varied, ranging from small, easily frightened creatures that will shriek and run away if things start going badly, to monstrous walking tanks. Weapons include shotguns, sniper rifles, flame throwers and a giant sledgehammer that slices most monsters in half with a single blow if you can just get close enough.

Action is fast and furious, with enemies coming from all directions. The game is a ballistic blur as you gun down aliens, tossing away an empty sniper rifle to scoop up a pistol or, if you’re lucky, a missile launcher.

You are accompanied by the Arbiter, an alien who switched sides. (The character formed a central part of Halo 2’s story but now seems rather extraneous.) If you play in Halo 3’s excellent co-op mode, in which multiple gamers play the single-player campaign as a team, the Arbiter is player-controlled.

Often the two of you are joined by space marines, tough soldiers who are effective partners. Their side comments during battles can be quite entertaining, as when a soldier marks the death of a particularly savage monster by saying, “That guy was really freaking me out; I’m glad he’s dead.” At times foot soldiering gives way to battles in tanks, hovercrafts or armed vehicles. I quite enjoyed driving over to an enemy anti-aircraft tank, jumping out, climbing up its side with a grenade and jumping off just as the tank exploded.

The Halo games have always had a great sense of scale, and some of the most notable visual moments are those in which dozens of monsters are running and firing over vast, picturesque landscapes. The last sequence is an especially striking example of vast vistas, big explosions and lots of enemies. Still, the game never achieves the visual heights of top Xbox 360 games like BioShock and Gears of War.

For all its grand panoramas and its galaxywide narrative, Halo 3’s plot feels like a bit of a throwaway, a rather short adventure with a predictable story and dialogue that is sometimes as hokey as something from an old John Wayne war movie. And despite adding special equipment like blinding flares and portable shields, the game is simply a tweaked version of the previous chapter. Halo 3’s game play is too firmly rooted in the “if it ain’t broke, don’t fix it” school of design.

But then, single-player missions are not what has kept the Halo series at the top of the heap for all these years. What keeps fans playing the games obsessively, day after day, week after week, year after year, is online multiplayer games.

Halo 3 can be fantastically exciting when you play against other gamers in well-designed multiplayer scenarios stocked with exotic weapons and riddled with passageways that result in an unseen player sneaking up to shoot you in the back just as you toss a grenade at your own quarry.

Halo 3’s multiplayer abilities make a far more persuasive argument for purchase than its single-player campaign. Fans will have a whole new set of scenes to engage in frenetic battles, jumping in and out of tanks, leaping from a precipice to rain down fire from above or grabbing special items that offer temporary bonuses like near invisibility. Even the special equipment, which feels somewhat tacked on in the single-player game, proves incredibly useful in multiplayer mode. Those flash bombs can really turn a battle around.

I have always been more a fan of single-player games than multiplayer games, so when I say I found Halo 3’s multiplayer more exciting than its single player, it is both a tribute to the beautifully designed multiplayer experience and a critique of the fun, but somewhat forgettable, single-player game.

It is difficult to say that one likes, but does not love, a Halo game. Halo fans are so worshipful of the series that anything short of drooling admiration is seen as something akin to blasphemy. One is expected to love Halo games the way one is expected to love Harry Potter, “American Idol,” Tom Hanks, the Beatles and chocolate (some of which I love, some of which I don’t).

Yet, while Halo 3 is a slickly produced, exciting, well-made shooter, I wouldn’t class it as one of those creations that rival the importance of bendable straws or casual Fridays. And saying that could well result in a few angry letters.

It doesn’t really matter what reviewers say, though. Halo 3 is not just a game: it is a phenomenon fueled by obsessed fans, slick advertising and excessive press coverage (of which I find myself a part).

But even though the hoopla Microsoft has generated around this game is, in a way, a greater achievement than the game itself, it cannot be denied that there are people who will take greater pleasure in this game than in any other entertainment this year.

And what will make them happy, what will make their days joyful and give them long, crazed nights of ecstatic bliss, what will make the purchase of Halo 3 the best thing they could possible do with their money, is this one thrilling fact: *Halo 3 is Halo 2 with somewhat better graphics!*




DesignCore, please tell me you're not a writer for the NY Times now.  j/k

It's just funny how this pops out after the big debate here. XD


----------



## Sakashi (Sep 27, 2007)

Pein said:


> check out this line for halo in japan its bigger then i expected



This is what masterchief gets for saving the entire human race..
Poor dude.


----------



## blaze of fire (Sep 27, 2007)

haven't really got to playing this yet as some annoying people came over and i couldn't see or hear a damn thing that was going on


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 27, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Your an idiot.



Hahahaahahahaha. :rofl Irony, gotta love it.


Anyhow, anyone can tell me what the fuck to do with those skulls? I carried the first one around with me till the end of Sierra 117, but no achievement.


----------



## Pein (Sep 27, 2007)

you use them to make things more difficult


----------



## analyticalkeys (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow, I'm happy there's so many people who don't care about graphics in the same place.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Sep 27, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Get off of it already, we've settled the situation.  Move on.


...............?





Donkey Show said:


> LOL, now the NY Times is trolling... I blame WiiFit.
> 
> wallpaper at the moment
> 
> ...


    




Sir Slick said:


> Anyhow, anyone can tell me what the fuck to do with those skulls? I carried the first one around with me till the end of Sierra 117, but no achievement.


Just pick them up, for an achievement, then drop them. If you're in Co-op, I think MasterChief has to pick it up so that everyone gets the achievement......

This reminds me of the dog tags in GoW.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2007)

There is a Huge defference between halo2 and halo3.. Halo2 imo was boring(exept few lvls).ohhh and try to compaire Halo3 for Pc when it comes with Halo2 PC.
Anyway the game is great,i loved the new weapons and vehicles and the way you can destroy scrabs and airships.best FPS so far IMO


----------



## Pein (Sep 27, 2007)

I sure do suck at halo


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2007)

Pein said:


> I sure do suck at halo


i died from a grunt today....im n00b


----------



## Roy Mustang (Sep 27, 2007)

i love co-op, me and my cuz are are pwnning the asstards so easlily


----------



## staradderdragoon (Sep 27, 2007)

me and my roommate just pulled a 7 hr stint and beat the game. gotta do it on legendary now....havent played in forever so we kinda suck still.

*Spoiler*: __ 



i was slightly dissappointed with the ending, but bungie was able to end everything which is good i guess.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Sep 27, 2007)

i havent played much since i got it yesterday, tell me...is the flood hard? im on heroic


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 27, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> me and my roommate just pulled a 7 hr stint and beat the game. gotta do it on legendary now....havent played in forever so we kinda suck still.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



took me 7 hours for coop legendary....12:30 AM - 7:30 AM is what it took....BUT beat it on legendary and go through the credits!!


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 27, 2007)

I fucking hate the Flood. >.O


----------



## Roy Mustang (Sep 27, 2007)

in co-op i killed most of the flood with a carbine, 2 plasma granades, and a battle rifle  too bad we get the plasma sword at the end of the level where theres no enemies

is there a flood boss?


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 27, 2007)

Ima beat it on Mythic this weekend^_^


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 27, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, now the NY Times is trolling... I blame WiiFit.
> 
> .
> 
> ...



Why yes donky i do work for the new york times. LOL. That is pretty funny though



Sir Slick said:


> Hahahaahahahaha. :rofl Irony, gotta love it.



Sorry theres no irony in that.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 27, 2007)

The clip after the credits looks like a setup for another big bungie game.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 27, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Sorry theres no irony in that.



Oh yes, there is. Mostly you being so moronic to call someone else an 'idiot' while you yourself don't appear anything but.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 27, 2007)

This is *NOT* Captain Gir.....this is the guy that I killed


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 27, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Oh yes, there is. Mostly you being so moronic to call someone else an 'idiot' while you yourself don't appear anything but.



Yes because i know how game mecanics work. yup yup. 

But I guess you would be a good person to judge who is stupid as its easier to spot one of your own kind.

and btw I called him stupid on a specific matter not in general.

And the end scene is obviously a hint for halo 4.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 27, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Yes because i know how game mecanics work. yup yup.
> 
> But I guess you would be a good person to judge who is stupid as its easier to spot one of your own kind.
> 
> ...



Man i think its time you leave gaming department..  Anyways so far the games awesome me and my friends from school had a 14 player match like for the whole day so far and it was awesome my pink team won  lol.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 27, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Yes because i know how game mecanics work. yup yup.
> 
> But I guess you would be a good person to judge who is stupid as its easier to spot one of your own kind.
> 
> ...



*facepalm* Halo 3 is the end of a _trilogy_


----------



## DarkBD337 (Sep 27, 2007)

did you watch the movie AFTER the credits???halo 3 is the end of it


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 27, 2007)

DarkBD337 said:


> did you watch the movie AFTER the credits???halo 3 is the end of it



I believe that we knew of this before the end movie. There will be other renditions of the game like Halo Wars but this is the last in this story line.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Sep 27, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Yes because i know how game mecanics work. yup yup.
> 
> But I guess you would be a good person to judge who is stupid as its easier to spot one of your own kind.
> 
> ...



Honestly, _why_ are you here? Your arguing that Halo 3 is nothing but Halo 2.5 in the fucking OFFICIAL *HALO 3* DISCUSSION THREAD. Nobody cares what your view of the game are. Despite what you may think you the graphics are a massive improvement over the previous games. You can deny all you want, but please don't try to argue with these people in this thread who bought Halo 3 for fun, not to complain.  */late rant over* 

P.S. Halo 3 is the end of the trilogy

-----------
Is it me, or is the brute shot way better than it was in Halo 2?


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 27, 2007)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> Honestly, _why_ are you here? Your arguing that Halo 3 is nothing but Halo 2.5 in the fucking OFFICIAL *HALO 3* DISCUSSION THREAD. Nobody cares what your view of the game are. Despite what you may think you the graphics are a massive improvement over the previous games. You can deny all you want, but please don't try to argue with these people in this thread who bought Halo 3 for fun, not to complain.  */late rant over*
> 
> P.S. Halo 3 is the end of the trilogy
> 
> ...



I agree with most of that post. While Halo is not my favorite game, I see your point.

(I remember you btw! You made the first post in my very first thread, which also contained *my* very first post)

And they did make improvements on the Brute Shot. I believe I read this in Game Informer when they did a small preview of the game.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone get any new armor from playing online? This is kinda getting weird.. i heard if you get higher ranks then new armor comes out. I have yet to beat Campaign because im so lazy do you get armor from beating it?


----------



## staradderdragoon (Sep 27, 2007)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> Is it me, or is the brute shot way better than it was in Halo 2?



it is way better. kinda like how the needler is better too. shame cant dual wield needlers though.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 27, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> it is way better. kinda like how the needler is better too. shame cant dual wield needlers though.



The brute shot..? That thing is like the worst gun in the game to me and always has been for me.. I shoot someone with it like 3 times direct hits and he just rifles me down and beats me.. It always happens and same thing to my friends no one likes the brute shot at my school. But i guess maybe you guys are good at it or something. Battle  Rifle ftw! 

But the needler is like ownage to the max i completely pwn everyone with that thing only problems i have sometimes is the weak beat down hits so i get screwed up close.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 27, 2007)

The brute shot is the shit in this game. The extra ammo really helped it out, no bouncing is also good.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone have mic problems ever? Cause for some reason my mic does not work nor does my friends..


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 27, 2007)

^That happened to me only once so far. Mic problem.

Second Part of my Review if anyone wants to check it out. My first review got some good responses so decided to make part 2. This is focused on multiplayer. After 2-3 minutes of the music + Footage i explain multiplayer. Hope i helped people wondering.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=wPnQKV2Vt9c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 28, 2007)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> Honestly, _why_ are you here? Your arguing that Halo 3 is nothing but Halo 2.5 in the fucking OFFICIAL *HALO 3* DISCUSSION THREAD. Nobody cares what your view of the game are. Despite what you may think you the graphics are a massive improvement over the previous games. You can deny all you want, but please don't try to argue with these people in this thread who bought Halo 3 for fun, not to complain.  */late rant over*
> 
> P.S. Halo 3 is the end of the trilogy
> 
> ...



Welcome to like 4 days ago.

And you can say there massive if that helps you sleep better at night but wutever.

Needler is no longer a laughing stock of the world. spartan laser is cool but hard to use. the laser should leave a trail for a second or 2 that u can move.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 28, 2007)

The needler is my friend.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Sep 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@CrazyMTF

1. You should probably use a level other than the one SNOW level, since you're cam-cording it off of your monitor.

2. I almost completely disagree with what you said about the plasma-sword.....
What they have done is decreased the RANGE of the sword lunge and taken away the multi-swing. It's still just as powerful and swings just as fast(one swing per attack). However, the reload and weapon exchange timing, on ALL the weapons, has been lengthened. This changes the possible uses of the sword, dramatically.
But it is still a very powerful weapon....
Also, with the auto-aim being shrunk down, it takes a little more skill to sight you sword onto an enemy.

3. The auto-aim might have been weakened.... but it's still there, and noticeably so.

4. You can talk with the enemy team.....   The other team can be heard on the proximity voice playback. Whether it be your speaker or headset... (I'm not sure if you can change it in the settings). 
*Proximity Voice Playback:* When you can hear the voices of the enemies around you. I can hear them....  
I was sad to see you make that mistake, try playing the multiplayer a little more, and you will see.

4. You might want to edit that 3 minute segment, in the beginning, down to 30 seconds.

5. I agree with you on the "Shotty Snipers".
Shotty Snipers is a good gametype, IMO. I don't even mind it being in rotation on the TEam Slayer playlist. However, when you end up playing shotty snipers half of the time you're in Team Slayer, OR MORE, the shit gets annoying as fuck.
It's the type of gametype that you play every once and a while. It's literally getting 50% or more rotation in Team Slayer, while default Slayer and Team Rockets don't even come close. I don't know which wiseguy at Bungie thought that would be a good joke, but it's starting to lose it's funny.... If it ever had any.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> @CrazyMTF
> 
> 1. You should probably use a level other than the one SNOW level, since you're cam-cording it off of your monitor.
> 
> ...



Feedback, yay 

1. Sorry just chose it quick, but yeah guess could of choose another one. Still it's not to bad past the one minute of real light, then it goes back to normal and it's seeable. 

2. To me when they take away lunge it ruined sword. Not that i still don't use it alot but it's not the godly sword anymore, just a strong weapon in close range. Still the lunge hurts but i can deal with it i guess. I didn't take much off, like.2 points 

3. Auto Aim is WAY off then halo 2. I'm happy, it makes me work more for the kill. But it's def way less then Halo 2, especially in sniping. 

4. Oh shit for real? I didn't know this. Thanks man, damn would of gave it a higher point. I didn't check that in the voice settings. 

4.2 - Sorry promoting a friend + need to take up more time for reviews. People can skip it though so no worries. 

5. I heard they did this cause it was a popular game played...sadly


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 28, 2007)

i have a video on fileshare...is it possible to get it from the bungie website or whatever onto the web...i know that i can take a camera and video tape the TV, i dont want to do that..


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> i have a video on fileshare...is it possible to get it from the bungie website or whatever onto the web...i know that i can take a camera and video tape the TV, i dont want to do that..



Nope otherwise my videos would be looking better


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 28, 2007)

^HAHA i know what you mean.....


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2007)

Someone tell me why i dont like the Cortana mission?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 28, 2007)

Tifa said:


> Someone tell me why i dont like the Cortana mission?



Because you're tired of that bitch popping into your head at every save checkpoint?


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 28, 2007)

so.....who saw the legendary ending??

can somebody explain to me what just happened??

i watched it and im lost!!


----------



## staradderdragoon (Sep 28, 2007)

i just beat it on legendary and the credits are rolling. waiting for the vid...


----------



## Pein (Sep 28, 2007)

Beat it on normal It was surprisingly easy I'm gonna try my hand at heroic next.


----------



## Chas3265 (Sep 28, 2007)

Almost got all the skulls just need one more.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 28, 2007)

Does the Hayabusa armor look cool?  Need pics to validate my search for the skulls.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 28, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Does the Hayabusa armor look cool?  Need pics to validate my search for the skulls.



It looks...very similar to a certain ninja of winlyness that starred in a fighting game that fought a character from the Halo universe...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 28, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> It looks...very similar to a certain ninja of winlyness that starred in a fighting game that fought a character from the Halo universe...



It looks like the goddamn Shredder...


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 28, 2007)

I wonder if anyone found that illusive skull yet.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 28, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> It looks...very similar to a certain ninja of winlyness that starred in a fighting game that fought a character from the Halo universe...



Fuck yeah!!! OROKU SAKI!!!

Srsly, this would look perfect with my GL theme.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 28, 2007)

Did you try Game FAQS?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 28, 2007)

Last time I checked, there's no clue.  Did the strategy guide have anything on it?


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 28, 2007)

i would love to have the hayabusa mask.......but too bad NOBODY has found the IWTBYD Skull yet.....and im not even kidding, the only people that know is Bungie and _they are not saying anything!!_


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 28, 2007)

Not saying anything yet. I wouldn't be surprised if it turned out to be an elaborate joke, though. >.O


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 28, 2007)

In b4 it turns out to be like Stop n Swap >_>


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Because you're tired of that bitch popping into your head at every save checkpoint?


yeah this too but also those annoying flood popping throug any walls you shoot is annoying like hell plus the place is like Maze


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 28, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> It looks...very similar to a certain ninja of winlyness that starred in a fighting game that fought a character from the Halo universe...



That right there is pimp.

im suprised you tube does not have that skull yet.

whats the elite version of that?


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 28, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> so.....who saw the legendary ending??
> 
> can somebody explain to me what just happened??
> 
> i watched it and im lost!!



Looks like master chiefs ship is landing on another planet. that is having and eclipse.

Some people say its to pay tribute to bungies other game marathon.

But its probably a new story for master chief.

Sure halo 3 ended the fight with the covenant and the flood. but theres other species they can have.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2007)

Master chief and Cortana survived at we cansee from the ending but i dont think they will make up another game that will include Master chief or someone from halo.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 28, 2007)

If there is another Halo game, I hope it doesn't include the fucking Flood.


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 28, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> If there is another Halo game, I hope it doesn't include the fucking Flood.



They might, or at least just gravemind.

At the end of the game


*Spoiler*: __ 



 when grave mind tried to grab the ship but didnt really try hard enough was a little weird 




And they will probably make more games with master chief and cortana. what else is bungie going to do?


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 28, 2007)

Does anyone think Bungie made it a bit too hard to get new armor..? I mean for real it seems almost like i will never get anything new from online. Campaign is kinda boring and its hard to play something boring. Its easy to tell if its hard to get armor because if game sites have no information on armor sets and stuff that means not even those pro game testers have gotten them all and they usually complete games 100% in like 1-2 days.

Does campaign get funner then the beginning?

EDIT: Okay so most of the armor is off legendary campaign oh crap.. i found Heroic kinda hard guess i wont have new armor for a month until i get good.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Sep 28, 2007)

Yay for armors. Tomorrow is the day i join this XBOX world with halo 3 as my first game lol. so i will kill you all by the end of the weekend


----------



## Arishem (Sep 28, 2007)

I is ranked 18 on lone wolves.


----------



## Potentialflip (Sep 28, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> If there is another Halo game, I hope it doesn't include the fucking Flood.



Without the Flood there is no Halo.

Have to admit the Hayabusa Armor does make the dude look like the Shredder like someone pointed out.


----------



## Arishem (Sep 28, 2007)

I want the Elite ascetic armor.


----------



## Akira (Sep 28, 2007)

Played it at my friends house, Loved everything apart from the X button. Im so used to using it for reload i kept accidently deploying bubble shields when there weren't any enemies =[


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2007)

Guys everytime i start matchmaking it says "NAT not opened, visit, may experience slow connections" Can someone tell me how to open em?


----------



## Negative-Ion (Sep 28, 2007)

you need to open the ports. someone already posted about this. a few pages back.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Sep 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Guys everytime i start matchmaking it says "NAT not opened, visit, may experience slow connections" Can someone tell me how to open em?



Usually, I just reset my router. (unplug - wait - plug in) Then go to the dashboard and use that xbox live connection test to see if it is open then. That use to happen to me all the time on madden, so I couldn't play my friends.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 28, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Does anyone think Bungie made it a bit too hard to get new armor..? I mean for real it seems almost like i will never get anything new from online. Campaign is kinda boring and its hard to play something boring. Its easy to tell if its hard to get armor because if game sites have no information on armor sets and stuff that means not even those pro game testers have gotten them all and they usually complete games 100% in like 1-2 days.
> 
> Does campaign get funner then the beginning?
> 
> EDIT: Okay so most of the armor is off legendary campaign oh crap.. i found Heroic kinda hard guess i wont have new armor for a month until i get good.



*Well, it gives incentive for those who want to get 100% with everything done and gotten in the game a bit more satisfaction in doing so by making some things harder.*


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 28, 2007)

This is the weirdest thing how do i kill guys with hammer in Crow's Nest i swear i shot at a guy for 2 min wasting 2 guns ammo fully and he does not die and he kills me i am hating campaign more now....


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 28, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> This is the weirdest thing how do i kill guys with hammer in Crow's Nest i swear i shot at a guy for 2 min wasting 2 guns ammo fully and he does not die and he kills me i am hating campaign more now....



just got to keep working at it...its not that hard..when somebody is coming after you, just back up


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 28, 2007)

Anyone wanna host some custom matches?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2007)

Negative-Ion said:


> you need to open the ports. someone already posted about this. a few pages back.



Looked on pages 8-20, nothing. Can you give me the post please? I use to know how to open ports but forgot, i need a code of somesort right?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Looked on pages 8-20, nothing. Can you give me the post please? I use to know how to open ports but forgot, i need a code of somesort right?



Opening the NAT tutorial


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you donkey.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 28, 2007)

Dunno if this has been posted yet.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 28, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Dunno if this has been posted yet.



Finally!  Hayabusa head, here we come!


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 28, 2007)

You're welcome, David. XD


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow why does snowbound get picked the most? Its the worst level ever made in any game possible and people never veto it... its like white and 2 boxes on the map..


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 28, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> You're welcome, David. XD



LOL, thanks man!

As for snowbound, I still haven't played on that map since the beta.


----------



## skunkworks (Sep 28, 2007)

Out of curiosity, did you guys change the aim sensitivity?


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 28, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, thanks man!
> 
> As for snowbound, I still haven't played on that map since the beta.



You are so lucky i had to play it 4 times so far..


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 28, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Dunno if this has been posted yet.



YOU ARE TOOOOOOOO AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!

+rep


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Wow why does snowbound get picked the most? Its the worst level ever made in any game possible and people never veto it... its like white and 2 boxes on the map..



Actually one of the better ones in my opinion. The one that really sucks is the long hall with the brute hammer in it, just a real shitty map. 

And whoever asked about sensitivity i put mine to 5.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 28, 2007)

*HOLY SHIT!! THE HAYABUSA HELMET IS FUCKING AMAZING!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Negative-Ion (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats because shredder is not dead!


----------



## Kameil (Sep 28, 2007)

Check this out new Halo vid


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 28, 2007)

check my avatar....its my character picture from bungie.....and its updated with the hayabusa helmet!! <3


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 28, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> *HOLY SHIT!! THE HAYABUSA HELMET IS FUCKING AMAZING!!!!!!!!*



Pfft lucky.. i still got default armor..


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> check my avatar....its my character picture from bungie.....and its updated with the hayabusa helmet!! <3



I like the helmet but hate the chest piece/shoulders for Hayabusa. Still the helmet looks awesome, long live shredder!


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 29, 2007)

skunkworks said:


> Out of curiosity, did you guys change the aim sensitivity?



Well i think what i did was go to my Xbox Menu and click on myself and look for default options and it should let you change sensitivity.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Sep 29, 2007)

Negative-Ion said:


> Yay for armors. Tomorrow is the day i join this XBOX world with halo 3 as my first game lol. so i will kill you all by the end of the weekend


Unfortunately, Halo 3 online multiplayer can appear to have a STEEP learning curve, for anyone who's not an experienced FPS-multiplayer gamer OR who hasn't played Halo 2, in depth....



Locke said:


> Played it at my friends house, Loved everything apart from the X button. Im so used to using it for reload i kept accidently deploying bubble shields when there weren't any enemies =[


That's alot better than accidentally deploying EMP bombs everytime you forget the new reload button.... 



Euro-Shino said:


> Wow why does snowbound get picked the most? Its the worst level ever made in any game possible and people never veto it... its like white and 2 boxes on the map..


Actually, it might be the most TACTICAL map. If you're fighting an enemy, who's working with good strategy, and your novice team isn't.... expect to be thoroughly RAPED.
It's the one map where I've seen run-n-gunners get dealt with, easily, by patient tacticians.
In my case, I've frequently found myself feeling sorry for "inexperienced enemy" after "inexperienced enemy", as my teamate(s) and I "thoroughly rape" them.
The map really does go against the grain of Halo's usual acrade-FPS-style levels.



skunkworks said:


> Out of curiosity, did you guys change the aim sensitivity?


Yes, I changed mine from the default setting of 3, to a much more comfortable level, for me.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 29, 2007)

I suck at the campaign, anyone willing to run me through it for all the skulls sometime?


----------



## Kameil (Sep 29, 2007)

~Ryuk~ said:


> Check this out new Halo vid



I assume you can easily get ignored in this thread....


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



master chief does not die ok thats it stop crying


----------



## Potentialflip (Sep 29, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Wow why does snowbound get picked the most? Its the worst level ever made in any game possible and people never veto it... its like white and 2 boxes on the map..



Snowbound isn't as bad as what you make it seem. There are lots of weapons (you got the Spartan Laser among them). There are good strategies throughout the map. I myself consider it the newbie map due to for someone who is not acclimated to playing Multiplayer this is a pretty good map to play in. If you play team slayer well, just hope you don't get stuck with a team that doesn't know how to stay together. 

That would be my only gripe. A great number of my teams misfortune is due to the team not sticking together. Then you or you see someone just get raped by two-three-even all four members of the other team. I only say one thing when the game starts... "Don't venture alone!!!" I don't expect you to be like right beside me holding hands or anything. But, why in the world are you on the other side of the f'n map? So I start cursing out of frustration and heh, I found out that I have been reported for trash-talking. lol.

@Ryuk

It's best if you pointed out that it is the concluding part of Arms Race. You might then get their attention. I already saw it on youtube so I knew what it was by seeing discovery.com/tv.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 29, 2007)

Y'all missed out on some NF team slayer action last night.  It was 2Shea, myself, crazy (dude's awesome at this game), Blue, and someone else (sry i forgot, gt SirAltair).  There were some pretty epic matches and people kept saying I was cheating.

I may not be good at the game, but I don't even know where to begin with the cheating. XD


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 29, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Y'all missed out on some NF team slayer action last night.  It was 2Shea, myself, crazy (dude's awesome at this game), Blue, and someone else (sry i forgot, gt SirAltair).  There were some pretty epic matches and people kept saying I was cheating.
> 
> I may not be good at the game, but I don't even know where to begin with the cheating. XD



I am working in this map i made called 7.Vehicle War right now its in Beta but heres what it is.

Side 1

Mongooses with lots of missile launchers so it does require team work to shoot while riding a mongoose. They also have a big human helicopter forgot name.

Side 2

Tanks helicopter and a few missile launchers. 

Now here is what im not sure of what to do should i make a mongoose map with missile launchers? Does anyone think it would be fun and also there are 2 tanks near by in the dunes one under bridge and one to side somewhere.

All tips and suggestions are welcome.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 29, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Y'all missed out on some NF team slayer action last night.  It was 2Shea, myself, crazy (dude's awesome at this game), Blue, and someone else (sry i forgot, gt SirAltair).  There were some pretty epic matches and people kept saying I was cheating.
> 
> I may not be good at the game, but I don't even know where to begin with the cheating. XD



Haha yeah it was great 


We'll have to do it again here, with more people!


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 29, 2007)

^ Indeed.  I got 11 exp out of that run we did. =D  4 more to sergeant!.

Anyway, how exactly does exp and skill work out?  I know you can't get skill while playing in social matches, but what designates getting those two to grow?


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 29, 2007)

Dante10 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> master chief does not die ok thats it stop crying



you're late 



Donkey Show said:


> ^ Indeed.  I got 11 exp out of that run we did. =D  4 more to sergeant!.
> 
> Anyway, how exactly does exp and skill work out?  I know you can't get skill while playing in social matches, but what designates getting those two to grow?



you get xp for all games you play but in social there is no rank...as for how the rank goes up, i asked that question last night to a friend and I got no answer...so im not to sure about it


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 29, 2007)

Captain Gir, can you help me get through Campaign and all the skulls some time?


----------



## Pein (Sep 29, 2007)

today I'm finally going to get some play time


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 29, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Captain Gir, can you help me get through Campaign and all the skulls some time?



yeah sure...ill probably be on later to help...which ones do you have already??

edit: anybody else care to go skull hunting??


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 29, 2007)

None. I play on my PC monitor, so I can't keep the guide nearby handily, and my suckage in general and hatred towards the Flood has kept me from getting any golden skulls so far. XD


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 29, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> you're late
> 
> 
> 
> you get xp for all games you play but in social there is no rank...as for how the rank goes up, i asked that question last night to a friend and I got no answer...so im not to sure about it



Well rank goes up according to your exp, I know that.  I wanted to know what the specifics were for getting exp and skill (only in ranked matches).  And yes, your rank will go up in social.  Mine went up 3 last night just playing social teams.


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah I need to go skull hunting
I already have six but the other skulls I need to get Im afriad I cant do it alone


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 29, 2007)

alright...so its slick, me, and koji then

whenever you guys want to go hunting...let me know!!


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 29, 2007)

Which skull is most difficult to get? Also, do you need to do the terminals for all armor as well, or?


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 29, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Which skull is most difficult to get? Also, do you need to do the terminals for all armor as well, or?



not sure...BUT along the way since we do have to start every level from the beginning for the skulls to appear, i will have you get the terminals too...so you would be hitting 2 birds with one stone..i dont know about most difficult...but i know that the longest one to get is the IWHBYD Skull..

edit: the fog is the hardest one to get....


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

I've yet to get this game, but when I do I must own play you all.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 29, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> not sure...BUT along the way since we do have to start every level from the beginning for the skulls to appear, i will have you get the terminals too...so you would be hitting 2 birds with one stone..i dont know about most difficult...but i know that the longest one to get is the IWHBYD Skull..
> 
> edit: the fog is the hardest one to get....



Ah right. You have to kill the Flood fucker holding it in time, right?


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 29, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Ah right. You have to kill the Flood fucker holding it in time, right?



yeah...i was playing with my 2 friends and they kindof ran ahead even tho i said not to...but i guess that activated the flood and i just sat way back with a plasma rifle and just sniped and killed him


----------



## staradderdragoon (Sep 29, 2007)

i found the cowbell and the catch skull to be the hardest get. granted, i was playing on legendary but for the catch skull, the damn wraith has to be alive before you can get it. and the cowbell skull, i tried so many times with the damn grav lift before i got it.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 29, 2007)

both were easy...what is the catch one again and where did you get it?? i forgot *heh*


----------



## Negative-Ion (Sep 29, 2007)

I just bought Halo 3 and xbox 360. I have 2 wireless controllers. 1 controller is being recognized by the system but i cant seem to make the 2nd controller work in Halo so 2 people can play.  Can you play halo with 2 people or is it only single player? If you can someone please give me a small step by step guide on how to make the 2nd controller work in halo 3 so 2 people can play.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 29, 2007)

with the controller turned on as well as the system...the little button at the top of the controller right above your battery pack where the charger cable goes if you were to charge it...hit that AND the button next to the memory card slot both will flash and should then be synched


----------



## Pein the God (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm saving up to buy a 360 and halo 3.........man you guys are so lucky 
I want to play this game so badly


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 29, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Y'all missed out on some NF team slayer action last night.  It was 2Shea, myself, crazy (dude's awesome at this game), Blue, and someone else (sry i forgot, gt SirAltair).  There were some pretty epic matches and people kept saying I was cheating.
> 
> I may not be good at the game, but I don't even know where to begin with the cheating. XD



Yeah it was alot of fun 

Sorry mic was charging but next time i'll have it ready to talk. Good games, i can't believe we lost that one on the snow, i swear everybody kept killing each other so fast i thought we won for a second.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 29, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Y'all missed out on some NF team slayer action last night.  It was 2Shea, myself, crazy (dude's awesome at this game), Blue, and someone else (sry i forgot, gt SirAltair).  There were some pretty epic matches and people kept saying I was cheating.
> 
> I may not be good at the game, but I don't even know where to begin with the cheating. XD



ARGH!
What time was this?
I was playing with 2Shea for an hour or so,last night....

Edit:Now that I think about it,I did get another invite pretty late in the night...hmm...


----------



## skunkworks (Sep 29, 2007)

I'd like to get down on some Halo with you guys if that's cool. My gamertag is "ghosteee" feel free to add me.


----------



## yuri (Sep 29, 2007)

I want this game so much.
I don't have the 360 but all of my friends do so i can go there every day and play.


----------



## Pestilent Sleep (Sep 29, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> both were easy...what is the catch one again and where did you get it?? i forgot *heh*



The only one I had trouble getting was that Cowbell skull. Must have taken me a half hour to get it. erggg


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 29, 2007)

that was a quick one for me


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 29, 2007)

You willin' to give it a go, Gir? Bored right now, so yer. I want that Shredder shit. D:


----------



## Negative-Ion (Sep 29, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> with the controller turned on as well as the system...the little button at the top of the controller right above your battery pack where the charger cable goes if you were to charge it...hit that AND the button next to the memory card slot both will flash and should then be synched



hehe thanks man it worked. now i just have to learnt he game lol, these controllers are too complicated for a keyboard user like me lol.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 29, 2007)

sure why not.....ill refill my water jug...but go ahead and add me and ill invite you


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 29, 2007)

Aye aye, cap'n!


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 29, 2007)

Negative-Ion said:


> hehe thanks man it worked. now i just have to learnt he game lol, these controllers are too complicated for a keyboard user like me lol.



Yeah i know what you mean lol. First day i got Halo 3 i felt like i was learning how to ride a bike.


----------



## Potentialflip (Sep 29, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> ^ Indeed.  I got 11 exp out of that run we did. =D  4 more to sergeant!.
> 
> Anyway, how exactly does exp and skill work out?  I know you can't get skill while playing in social matches, but what designates getting those two to grow?



Wow, I need to check up on that other Halo discussion thread then. I'm guessing skill is how good your stats are. Cause I remember one time I did well on one game earning me ranking of 11 then cause two people either d/c or leaving me and someone got thoroughly owned and I was back to 10. 

As for how to gain exp. points. From what I've paid attention to (I play team slayer like crazy) it only went up during times when my team won.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 29, 2007)

Experince can go up IF you lose but you always go up when you win. As for rank, that's just to show you how good you are i guess, that can go down unlike rank. 

Also new rank level, Lieutenant!


----------



## Potentialflip (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, I see that my win total doesn't add up to how many exp I have gained. I lost 6 due to I had to drop and take care of some things. Congrats on the new Ranking crazy. From what I've been reading around here your not like this other person I met which my team got afraid off. I was like come on the guy has over 150 matches is still ranked 10th and is now a lieutenant he can't be that good. Sure enough we beat that team lol.

Anyways I might be on later tonight. I've sent out friend requests to all who threw out their gamertags on the other Halo 3 forum so if you need someone to tag along or matchup whatnot send me an invite.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 29, 2007)

What sensitivity do ya guys play on? Right now I'm playing on 6


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 29, 2007)

i played halo 1 on 9 i play 2 and 3 on 7 or 5 if im in a snipin mood.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 29, 2007)

Muy thanks to Capt. Gir and his amazing driving skills.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 29, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Muy thanks to Capt. Gir and his amazing driving skills.



_LEAVE MY DRIVING SKILLS ALONE_ .................... jk

so what if the tree randomly appeared


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah. And that space between two rocks was exuding god damn gravitational forces!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 29, 2007)

How many games can you get booted from before they suspend your account? Because a big racial argument started in one team I was on today, and they started fighting, well one of them snipped me and I got pissed so I ran him down with the Banshee. He TKed me again and I stuck him as he was doing it. Well I got booted from the game.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 29, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Yeah. And that space between two rocks was exuding god damn gravitational forces!



you mean that spot where i got 2 ghosts stuck....yeah lol


----------



## Arishem (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm a lieutenant grade 2 with a skill rating of 34 on lone wolves. I've seen a couple captains here and there, but no majors yet. Some of these guys have logged in a serious amount of play time.


----------



## Corruption (Sep 29, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone would be able to help me get the catch skull sometime. I can't get that one, I've done everything that you're suppose to, but the skull isn't there.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 30, 2007)

which one is the catch skull again??


and just so you know, in order to find a skull, you have to start at the very beginning of the level


----------



## Corruption (Sep 30, 2007)

The catch skull is in the storm. It's the one that is on top of the circular thing where the two wraiths are.

 I read that the skull appears when the wraiths appear, and that you can't destroy them or else the skull won't be there. I started from the beginning, I have the difficulty on  normal, and I don't destroy any of the wraiths, but the skull still isn't there. Also, I tried destroying the wraiths, just destroying one of them and then both of them, and still nothing.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 30, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> I'm a lieutenant grade 2 with a skill rating of 34 on lone wolves. I've seen a couple captains here and there, but no majors yet. Some of these guys have logged in a serious amount of play time.



34 on Lone wolf? WoW you must not have many friends  JK. Lone wolf is a bitch to rank up IMO so goodjob


----------



## staradderdragoon (Sep 30, 2007)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> The catch skull is in the storm. It's the one that is on top of the circular thing where the two wraiths are.
> 
> I read that the skull appears when the wraiths appear, and that you can't destroy them or else the skull won't be there. I started from the beginning, I have the difficulty on  normal, and I don't destroy any of the wraiths, but the skull still isn't there. Also, I tried destroying the wraiths, just destroying one of them and then both of them, and still nothing.



the skull does appear when the wraiths appear. you cant destroy any of them but u can blow up the ghosts. its a bitch to get cause one of the wraiths constantly targets you. i just ended up doing a team jump from the back.


----------



## huxter (Sep 30, 2007)

also you always have to start from the beginning of the level in order to have the skulls appear


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 30, 2007)

WOOT i didnt know that........*posted already at top of page*


----------



## Arishem (Sep 30, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> 34 on Lone wolf? WoW you must not have many friends  JK. Lone wolf is a bitch to rank up IMO so goodjob



lol, no offense taken. I usually play a couple hours before going to bed. One of the guys I played against was ranked 38. He had the Elite Commando armor, which is a bitch to get(25 kills without dying, wtf?!).


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 30, 2007)

A lot of people have Hayabusa now, I still yet to have the helmet though, I lack 2 skulls ><
It's all good though, I doubt I'd wear the helmet anyway.

I'm anxious to unlock some of the others though, guess I'll need to get to work ^^


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 30, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> which one is the catch skull again??
> 
> 
> and just so you know, in order to find a skull, you have to start at the very beginning of the level



Do you have to be on Legendary mode?  And what do i do when i get skull? Do i fight with it or something??


----------



## Corruption (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm not sure, but I still can't get the catch skull. Would anyone who already got it help me out sometime?


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 30, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Do you have to be on Legendary mode?  And what do i do when i get skull? Do i fight with it or something??



on normal at least..nope, just pick it up and then you can quit since its updated



Darkness_Surrounding said:


> I'm not sure, but I still can't get the catch skull. Would anyone who already got it help me out sometime?



i would help, but im getting all beat out with the campaign since i have been helping everybody go get the skulls...and i seriously know all the levels like the back of my hand and probably some quotes too 



2Shea said:


> A lot of people have Hayabusa now, I still yet to have the helmet though, I lack 2 skulls ><
> It's all good though, I doubt I'd wear the helmet anyway.
> 
> I'm anxious to unlock some of the others though, guess I'll need to get to work ^^



i was one of the first to get it (not even kidding) because it was on the bungie forums i was sitting on and they made a new page to a thread every minute (yes it went that fast)...so it went to "ZOMG I GOT IT *insert screenshot here*" and the code was put up and so i went and got it....and went into matchmaking with bragging rights


----------



## Corruption (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, I'm going to get the rest of the skulls today, but the catch skull will be the only on I'm missing.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 30, 2007)

Well me and my friend just beat the game in legendary mode. Though since we are pretty new to Halo we do not know how to set up Live matches very well.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 30, 2007)

How many skulls are there and what do you got for finding them? Cause i am so confused..


----------



## Pestilent Sleep (Sep 30, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> How many skulls are there and what do you got for finding them? Cause i am so confused..



12 skulls in total, and what you get varies. Some give you armor, new dialogue, make the enemies stronger, get rid of your HUD and gun, etc. The nine gold ones also give you achievement points.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn it. I've collected all the skulls, but still no Hayabusa helmet. >.O

And there are fourteen skulls in total, actually. Two blind ones and the IWHBYD.


----------



## Potentialflip (Sep 30, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> How many games can you get booted from before they suspend your account? Because a big racial argument started in one team I was on today, and they started fighting, well one of them snipped me and I got pissed so I ran him down with the Banshee. He TKed me again and I stuck him as he was doing it. Well I got booted from the game.



I don't think getting booted will get you suspended as long as you don't get booted frequently. As far as I know you can only get booted by either the party leader if your in a party or if you kill a teammate (who has been betrayed a 2nd time will decide whether or not to boot or forgive). Got to be careful with that one because some are not forgiving at all.

Anyways just to let donkey know I did see the invite. Sorry I couldn't make it to that wish I could have. I was helping a friend gain some experience points. I might be back on tomorrow night. If not then for sure Thursday I'll be on.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Sep 30, 2007)

Pestilent Sleep said:


> 12 skulls in total, and what you get varies. Some give you armor, new dialogue, make the enemies stronger, get rid of your HUD and gun, etc. The nine gold ones also give you achievement points.



its actually 13 skulls. 9 gold ones and 4 silver ones.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 30, 2007)

^and an unknown one!!


----------



## Pestilent Sleep (Sep 30, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> its actually 13 skulls. 9 gold ones and 4 silver ones.



Ah, right. I sucked at math in my last reply.


----------



## Pein (Sep 30, 2007)

Finally played multi player 13 kills in my first match ever.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 30, 2007)

How do you take pictures?


----------



## Pein (Sep 30, 2007)

You replay your vids and take a picture in theater.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 30, 2007)

Pein said:


> You replay your vids and take a picture in theater.



I tried but when i try to click the photo button it would not work.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 30, 2007)

what do you mean it wont work...pause the video, bring up the little "remote" box on the right and when you find the best angle, go all the way to the left and you should see the little camera button, click on it and the image will load with another box asking what you want to do with it, name it, autoname it, discard it


btw i went to DS bungie profile and i saw your multiplayer icon........such devotion to an anime there!!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 30, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> I tried but when i try to click the photo button it would not work.



Also only works if your the only one looking at the film. When friends are there = no work.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 30, 2007)

Back from being out of town n_n

Beat Halo 3 with my bro and collected all 13 skulls in a day.

My impressions on campaign:

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was fun, environments were varied, but lots of backtracking at least in the first few levels.  I was disappointed with the whole save Cortana crap.  Maybe mostly because I read the novels and honestly she is just AI.  According to the novel she is only supposed to have a life span of like a few years or something.  Not too sure about that, but thats what I remember.  Just seemed like they cared a little too much about Cortana.

Also, going into slow-mo every time you turn a corner just to hear Cortana or Gravemind say things that seriously make no sense is so fucking annoying.  I'm even a huge Halo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and I didn't understand what relevance anything Cortana said had to do with anything.  Would have been better off having her be with Cheif throughout the whole game because at least the two together can usually be interesting.

Meh.  In short, for campaign it goes like this for me Halo 1 > Halo 3 > Halo 2.  Which is how I always figured it would be.  You can't defeat the nostalgia factor of Halo 1.  Multiplayer, on the other hand, goes like this for me Halo 3 > Halo 2 > Halo 1.

Halo 3 (without being overly critical)
Campaign: 8.0
Multiplayer: 10.0




Team Hammer and Team Sword ftw imo.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 30, 2007)

If anyone wanted a good guide to get gold skulls this one is very good.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=9WrXr4Aa3Bs[/YOUTUBE]

(Off topic) If you know name of song on video PM me it. 

===================

I am working on quite a few maps for the ultimate Ninjanaut and Infection maps right now i already tested it out with some NF members and some real life friends so far its very fun but i want to perfect it and make the whole map equal no matter what. I will make a blog soon so stay tuned for more stuff.


----------



## Twilit (Sep 30, 2007)

So, like, deciding between normal version, Halo 3 Collectors Edition, or Halo 3 Legendary Edition.

Thoughts?


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 30, 2007)

_*_ said:


> So, like, deciding between normal version, Halo 3 Collectors Edition, or Halo 3 Legendary Edition.
> 
> Thoughts?



Buy normal version metal disc case nothing special.. helmet that cant fit on human even worse...


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 30, 2007)

Went on a  little skull, meta game and  terminal run today got all 13 skulls( love the halo ring jumping silver skull) foundall terminals and got a few meta game scores, nearly at 1000/1000 already, didnt last long but a great game

I'm now looking smooth in my hayabusa armor but i will be wearing the 1000/1000 helemt soon enough 47/8 players i see now have full hayabusa


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 30, 2007)

I have seen over flows of Hayabusa armor i no longer want it...


----------



## Twilit (Sep 30, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Buy normal version metal disc case nothing special.. helmet that cant fit on human even worse...


How much extra is the metal case? And I haven't seen it


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 30, 2007)

The 2nd Edition cost around $80 i think and other one is like $120. I would not waste $20 extra for the 2nd one either save your money for like other games and stuff.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 30, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> btw i went to DS bungie profile and i saw your multiplayer icon........such devotion to an anime there!!



LOL!  TBH, I didn't really attempt to make it.  It kinda just happened when I was messing around with the chevrons.


----------



## Jibutters (Sep 30, 2007)

I do believe!!!!! I just wish I could play more often......

This game looks and feels really great!!!! I wish the movement would be a little more like Halo 1, but what are you gonna do??? I also really like the multiplayer maps on this game as well.......Rock on master chief!!!!!


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 30, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL!  TBH, I didn't really attempt to make it.  It kinda just happened when I was messing around with the chevrons.



Everyone i meet on NF has that emblem now.  Including me  Donkey i hope to see you on my 2 new maps i am working on when they come out could use a mod to sticky it or something if you think its good enough but we will see.

Also wondering does anyone else think the Forge feature has some power that people still have not realized cause like 80% of Halo 3 has not used forge.


----------



## Zenou (Sep 30, 2007)

Picked up the game yesterday. Is there any way to fix the black border on multiplayer split-screen?


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 30, 2007)

Zeno said:


> Picked up the game yesterday. Is there any way to fix the black border on multiplayer split-screen?



Nope..Bungie was drunk while making split screen.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 30, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Nope..Bungie was drunk while making split screen.



Phail.

The truth of the matter is that to keep the aspect ratio correct during split screen, they made it so it would not stretch and look ugly. Simple as that.


----------



## Zenou (Sep 30, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Phail.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that to keep the aspect ratio correct during split screen, they made it so it would not stretch and look ugly. Simple as that.



Sounds like BS to me. Gears of War had no problem, right?

How about a vertical option? I don't want it horizontal. They at least have that option, right?


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 30, 2007)

Actually Gears had to excessively stretch to make it look remotely right, causing you to lose a lot of the viewing area around the edges of the screen.

Bungie just chose to keep everything the way intended it to look.

I'm not sure about the settings on all of it though, with friends over I've only played system link. Full screen always ftw.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 30, 2007)

I dont got too much of a problem with the black sides.


----------



## Corruption (Sep 30, 2007)

Alright, got all the skulls except for the catch skull and the tilt skull. Just missed the tilt skull...i'll get that tomorrow, but I still can't manage to get the catch skull, it's just not there.


----------



## Zenou (Sep 30, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Actually Gears had to excessively stretch to make it look remotely right, causing you to lose a lot of the viewing area around the edges of the screen.
> 
> Bungie just chose to keep everything the way intended it to look.
> 
> I'm not sure about the settings on all of it though, with friends over I've only played system link. Full screen always ftw.



You can try and justify it any way you want. But Bungie should give us a choice. You can clearly see there are tons of people who don't want this.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 1, 2007)

Zeno said:


> You can try and justify it any way you want. But Bungie should give us a choice. You can clearly see there are tons of people who don't want this.



Lol really? Pretty much all of the comments support what I was saying 

Seriously, they have their reasons, and it looks much better for it. It preserves the aspect ratio and field of view, you should be glad you don't lose any viewing area.

But to be honest, its not that big of a deal xD


----------



## Zenou (Oct 1, 2007)

You _lose_ viewing area if it's stretched? All it would be doing is stretching the picture though, right? And I wasn't talking about the comments. If you want to see all the comments, search the Xbox forums. For example:


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 1, 2007)

_*_ said:


> How much extra is the metal case? And I haven't seen it



It's 60 bucks for the regular, 70 for the limited (only 10 not 20) and 130 for the legendary editions. 

Limited Collectors Edition info

Up to you whether you are a collector go with the Legendary edition (despite the helmet not being wearable is a good collectors item). If not just want to play the game go with the regular. The limited collectors edition is the one known for the reported scratched discs.



> I have seen over flows of Hayabusa armor i no longer want it...



Same here. Though I still want to get all the skulls. I'm going to stick with my scout armor.


----------



## Pestilent Sleep (Oct 1, 2007)

I hate the way the screen gets split. Other FPSs haven't had a problem doing it, why didn't Bungie do it?

But...it's not really a big deal. I hardly ever do split screen anyway, ha.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 1, 2007)

The hardest skull for me to get was the one on saving Cortana level, where you have to jump the mushroom clouds it took me 35 minutes to even get up there I kept miss judging my jumps.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Still no Hayabusa helmet. I've got all nine golden skulls, and I'm sure I had four silver skulls during my run-through with Gir.


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 1, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Still no Hayabusa helmet. I've got all nine golden skulls, and I'm sure I had four silver skulls during my run-through with Gir.



Did you check how many you have..? By going to menu and finding the skull selection?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Odd. I'm 100 per cent certain that I've held the IWHBYD skull, yet it says locked. =/


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 1, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Odd. I'm 100 per cent certain that I've held the IWHBYD skull, yet it says locked. =/


When I was getting all the skulls over the weekend IWHBYD was the first one we went for.  Of course we realized after we progressed to the end of the level that we couldn't get it until we had all other skulls.  So then after we gathered all the other skulls we came all the way back to the rooms with the rings only to notice that the Grunt Birthday Party skull was turned on.  We started over one more time with all skulls off and got to the room, did the jumping, got the skull, and ended the game only to find out that it doesn't save the skull unless you beat the level (at least for co-op).

At that point I said fuck it and let my bro solo it.

Basically make sure you have *all* other skulls, all skulls are *off*, your on at least *normal* difficulty, and *complete* the level.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh, FFS. >.O

Thanks, I'll give that a shot. Means I'll have to go fight the fucking flood again. God damn it. >.O


----------



## Juice (Oct 1, 2007)

I got the game and my brother bitchs and whines when I play so I still realy have not played rofl


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 1, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Odd. I'm 100 per cent certain that I've held the IWHBYD skull, yet it says locked. =/



we got that one....remember cause i went through the rings??

the only one that i know that you didnt get with me was the silver one on the arc since we used up the portable grav lifts


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah; and I got the grav-lift one later. Turns out it's probably one of the easiest to get. >.> I held the IWHBYD skull after you passed through all the rings, but when I check the Skull-menu it says that it's still locked.

But I'm going to try and follow Stumpy's advice, hopefully that'll work.

Also, how the fuck do you gain exp. more quickly? >.O


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 1, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> But I'm going to try and follow Stumpy's advice, hopefully that'll work.
> 
> Also, how the fuck do you gain exp. more quickly? >.O



Yeah, you have to complete the level for the IWHBYD.

And exp. quickly? Be good and get a lot of kills xD


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Do kills in CtF count? >.>

And right-o. Heh, I'll just get a mate to get us through it more easily. Good thing you only need to jump through seven rings.


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 1, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Do kills in CtF count? >.>
> 
> And right-o. Heh, I'll just get a mate to get us through it more easily. Good thing you only need to jump through seven rings.



I doubt they do they just count your points but i think the points in CTF scored by one person equal as much as a lot of kills.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 1, 2007)

They don't count the kills.

Good bye Hayabusa helmet too many people have it now, it's no longer a rare commodity. Bring on the 1000/1000 gamer points helm shortly, at least it looks kewl too.


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 1, 2007)

Does everyone remember Gears of War match making system on ranked? When people left on your team and you get to be last guy alive...? Well it happend to me too much and i am so glad when you leave in halo 3 it de ranks you but.. can the members of NF please support me and give me rep on 360 because GoW brings back bad times and alot of -rep for just leaving when last alive.


----------



## Kamina (Oct 1, 2007)

Just completed it today,

Loved the ending..


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 1, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Do kills in CtF count? >.>
> 
> And right-o. Heh, I'll just get a mate to get us through it more easily. Good thing you only need to jump through seven rings.



What do you mean by count?! Towards getting a point or just stacking up your kill count on your overall stats... It doesn't count when it comes to getting points but it will show on your matchmaking stats on your Bungie Halo 3 page.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Oct 1, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Basically make sure you have *all* other skulls, all skulls are *off*, your on at least *normal* difficulty, and *complete* the level.



you do NOT have to finish the level. i missed all the silver skulls on my first run through and just went back and played till i got the skull and then exited.


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 1, 2007)

*Halo 3 Beta*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jz3br1q5wIQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RWQ7R555i4[/YOUTUBE]

This is the funniest video i have ever seen like that i can think of thats about 360.


----------



## Nexas (Oct 1, 2007)

fail thread is fail.


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone got any other Halo videos im gonna try to make my own video lol with some random toy.


----------



## drummerboy01 (Oct 1, 2007)

halo 3 rox


----------



## Corruption (Oct 1, 2007)

^_^ Yes, that's what I did. I finally got all the skulls, when I went to try the catch skull again it was magically there now, don' know what was up with that.


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 1, 2007)

I should of just gotten skulls my first time playing around it would of been easier.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 1, 2007)

lul wut?

phail to the power of fail?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 1, 2007)

This can actually go into the regular discussion.

*merged*


----------



## Chas3265 (Oct 2, 2007)

My Xbox 360 broke. Fuck! This will be the 3rd time I've had to send my 360 in


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 2, 2007)

ouch that sux!!!!!!!


----------



## Pein (Oct 2, 2007)

Chas3265 said:


> My Xbox 360 broke. Fuck! This will be the 3rd time I've had to send my 360 in


no halo for you


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 2, 2007)

lul who set my internet on fire

link
Evil Genius 290



link



Take it with a grain of salt of course.


----------



## Pein (Oct 2, 2007)

Its still just a rumor though.


----------



## Sindri (Oct 2, 2007)

Great game and a nice end to the story, but one thing i didn't like. Story spoiler below.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The way Johnson died, i hoped he was gonna die taking about a load of Convenant or Flood with him.



I'm trying to get the skulls now, no live for me at the moment need a router. I'm having trouble with the catch skull i think it is keep blowing myself up with the grenade or killed by one of the Wraiths.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 2, 2007)

Sindri said:


> I'm having trouble with the catch skull i think it is keep blowing myself up with the grenade or killed by one of the Wraiths.



What I did was get a Warthog, park it next to the building, jump up on the turret, and then onto the roof


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 2, 2007)

Sindri said:


> Great game and a nice end to the story, but one thing i didn't like. Story spoiler below.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Try playing the game in Legendary.


*Spoiler*: __ 



He does not die..


----------



## Cel3stial (Oct 2, 2007)

I love the spike grenade and energy drain....super pwn....


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2007)

Captain Gir and me just stacked Ghost upon Ghost upon Wraith for that skull.

But that was nothing compared to the Famine Skull.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 2, 2007)

Other than mistakes of my own on the IWHBYD skull I found all of them pretty easy to get ;o


----------



## Tash (Oct 2, 2007)

Just got it today I'm out of practice so I suck at it though. But soon I will pwn you all.


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 2, 2007)

Some people are really funny me and friend were doing Ranked Team Doubles and were like on a huge winning streak. Too many sore losers is all im gonna say but this is over all my favorite mode when playing with a good friend in real life if you got microphones then it is ownage.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 2, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Captain Gir and me just stacked Ghost upon Ghost upon Wraith for that skull.
> 
> But that was nothing compared to the Famine Skull.



which was the famine again??


----------



## Sindri (Oct 2, 2007)

2Shea said:
			
		

> What I did was get a Warthog, park it next to the building, jump up on the turret, and then onto the roof



Thanks for the tip i'll try that tomorrow. 



Euro-Shino said:


> Try playing the game in Legendary.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well that's it then i'm buying about three pads and locking myself in my room til i've solo'ed Legendary. 



			
				Sir Slick said:
			
		

> Captain Gir and me just stacked Ghost upon Ghost upon Wraith for that skull.



That sounds like it was fun.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> which was the famine again??


The one with the rock-jumps.


Sindri said:


> That sounds like it was fun.


Took us about an hour with much swearing, the line "...you fell off, didn't you?", Gir displaying his phenomenal driving skills and some odd deaths. XD


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 2, 2007)

Pein said:


> Its still just a rumor though.



well ppl have seen them chnge the locks. and bungie replies with no commen5t means somethings there.

Its prolly jsut a way for them to make more money independatly.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 2, 2007)

Got my rank up to gunnery sergeant. And are you supposed to get a new helmet for getting 1000/1000 achievements? If so, did anyone get it yet?


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 2, 2007)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Got my rank up to gunnery sergeant. And are you supposed to get a new helmet for getting 1000/1000 achievements? If so, did anyone get it yet?



its a bug that Bungie is working on...the entire security armor wont unlock


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 2, 2007)

Shino I played through and beat legendary and i'm sure Johnson still died O.o, could be wrong though, the only skull I had trouble with for some reason was the one on Saving cortana level i couldnt get up from the mushroom things for some reason.

And Lulz the skull you guys found hard to get took me and two guys 5 minutes we couldnt get up there for shit,luckily i died and i respawned on the roof and just picked it up.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 2, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> The one with the rock-jumps.
> 
> Took us about an hour with much swearing, the line "...you fell off, didn't you?", Gir displaying his phenomenal driving skills and some odd deaths. XD



my driving isnt that bad!!! 

and thats the most overused term in halo 3


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2007)

Racist = fail. he called be a ^ (use bro)  and a pedo this one guy cause he sucked at the game.


----------



## Arishem (Oct 2, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Racist = fail. he called be a ^ (use bro)  and a pedo this one guy cause he sucked at the game.


That's Halo for you. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEWIw-a0GJw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 2, 2007)

Tobi=Win said:


> Shino I played through and beat legendary and i'm sure Johnson still died O.o, could be wrong though, the only skull I had trouble with for some reason was the one on Saving cortana level i couldnt get up from the mushroom things for some reason.




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Z4yejQ9I9t0[/YOUTUBE]




No i am sure he does not die..


----------



## Arishem (Oct 2, 2007)

He's talking about Johnson, not John 117.


----------



## Pestilent Sleep (Oct 2, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As stated, he's talking about Johnson, not the Master Chief.

And that's not even the legendary ending, ha.


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 2, 2007)

Pestilent Sleep said:


> As stated, he's talking about Johnson, not the Master Chief.
> 
> And that's not even the legendary ending, ha.



Johnson??? Oooooo the black guy?


----------



## Pestilent Sleep (Oct 3, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Johnson??? Oooooo the black guy?



Haha, yes.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 3, 2007)

Which ranked matchmaking gametype do you think hosts the best competition? (in other words, which is easiest to gain a skill level of 50 in?)

I think that "Team Slayer" and "Lone Wolves" are the easiest (most noob friendly) gametypes, by far. Either that, or I'm having a hard time coming across skilled/experienced FPS multiplay gamers in those two gametypes.

I'm currently ranking up in Team Doubles. While I've seen countless enemies use the cheapest and most cowardly tactics in Halo 3, it has made for the most exciting matches, out of all the gametypes, so far. 
Ofcourse, this was only after I ranked up past level 27 or so, in Team Doubles. Before then, it was a continuous cell block initiation for all opponents, at the hands of yours truly. However, even those games proved more "competitive" then a majority of the matches from the other playlists.

And so, does anyone care to share their opinion on which ranked gametype has the best competition......?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 3, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> my driving isnt that bad!!!



Tell that to those two Ghosts. Or the trees. XD


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 3, 2007)

*CHEATER BEWARE*

It seems like there is now a cheater being blackflagged by many Halo 3 Live players. 
Please be aware of the following gamertags

*II pLazma II*
*ULTRAChrrono420*
*IIxSAGxII*

They have purposely ranked each other up as well as being accused by some as being DDoS attackers pretty much disrupting your connection causing you to DNF. If you look at their skill ratings/rankings and see their career stats something looks awfully weird. We can't really do anything but if somehow you see these players in the lobby and get a DNF during the game do report them.


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 3, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Which ranked matchmaking gametype do you think hosts the best competition? (in other words, which is easiest to gain a skill level of 50 in?)
> 
> I think that "Team Slayer" and "Lone Wolves" are the easiest (most noob friendly) gametypes, by far. Either that, or I'm having a hard time coming across skilled/experienced FPS multiplay gamers in those two gametypes.
> 
> ...



I agree with you the most about Team Doubles me and my real life friend have been ranking up in it alot. Its either have your friend by you or death. Theres so many strategy's to try out.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 3, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Tell that to those two Ghosts. Or the trees. XD



the lag on the one level


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 3, 2007)

Haha.

I finally have full Hayabusa!


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 3, 2007)

i want the security armor..

damn you bungie and your bugs


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 3, 2007)

EVA helmet looks pretty damn nice, too.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 3, 2007)

Spartan V helmet still ftw.

Anyway as much as you can gain exp faster other ways, I love Team Slayer too much. Its what makes Halo for me lol. And also, you apparently have been missing the good people who do play in TS. Once you get your rank up high enough that's all you'll be playing with, give or take a few.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 3, 2007)

Which is the easiest to gain exp. with? D:


----------



## Arishem (Oct 3, 2007)

Elite Commando armor is my choice. It just looks awesome. Right now my skill in lone wolves is 37. The first thirty levels are easy to get through, but once you're in the mid thirties, the competition gets really vicious. A lot of the matches are extremely close. Hell, I finished a match in a three way tie for first place yesterday.


----------



## Sindri (Oct 3, 2007)

Managed to get the skull. I got blew up a couple of times and i had to restart at one point cause the gunner on the Warthog blew up both Wraiths. I get paid tomorrow so i'll be getting a router, then i can start with the online achievements.


----------



## The Internet (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 3, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Which is the easiest to gain exp. with? D:



you win an online multiplayer match...not custom matches or forge...but matchmaking....1 win = 1 xp point...


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 3, 2007)

...damn. >.O


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 3, 2007)

One problem he did not give Halo 3 a number ?/? so in the final case the review fails but is funny.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 3, 2007)

Reviews don't have to include a rating. =/


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 3, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Reviews don't have to include a rating. =/



Most of the ones i have seen or read have one... actually i think every single one i have seen or read has a rating.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 3, 2007)

That doesn't mean every review does. I know a weekly game-show named Game Kings that doesn't give ratings. Impressions are sufficient.


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 3, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> That doesn't mean every review does. I know a weekly game-show named Game Kings that doesn't give ratings. Impressions are sufficient.



That game show probably sucks *G4TV ftw*.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 3, 2007)

Ah, once again you display your ignorance.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 3, 2007)

The whole point of the guy is he views game in a humourous way.
He does not need a rating because hes stating his opinion of the game hes not rating it.


----------



## skunkworks (Oct 3, 2007)

That is a funny review. Halo 3 is an average, mediocre shooter, but still fun.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Oct 3, 2007)

Dude is always on the money.


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 3, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Haha.
> 
> I finally have full Hayabusa!



So I reckon you have the sword?!


----------



## Arishem (Oct 3, 2007)

skunkworks said:


> That is a funny review. Halo 3 is an average, mediocre shooter, but still fun.



I also agree with his position. Does anyone else here think that a lot of people are going to migrate to Call of Duty 4 once it comes out?


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 3, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> I also agree with his position. Does anyone else here think that a lot of people are going to migrate to Call of Duty 4 once it comes out?



i think that it will be pretty popular...but nothing as big as halo


----------



## The Internet (Oct 3, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> One problem he did not give Halo 3 a number ?/? so in the final case the review fails but is funny.



HOLY FUCKING SHIT, INSTEAD OF USING NUMBERS, HE ACTUALLY USES WORDS AND SHIT TO JUDGE A GAME!


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 3, 2007)

Spectre said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT, INSTEAD OF USING NUMBERS, HE ACTUALLY USES WORDS AND SHIT TO JUDGE A GAME!



I am was just pointing out he did not rate it... although i heard all of his opinions and they were very funny it would be interesting if he gave the game a score to wrap up the video.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Oct 3, 2007)

once cod4 comes out, im treading in Halo3 for cod4.


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 3, 2007)

Negative-Ion said:


> once cod4 comes out, im treading in Halo3 for cod4.



In with the new out with the old.   Trading in as in selling Halo 3 buying CO4? Sorry i did not really understand.


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry, but I don't have the time required to read all thirty of the pages here. However, I have a question.

I don't really have any gamer friends with which I might do a Halo 3 multiplayer. I might try one of those Xbox 360 Live things to do an internet game, but I'm not sure if I want to pay the yearly fee for access. I've not bought a 360 yet, but at this point I'd mostly be buying it for Halo 3.

Therefore, I must ask.

Is Halo 3 good, even without paying any attention to the Multiplayer aspect of it?


----------



## Negative-Ion (Oct 3, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> Therefore, I must ask.
> 
> Is Halo 3 good, even without paying any attention to the Multiplayer aspect of it?



you will not like it if you are not a fan. Halo 3 is the last of the trilogy so you will  kinda missing the point. Besides that, i can say for myself that i just got xbox 360 and its kinda hard using the controller since im new. basically you have to use each and every finger on both your hands to play halo 3 lol or any shooter games in xbox 360 i think.  thats how the defaults are set anyway. you have to use both the joy sticks thingies and all the other buttons.



Euro-Shino said:


> In with the new out with the old.   Trading in as in selling Halo 3 buying CO4? Sorry i did not really understand.



Trading in as giving Halo 3 back. to buy CoD4. and i get a discount for it. for example if i take halo 3 back to them, they will take it for lets say $30. that means i have to pay another $30 to get Cod4, instead of the regular $60 price.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 3, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> I am was just pointing out he did not rate it... although i heard all of his opinions and they were very funny it would be interesting if he gave the game a score to wrap up the video.



His score was avg.

So whats avg to you.

5/10
2.5/5

is pretty avg.


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 3, 2007)

Negative-Ion said:


> you will not like it if you are not a fan. Halo 3 is the last of the trilogy so you will  kinda missing the point. Besides that, i can say for myself that i just got xbox 360 and its kinda hard using the controller since im new. basically you have to use each and every finger on both your hands to play halo 3 lol or any shooter games in xbox 360 i think.  thats how the defaults are set anyway. you have to use both the joy sticks thingies and all the other buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> Trading in as giving Halo 3 back. to buy CoD4. and i get a discount for it. for example if i take halo 3 back to them, they will take it for lets say $30. that means i have to pay another $30 to get Cod4, instead of the regular $60 price.



I would not sell it i mean after all you never know you might get bored of CO4 and want some Halo action again.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 3, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> Sorry, but I don't have the time required to read all thirty of the pages here. However, I have a question.
> 
> I don't really have any gamer friends with which I might do a Halo 3 multiplayer. I might try one of those Xbox 360 Live things to do an internet game, but I'm not sure if I want to pay the yearly fee for access. I've not bought a 360 yet, but at this point I'd mostly be buying it for Halo 3.
> 
> ...



Well I think the campaign is mediocre....multiplayer is where its at.


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 3, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> His score was avg.
> 
> So whats avg to you.
> 
> ...




 Lets just ignore posting review topics and videos about reviews on this thread.. 



Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Well I think the campaign is mediocre....multiplayer is where its at.



Yeah campaign was pretty lame.. never played a fps with a good story anyways.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 3, 2007)

COD4 will undoubtedly be very popular, but will it hurt Halo 3, or even come close to it in sales? 

Simply put, No.

I'll definitely be picking up and playing COD4, but as awesome as its looking like it will be, its no "Halo Killer".


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 3, 2007)

2Shea said:


> COD4 will undoubtedly be very popular, but will it hurt Halo 3, or even come close to it in sales?
> 
> Simply put, No.
> 
> I'll definitely be picking up and playing COD4, but as awesome as its looking like it will be, its no "Halo Killer".



Gears of War 2 is the only thing that can hurt Halo 3.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 4, 2007)

^sad as it sounds....thats still a no


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Kill Frezny!!!!!!!  4-D-WIN!!!*

I was thinking about all the "clubs" that are hosted on this site and started to wonder, "Is there a Halo 3 KILL FRENZY club on NF?"

Kill Frenzy: When one player gets ten kills, in a row, in a Halo multiplayer match, without suffering a death. (the only kill frenzies worth mentioning are the ones earned in RANKED matchmaking games)


Also, there should be a thread where one could post clips of Halo 3 KILLTACULARS/OVERKILLS(four in a row, no more than four seconds between).  Perhaps, in the Kill Frenzy club's thread.....?


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 4, 2007)

Negative-Ion said:


> you will not like it if you are not a fan. Halo 3 is the last of the trilogy so you will  kinda missing the point. Besides that, i can say for myself that i just got xbox 360 and its kinda hard using the controller since im new. basically you have to use each and every finger on both your hands to play halo 3 lol or any shooter games in xbox 360 i think.  thats how the defaults are set anyway. you have to use both the joy sticks thingies and all the other buttons.



I'd like to consider myself a fan. We don't have Halo, but we've got Halo 2. I finished it in less than a day and a half on vacation. =/

The multiplayer were great, but my brothers and sister got bored of playing with me after a while. -_-

That's kind of what I want to have, though. I want to need a while to get the hang of the controller, so that I can, after I've done so, think that I've learned to do something with a gaming system that not every can do. That'd be cool, because, as of yet, I've got nothing like that. =/



			
				Darkness_Surrounding said:
			
		

> Well I think the campaign is mediocre....multiplayer is where its at.



Crap. -_- Oh well. I can't even sort of play with my sister's old gamer friends, because they all went to college this year.  Oh well. Apparently, some of my other friends _have_ an Xbox 360, so I might be able to play with them sometime. After I get to be relatively good at multiplayers, of course.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 5, 2007)

This image goes to the next person who wants to talk shit *BEFORE* the battle begins....


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 5, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> This image goes to the next person who wants to talk shit *BEFORE* the battle begins....



-humps Gir-


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 5, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> This image goes to the next person who wants to talk shit *BEFORE* the battle begins....



*spank* those noobs Gir pwn them up hard.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 5, 2007)

those douchebags got "_Gir Daddied_"


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 5, 2007)

nice work


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 5, 2007)

The official word everyone was waiting for.



			
				Bungie becomes independently owned but will still work with MS for any future "Halo" installments said:
			
		

> Press Release:
> 
> For Release 8 a.m. PDT
> 
> ...



If your too lazy to read it. The news should not come out as "bad news" despite some weird things I have been hearing from Sony and Nintendo fanboys around the net.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 5, 2007)

It just means they have more creative freedom when it comes to developing games right?

Of course, Chadwardenites and Nintendrones will see this as a "YAY DEY WILL MIGHT LIKE MAKE GAMEZ 4 US", but thats to be expected.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes independent Bungie is great news.

My screenshot of the day (not taken by me some random guy on bnet)

o lewl theres a screenshot thread for these things



Goofy Titan said:


> It just means they have more creative freedom when it comes to developing games right?
> 
> Of course, Chadwardenites and Nintendrones will see this as a "YAY DEY WILL MIGHT LIKE MAKE GAMEZ 4 US", but thats to be expected.


but halo is teh gay they dont need bungie


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 5, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> It just means they have more creative freedom when it comes to developing games right?
> 
> Of course, Chadwardenites and Nintendrones will see this as a "YAY DEY WILL MIGHT LIKE MAKE GAMEZ 4 US", but thats to be expected.



it means they dont have to make only halo games now they can create there own games.

They were getting tired of halo this and halo that. So msoft instead of losing the whole company by them leaving to start there own gave them majority of shares back.

Really wont effect sony or wii much unless bungie decideds to make a game for them.

This also gives bungie more money.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorta like Kojima getting a team to do games he wants to make, and not just a department to do like what happened for a while with Metal Gear?

It give more creative freedom, but the lead franchise of his is still done by the same people within that newer breath of freedom.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 5, 2007)

zomg make Mac games plz bungie


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 5, 2007)

i wish i had xbox 360


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 5, 2007)

So Bungie went from first party to second party...big deal.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 5, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> So Bungie went from first party to second party...big deal.



at least they left on good terms with microsoft so thats good in the long run!!


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 5, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> zomg make Mac games *AGAIN*   plz bungie



Fixed. As any true Halo fan should know, Halo was intended for release on the Mac at first


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 5, 2007)

I am now a captain on multiplayer....but just from my name, you should know that already =P


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 5, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Fixed. As any true Halo fan should know, Halo was intended for release on the Mac at first


What is with all of the people suddenly questioning and/or underestimating my knowledge of all things Halo now that the game is out?

*Trust me I know.*  I just have a Mac now and it needs some lovin'.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm only at 19 exp. >.>


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 5, 2007)

Anyone have any problems such as unlocking a piece of armor like the Security shoulders and then having them for a limited time only to have them disappear on you?  My bro unlocked them and I see screenshots of him with them but now they are no longer in his armor selection screen.  I have heard some reports of this problem in other places on the internets just curious if anyone here had it.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 5, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Anyone have any problems such as unlocking a piece of armor like the Security shoulders and then having them for a limited time only to have them disappear on you?  My bro unlocked them and I see screenshots of him with them but now they are no longer in his armor selection screen.  I have heard some reports of this problem in other places on the internets just curious if anyone here had it.



its a bug....that specific armor sometime unlocks...bungie is apparently working on it...you do know that you have to have at least 700 GP in order for it to unlock?? i went through my armor today and i realized that it unlocked for me


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 5, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> its a bug....that specific armor sometime unlocks...bungie is apparently working on it...you do know that you have to have at least 700 GP in order for it to unlock?? i went through my armor today and i realized that it unlocked for me


Here we go again someone is questioning my knowledge.

Of course I know


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 6, 2007)

Man, Halo 3 has a lot of bugs. >.O


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 6, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Man, Halo 3 has a lot of bugs. >.O


Compared to the online system/support of WHAT OTHER console game, do you think Halo 3 has a lot of bugs?

Your statement is overly judgmental, and uninformed.

Halo 2 and Halo 3 have both played host to the best online-gaming system in the history of console gaming and, possibly, gaming in general.


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 6, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Man, Halo 3 has a lot of bugs. >.O



Alot of bug? Well my gaming experience with Halo 3 no bugs yet.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 6, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Man, Halo 3 has a lot of bugs. >.O



Bungie is currently working on fixing those bugs


----------



## Mugiwara (Oct 7, 2007)

Just finished the game today...


*Spoiler*: _MAJOR ENDING SPOILERS_ 



 So Chief and Cortana really died? wtf? How come Orbitor lived and chief died? They were in the same ship!


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 7, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> Just finished the game today...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _MAJOR ENDING SPOILERS_
> ...



Watch YouTube for the Legendary ending.  It answers your questions.  Or just beat the game on Legendary yourself n_n


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 7, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> Bungie is currently working on fixing those bugs



That I know, which is also a good thing. But I had two/three matches last night that just restarted in the middle. And also a constant inability to get a match started.


----------



## Mugiwara (Oct 7, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Watch YouTube for the Legendary ending.  It answers your questions.  Or just beat the game on Legendary yourself n_n



I did. I hesitated when I was about to skip the credits... But no worries... Youtube exists for a reason, lol!  

You don't need to beat it on legendary to get that ending... You just need to beat it on legendary ot get the FULL version of that ending. And I can't beat it on legendary because I don't  have a 360. Played through it at my brothers place in co-op mode  What would Halo be without Co-op...  

 ... AWESOME! I know, but it's even MORE awesome with co-op!


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 7, 2007)

ic well yea youtube ftw


----------



## Mugiwara (Oct 7, 2007)

^ indeed.

Do you think Halo 3 will be released to the PC sometime in the future?


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 7, 2007)

halo 3 for PC wont be for a long time


as for updates the Bungie is working on, Shotty Snipers isnt suppossed to appear as much as it is..


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 7, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> halo 3 for PC wont be for a long time
> 
> 
> as for updates the Bungie is working on, Shotty Snipers isnt suppossed to appear as much as it is..


If there aren't any new gametypes, weapons, vehicles or maps in the "Update"; then I don't think the "Update" is worth mentioning...

However, it would be interesting to see what happens once shotty snipers is reduced to the same rotation rate as team rockets


----------



## ElfenPie (Oct 8, 2007)

Best Suicide Ever


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2007)

Fucktards. 

Makin' me wait.

>.>


----------



## nydo (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm soooo close to completing all the damn achievements.  So far the toughest ones to get are two for one laser kill and 5 sticks in a game.  It'd be a lot easier if it wasn't restricted to Lone Wolf.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 8, 2007)

OH NOES said:
			
		

> BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH



Right

Is anyone else having an issue with the limits with editing maps on Forge? Like only 4 of an item sometimes? They should have made a fullblown Map Editor aside from the Forge IMO


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 8, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Right
> 
> Is anyone else having an issue with the limits with editing maps on Forge? Like only 4 of an item sometimes? They should have made a fullblown Map Editor aside from the Forge IMO



I like the limits, to me it seems to make the map balanced so you cant overfill it especially with the "money" too


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Oct 8, 2007)

hi i havent played halo 3 yet but wot do u guys think is better halo 3 or gears of war???
i have gears n im considering buyin halo but i dnt wnt 2 waste my money


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 8, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> P.S. Why such trivial semantics would be challenged, as part of my original post..... I could only imagine.
> 
> However, if I wanted to be as UPTIGHT as the ones who challenged the linguistics of my post, I would have plenty of ammunition.
> Like when *Potentialflip* says that maps, weapons and vehicles can be paid for via Marketplace points. I could not only say that he is wrong about what is used to pay for such game elements, I could also point out the fact that Marketplace points don't exist. However, that would be very ANAL of me since it's obvious that he is talking about "Microsoft" points, which can be used to buy content from the xboxlive "Marketplace".



Uhm don't say stuff that your trying not to say but end up saying anyways. It makes you look hypocritical. Saying your not going to call me out and not be "ANAL" yet you quoted me and highlighted what your calling me out on. Jeez if your going to call me out don't sound like your trying not too. I made an error and if I get corrected I don't care that's good for the community that's not being anal. 

If you want to see my post as uptight that's fine. I was simply putting your name out there because your stating all three things (weapons, maps, game types) as updates which might confuse some people since *updates are always free*. But, I believe yes some of these things can be on the updates like Gears of War had with a new game type. Like I said I don't care if I made a mistake. All the better if someone corrects me to not confuse people. But that was all I was trying to do with my post was trying to clear up things for everyone who might get confused by your post. Sure you may know what your talking about but not everyone does.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 8, 2007)

Uzumaki_Nish said:


> hi i havent played halo 3 yet but wot do u guys think is better halo 3 or gears of war???
> i have gears n im considering buyin halo but i dnt wnt 2 waste my money



.....i could hardly make out what you said in that post

why would you think you waste your money...if you look at all the reviews from people who have played the game, most of them are 9-10.......essentially that means its amazing........thus, its amazing in my words too


----------



## Mugiwara (Oct 8, 2007)

^ Seconded

Halo 3 surely is an amazing game! It's ctually a lot more fun than Gears of War, even though it IS a nice game! I think the Halo series has a lot more story than GoW's "epic oh em gee, we are teh american steroid-piles who are gonna kick teh ass off yoo alienz!"

No, really, GoW is fun, but Halo 3 is better and more fun!


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 8, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> ^ Seconded
> 
> Halo 3 surely is an amazing game! It's ctually a lot more fun than Gears of War, even though it IS a nice game! I think the Halo series has a lot more story than GoW's "epic oh em gee, we are teh american steroid-piles who are gonna kick teh ass off yoo alienz!"
> 
> No, really, GoW is fun, but Halo 3 is better and more fun!



halo is better for 2 reasons in my opinion...

1) the story

2) the limited gameplay that Gears has vs the almost infinite gameplay that Halo has.....and i easily compared that to *halo 2*...you could easily change the way a person moved, whether shields are on, what vehicles are there, what weapons, etc......and now i move to halo 3.....all that...*AND MORE*..including Forge which in retrospect made halo 3's gameplay _infinite_


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2007)

Though if Halo has any weakness, it's the fucking Campaign.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 8, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Though if Halo has any weakness, it's the fucking Campaign.


 
Hey, I liked the campaign.

Even if it was short.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2007)

The shortness + facehugger + Zombie mix didn't go down well for me. But up until the Flood appears, it's good shit. Loved the vehicle combat.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 8, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl :rofl 
It seems that I've gotten my point across, even if you fail to realize it.  






Uzumaki_Nish said:


> hi i havent played halo 3 yet but wot do u guys think is better halo 3 or gears of war???
> i have gears n im considering buyin halo but i dnt wnt 2 waste my money


We could spend a month pointing out the shortcomings of Halo 3, without ever naming one twice.
However, the fact of the matter is that Halo 3 has more depth than any other console First-Person-Shooter to this date. Especially in the online/multiplayer areas. 
Gears of War was a very good game, but it doesn't even approach the capabilities of Halo 3, as pretty as it may be.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 8, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> The shortness + facehugger + Zombie mix didn't go down well for me. But up until the Flood appears, it's good shit. Loved the vehicle combat.


 
Nothing beats driving around on an ATV shootin' rockets at a Scarab.

I was positively giggling at that part. 

Though I didn't mind the Flood, I thought the newer forms were more interesting than the previous.


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 8, 2007)

Anyone know all the ranks of Halo 3 Online? Please list them neatly thanks.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 8, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Anyone know all the ranks of Halo 3 Online? Please list them neatly thanks.



bungie.net > log in > halo 3 control panel > Career Stats > Ratings history tab bar


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 8, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> :rofl :rofl
> It seems that I've gotten my point across, even if you fail to realize it.
> 
> 
> ...



I consider Gears and Halo equal and soon Gears will take over Halo since Master Chief has done his job nows its the age of Marcus.  Of course i am gonna be playing both Halo 3 and GoW2 but most likely GoW2 because its just like the new Halo its the perfect shooter.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 8, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> I consider Gears and Halo equal and soon Gears will take over Halo since Master Chief has done his job nows its the age of Marcus.  Of course i am gonna be playing both Halo 3 and GoW2 but most likely GoW2 because its just like the new Halo its the perfect shooter.


I could explain, in depth, what's wrong with considering Gears and Halo equal, but too many people won't understand me. So, instead, I will dumb-it-down make a list.....

*Co-Op*
*Gears* 2-player online
*Halo 3* 4-player online

*Graphics*
*Gears* Wins
*Halos 3* Loses

*Online Match-making*
*Gears* Anonymous optimatch system
*Halo 3* Skill-level based match-making system

*Weapons*
*Gears* Nine weapons (not including grenades)
*Halo 3* TWENTY-ONE weapons, some of which can be dual wielded(not including grenades, detachable gun turrets or vehicles)

*Vehicles*
*Gears* non-existent
*Halo 3* Eleven vehicles, two of which can fly

*Optimatch/Matchmaking Gametypes*
*Gears* Five gametypes
*Halo 3* Dozens of gametypes even more with all the playlist variations

*Map Editor*
*Gears* non-existent
*Halo 3* Forge map editor

*Player Match capacity*
*Gears* 4 vs 4
*Halo 3* 8 vs 8

*Optimatch/Matchmaking hosting*
*Gears* Player that opens the match is host. If they leave the game, game ends.
*Halo 3* Player with best connection is chosen as host. If they leave the game, next best connection is chosen as host.

*Map/Level Design*
*Gears* close-quarters to mid-ranged levels with NO interactive structures or equipment
*Halo 3* close-quarter to wide-OPEN battlefields on which some vehicles can and do take flight. Many interactive structures and equipment.

*Game recording/playback system*
*Gears* non-existent
*Halo 3* the Theater. You can save, playback, cut, take screen shots of or party-view(watch a film with a party of friends) a film of a past game. You can also post your films and screenshots on Halo 3's fileshare where anyone can view them at anytime, just by going to your profile in Halo 3. You can message them to a friend, also.




I could go quite a while longer..... but I think this is enough to help someone to "get the picture".


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 9, 2007)

@ Euro-Shino.

Halo and Gears equal?! Don't know how you came up with that but I'll respect your opinion. I think it will be a while before a franchise will touch Halo. Let alone one that is just starting up and one where it's developer is refusing to state a sequel announcement (see countless threads get locked in Epic Forums).

Anyways I was wondering has anyone really touched forge on here? Like actually try to make a map variant?! Tried it with my friend a while ago. Have to admit it's pretty fun but I must say not the best map editor.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 9, 2007)

I wouldnt even call it a map editor. 

At first i was liek yo a map editor thats sick.

then i used it and was like wow bungie you suck.

then again they prolly couldnt fit a full level editor on the disk.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 9, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> @ Euro-Shino.
> 
> Halo and Gears equal?! Don't know how you came up with that but I'll respect your opinion. I think it will be a while before a franchise will touch Halo. Let alone one that is just starting up and one where it's developer is refusing to state a sequel announcement (see countless threads get locked in Epic Forums).
> 
> Anyways I was wondering has anyone really touched forge on here? Like actually try to make a map variant?! Tried it with my friend a while ago. Have to admit it's pretty fun but I must say not the best map editor.



i made 2 different maps on my 360, a random map of Valhalla and a race track on The Pit...

and countless game varients


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 9, 2007)

This game was like Halo 2 just with upgraded guns lol, epci story mode though, loved the different endings.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 9, 2007)

I think every single FPS should make a damn level editor. 

Hell every game should have Level editors.

I mean some people can do amazing things. All the UMS in rts games the cool maps in other fps.

It should be an unwritten law in video gaming.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 9, 2007)

DA Dave said:


> This game was like Halo 2 just with upgraded guns lol, epci story mode though, loved the different endings.



umm....it was al the same ending...
just if you beat it on legendary, you get an extra 10 seconds


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 9, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> i made 2 different maps on my 360, a random map of Valhalla and a race track on The Pit...
> 
> and countless game varients



How you make the race track i was planning on making one.  I only wish we had no limits nor money to spend... wtf is up with the cash?


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 9, 2007)

DA Dave said:


> This game was like Halo 2 just with upgraded guns lol, epci story mode though, loved the different endings.



You should go to the Bungie forums. People will so laugh at you due to how different these two games are besides the modified weapons.

Anyways if you check Bungies site. They have posted up some fixes. Still not what I'm looking for but it might help stop a lot of the whinning and complaining I have heard online.



> * Big Team Battle matches are now 16-player affairs. (yay!)
> * In the Team Slayer playlist, the appearance of Shotty Snipers has been greatly reduced. (Hardly care but at least many won't complain anymore)
> * Now, when players veto Shotty Snipers, the game that results from the veto will not be Shotty Snipers. (same as above)
> * In one-sided VIP matches, the attacking team will now see a waypoint for the VIP they are hunting. (barely played one-sided VIP)
> * In Lone Wolves, Slayer gametypes will appear more frequently. (YAY!)


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 9, 2007)

Well i played Halo 2 one time at a friends house and i hated Halo so much and tought it was overrated but Halo 3 i am liking for some reason and when i own all my friends they are like "wtf u sucked at Halo 2!" So i am guessing theres a difference


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 9, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> How you make the race track i was planning on making one.  I only wish we had no limits nor money to spend... wtf is up with the cash?



cash is just part of the limits...
if you go to bnet and search my halo 3 profile and go to my file share, I put my race map variant onto my fileshare...the original location is on The Pit


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 9, 2007)

Races? 

Seen my new get-up yet, Gir? :3


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 9, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Races?
> 
> Seen my new get-up yet, Gir? :3



your armor variants?? ill be honest, i dont like it much, or just the colors and i have always hated that helmet lol...

*dont hate me* >.<


----------



## Darklyre (Oct 9, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> I think every single FPS should make a damn level editor.
> 
> Hell every game should have Level editors.
> 
> ...



RTS games are easy, since all you have to do is drop down terrain. FPS is not, since you have to account for vertical movement.

Ever seen the Half-Life 2 SDK? That thing is freakin' nasty.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 9, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> your armor variants?? ill be honest, i dont like it much, or just the colors and i have always hated that helmet lol...
> 
> *dont hate me* >.<



I HATES YOU 

How can you not like the helmet? I mean, I used to roll Hayabusa, but was tired of seeing that everywhere. >.>

And I agree on the colours, the ones available aren't very good, to be honest. =/ I'd love more variation.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 9, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> I HATES YOU
> 
> How can you not like the helmet? I mean, I used to roll Hayabusa, but was tired of seeing that everywhere. >.>
> 
> And I agree on the colours, the ones available aren't very good, to be honest. =/ I'd love more variation.



oh god i know what you mean about the helmet....i got the hyabusa within the first few hours of the secret being out on the internet and so then for a few hours later i bragged about it...now the hyabusa helmet is VERY overused....now i see the flaming hyabusa helmet and i want that more 

i just stuck with red/black....i got the security shoulder to open up for me and i wanted them then realized that it wasnt really worth it thus i have the scout shoulder


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 9, 2007)

Woot, finally:


> Halo 3: Matchmaking Playlist Update 1
> Posted by lukems at 10/9/2007 11:07 AM PDT
> Halo 3's Matchmaking Playlists, just like Halo 2's, are dynamic and ever-changing entities. Even now in the perilous Bungie towers, we're looking at new hoppers, gametypes and modes to test for future iterations and changes of these playlists. Multiplayer Lead Tyson Green and test wunderkind David Gasca sent the following list of changes to us -- and these changes are live now:
> 
> ...


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 9, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Woot, finally:



Thats great but it would be cool if Big Team Slayer was also ranked.


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 10, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Woot, finally:



It was already brought up a while back good reminding them though just in case they forgot about the slight improvements.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 10, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> It was already brought up a while back good reminding them though just in case they forgot about the slight improvements.



actually this list was created this morning....i didnt know and i have read a majority of this thread


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 10, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> oh god i know what you mean about the helmet....i got the hyabusa within the first few hours of the secret being out on the internet and so then for a few hours later i bragged about it...now the hyabusa helmet is VERY overused....now i see the flaming hyabusa helmet and i want that more


Flaming Hayabusa? 


Captain Gir said:


> i just stuck with red/black....i got the security shoulder to open up for me and i wanted them then realized that it wasnt really worth it thus i have the scout shoulder


But there is no black. >.O There's only 'steel'. Fuck that. I want ACTUAL DECENT COLOURS, not those half-arsed ones available. Or maybe it's just my monitor.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 10, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Flaming Hayabusa?
> 
> But there is no black. >.O There's only 'steel'. Fuck that. I want ACTUAL DECENT COLOURS, not those half-arsed ones available. Or maybe it's just my monitor.



*ONLY* available to Bungie Team members


----------



## General Mustang (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm really getting annoying with the online in this....I have lost like 5 strait matches, and like 10 out of 12...Theres always 2 people(Usually me and my friend when we play) that get the most kills, then the other 2(Were talking about Team Slayer btw) get such a little amount we lose. Its really getting annoying


----------



## Corruption (Oct 10, 2007)

It's getting frustrating to get my skill up. My team lost a match of team slayer by 4 and I had the most kills on my team and my skill went down. Then, I played two more matches after that which we won both, me getting 21 kills one game and 11 the other, but my skill still didn't go back up.


----------



## Tash (Oct 10, 2007)

Did you play on Ranked?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 10, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> *ONLY* available to Bungie Team members



...son of a bitch!

Let's stick-kill them all!


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 10, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> ...son of a bitch!
> 
> Let's stick-kill them all!



oh and dont forget the recon armor!!
bungie team player and a select few community people have it


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 10, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> oh and dont forget the recon armor!!
> bungie team player and a select few community people have it



Thats so lame... Bungie pissing me off...  they should just make all armors available.. i have a life and do not got time to go do little bonus treats in every game i buy so im just moving on to Orange Box.

Also i don't think its the helmet itself that has flames its more of a add on .

He uses different helmets with flames i think this could be a start of a whole new armor customization.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 10, 2007)

I think it's just something Bungie'll release in the future. You know, tease us, make us want it bad, and then have some requirements before getting it.


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 10, 2007)

Theres so many good games coming out they better release to keep up cause Halo 3 is already kinda getting boring probably from getting paired up with losers to much in ranked. But when i get a good team and the score ends up being like 48 - 50 and i lose or win its alright we played good but lately i have been getting Snowbound + Noob teams = Halo 3 makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 10, 2007)

Evil ShadowX said:


> I'm really getting annoying with the online in this....I have lost like 5 strait matches, and like 10 out of 12...Theres always 2 people(Usually me and my friend when we play) that get the most kills, then the other 2(Were talking about Team Slayer btw) get such a little amount we lose. Its really getting annoying



Here's a tip quit complaining about what you most likely already know. If your going to play Team Slayer and it's only you and a friend. Don't be surprised as to pairing up with the leecher's. My suggestion is simply go play doubles since I think especially if you and a friend are together chances are you won't be irritated by the result. 



			
				Darkness_Surrounding said:
			
		

> It's getting frustrating to get my skill up. My team lost a match of team slayer by 4 and I had the most kills on my team and my skill went down. Then, I played two more matches after that which we won both, me getting 21 kills one game and 11 the other, but my skill still didn't go back up.



No one still have no clue what the details are to gaining and losing skill points. Chances are most kills and such are not taken much into account when it comes to Team Slayer. Did you lose to people who are lower than your skill number before it went down? 

The best way to gain skill level is through lone wolf or doubles from what I've seen.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 10, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Thats so lame... Bungie pissing me off...  they should just make all armors available.. i have a life and do not got time to go do little bonus treats in every game i buy so im just moving on to Orange Box.
> 
> Also i don't think its the helmet itself that has flames its more of a add on .
> 
> He uses different helmets with flames i think this could be a start of a whole new armor customization.



you know Billy77 is with bungie or in close terms right??


----------



## Pestilent Sleep (Oct 11, 2007)

Halo 3...I already got sick of it. The only matches I enjoy playing are the ones where it's me and a large group of friends. But even then, it's a bit of a stretch. I don't suck at the game, as I usually have more kills than deaths, but it's just lost it's luster.

Hopefully I can get into Team Fortress 2. I don't feel like waiting for CoD4 to play online, ha.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 11, 2007)

Ha ha I haven't played in 3 days.It might continue seeing as I'm thinking of picking up _Eternal Sonata_ tomorrow.

Though I would play if people can get a good sized party.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2007)

I like Halo 3 still, when I don't have to play freaking Shotty Snipers...


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 11, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I like Halo 3 still, when I don't have to play freaking Shotty Snipers...



that gametype has been greatly reduced on matchmaking


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> that gametype has been greatly reduced on matchmaking



Yeah I would sit there on the mic and be like "Oh well what do you know, its Shotty Snipers on the Narrows, what a surprise!"


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 11, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah I would sit there on the mic and be like "Oh well what do you know, its Shotty Snipers on the Narrows, what a surprise!"


The funniest part, was watching all the other players veto shotty snipers...... just to get another game of shotty snipers. I would end up laughing half the game, when that happened.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 11, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Thats so lame... Bungie pissing me off...  they should just make all armors available.. i have a life and do not got time to go do little bonus treats in every game i buy so im just moving on to Orange Box.
> 
> Also i don't think its the helmet itself that has flames its more of a add on .
> 
> He uses different helmets with flames i think this could be a start of a whole new armor customization.


Seriously QQ more euroshino.  The armor permutations do nothing to alter the gameplay.  It's purely aesthetic, so you aren't required in any way to waste your oh so valuable life on getting them.  Bungie made the game.  Perhaps they should get a little something here and there for accomplishing such a feat hmm?

Play Orange Box.  It's going to own, but I guarantee it doesn't have the depth or variety of Halo 3 when it comes to competitive or noncompetitive online play.


----------



## Ulfgar (Oct 11, 2007)

There's no Halo FC. . And I don't have the time to make one.


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 11, 2007)

Buying Orange Box tomorrow.  Also to the people saying Halo 3 online is boring already well i am betting that the people who are bored play game every day. Because i only have time for games Fri-Sunday thats if im not hanging out with friends. So lately i have been missing my Halo 3 sword sprees and my friend flaming people while i slice them up on ranked doubles.  The good thing for me is i only played 1 level of Half Life and i loved it but i did not have a good PC back then but when i got a good one i heard about Orange Box and saved the story for 360 so Half Life is really a new game to me cant wait.  

Does anyone know who exactly Billy77Bones is like a programmer or something? Anyone know his specific connection with Bungie?


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 11, 2007)

tf2 you will love it.
Say good bye to playing halo.
I warn you if you ever wanna play halo 3 dont play team fortress 2.


----------



## Pestilent Sleep (Oct 11, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Buying Orange Box tomorrow.  Also to the people saying Halo 3 online is boring already well i am betting that the people who are bored play game every day.



True, lots of those people played it every day. But...I've done that with games before, and they didn't get old. Not that Halo 3 is bad, it's pretty good and far better than Halo 2. But I'm just tired of it already.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 11, 2007)

Ug... I need to play this weekend
Orange Box came out and I had the need to beat every game in it
So far:
Half life 2-1
Half life 2-2
And working on portal


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 11, 2007)

I seen the menu for Orange Box that menu looks so cool i could stare at it for 10 minutes.  But i kinda agree with a few things on Halo 3 it is kinda getting rather old... i only play on weekends like i said and its still fun when playing with friends but just over all playing online alone not really worth my time when i can go outside and live.  Its just not the excitement of the game play for me like in Gears of War it never gets old being like last alive and being able to hide behind walls and stuff. I think Halo 3 could of used some more tactical combat just a slight pinch but hey i guess thats what makes Halo what it is.


----------



## nydo (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm so frustrated with this game right now.  I'm one achievement short of completing all 49.  I need the overkill (kill four people in four seconds).

No, I haven't recieved any help for any of the achievements.

I get so put down when I join the Lone Wolf lobby and only see 4 players, including myself, just because I know that I won't be able to get my last achievement.  

Stupid game :d


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 12, 2007)

its not really that you can get help for them all......its just getting them with shear luck mostly....unless you end up in a lone wolf game where EVERYBODY wants to just achievement hunting..


----------



## nydo (Oct 12, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> its not really that you can get help for them all......its just getting them with shear luck mostly....unless you end up in a lone wolf game where EVERYBODY wants to just achievement hunting..



Yeah, I was hoping I'd have as much luck as my friend, who was able to get all his achievements in about three or four lone wolf games.  Everyone in his rooms wanted to complete their achivevements.  

Me on the other hand, I've spent three days trying to get this last one.  Two days to get the others. 

How I got the two kills with one shot of the Spartan laser was the best though, but that's a story for another day :d


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 12, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> tf2 you will love it.
> Say good bye to playing halo.
> I warn you if you ever wanna play halo 3 dont play team fortress 2.


lol overhype more please.  your acting like a halo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) but for tf2.

they are two completely different games.  the smart gamer wouldn't choose just to play one, but instead play them both because they both deserve it.


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 12, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> lol overhype more please.  your acting like a halo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) but for tf2.
> 
> they are two completely different games.  the smart gamer wouldn't choose just to play one, but instead play them both because they both deserve it.



A real smart gamer would choose to play the game that has tournaments.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 13, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Stumpy said:
> 
> 
> > lol overhype more please.  your acting like a halo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) but for tf2.
> ...


Are you saying that YOU only play one of the two, or are you saying that YOU are NOT "a real smart gamer"????


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 13, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Are you saying that YOU only play one of the two, or are you saying that YOU are NOT "a real smart gamer"????



lol i dont know this whole topic about smart gamers got brought up.


----------



## Blue (Oct 13, 2007)

Ever notice all the really good players have a bedtime?

Play after 10 if you want to win.


----------



## Nexas (Oct 13, 2007)

Blue said:


> Ever notice all the really good players have a bedtime?
> 
> Play after 10 if you want to win.



Thats cause all the good players are 12.


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 13, 2007)

Blue said:


> Ever notice all the really good players have a bedtime?
> 
> Play after 10 if you want to win.



I never thought of that for some reason im gonna go own everyone now.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 13, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> lol overhype more please.  your acting like a halo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) but for tf2.
> 
> they are two completely different games.  the smart gamer wouldn't choose just to play one, but instead play them both because they both deserve it.



I aint over hyping. But the game is extremly fun. The characters have personality. How many shooters can you say that about. 

Its an amazing fun game. and diffrent class diffrent type of game play.

Why play both when u can play tf2. common.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 13, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> I aint over hyping. But the game is extremly fun. The characters have personality. How many shooters can you say that about.
> 
> Its an amazing fun game. and diffrent class diffrent type of game play.
> 
> Why play both when u can play tf2. common.


I'm sure I could quote you on multiple occasions saying it's the best FPS ever.  I'm not going to though.  It's a competitive online game.  The only personality in the characters is the 12 year screaming at you as far as I'm concerned.

Really...? Your going to say you would rather only play one great game instead of two great games?  Okay.  Good luck with that.


----------



## Blue (Oct 13, 2007)

Nexas said:


> Thats cause all the good players are 12.



I know, lol. I hear all this super shrill "omg u ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)! that's go ghey!" and all of a sudden it stops around the time moms tuck kids in for a bright shiny day at school the next morning.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 13, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> I'm sure I could quote you on multiple occasions saying it's the best FPS ever.  I'm not going to though.  It's a competitive online game.  The only personality in the characters is the 12 year screaming at you as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Really...? Your going to say you would rather only play one great game instead of two great games?  Okay.  Good luck with that.



I have said it is the best fps ever. Thats not over hyping it. Thats stating my opinion.

If you think my opinion is something big enough that what i say hype things that that is all for ya.

Have you played the game. The characters have alot of personality. There taunts there facial expressions. The characters are amazing. Also 12 year olds dont scream at you in this game this isnt counter strike. Youd be suprised at the kind of people that play this game. Sure youll get one idiot being stupid but most are pretty mature.

have you seen the Meet the this meet the that. THe characters have alot of personality. 

And i hope by competitve you dont mean like tournament based. Because really the game being a competative league would prolly not work.

And Play 2 great games? But what if i dont think halo 3 is a great game? 

If i had a choice between play halo 3 with friends or play TF2 with friends i would always take tf2. Since if at any time im bored with the class i am i can switch and play a whole new one.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 13, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Why play both when u can play tf2. common.



. . . That's like saying why eat apples and oranges when you can eat apples. . .


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 13, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> . . . That's like saying why eat apples and oranges when you can eat apples. . .



Not really. 

If you like apples more then oranges and sumone offers you an apple and an orange. Why bother taking the orange if you like an apple more.

NO offense, but halo's multiplayer is not that spectacular. I would much perfer playing halo 1's multiplayer to either of the sequels.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 13, 2007)

Blue said:


> Ever notice all the really good players have a bedtime?
> 
> Play after 10 if you want to win.


Actually, it's quite the opposite.
The more people that are online, playing games, the higher your chances are of raping some unskilled enemies.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 13, 2007)

_I agree with The X Box 360, most of those i play against end up losing badly regardless of time of day. It just comes down to whether or not you personally suck, i for one do not._


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 13, 2007)

Joe Gear said:


> _I agree with The X Box 360, most of those i play against end up losing badly regardless of time of day.* It just comes down to whether or not you personally suck, i for one do not.*_


You seem pretty insecure about your ability to play, having to confirm that you don't suck when no one asked you too.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 13, 2007)

Been playing more Halo3 and damn it still pisses me off that all the Elite's armor is a pain in the warp drive


----------



## Nicholas_wicked (Oct 13, 2007)

Halo 3 seems to be very interesting.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 13, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> You seem pretty insecure about your ability to play, having to confirm that you don't suck when no one asked you too.


No need to post any thinly veiled insults about someone's Halo skills. Especially, when the matter can be solved by posting your gamertag and/or issuing a challenge.

I'm not trying to get personal. I just find it childish to insult another forum member's gaming skills without issuing a challenge.....  




Also, I love the new Theater feature in Halo 3. I keep, at least, two films of me raping unlucky enemies, posted up on my fileshare. Plus, I can't get enough of watching some of the vids that a lot of my friends message to me.

There was this one game that some members of my clan played against some old BF2 rivals, that I missed. I laughed more, watching that film, than I did when I first saw Kings of Comedy. Mostly, because those losers talk a lot of crap, every time a new game comes out, but we still rape them. However, with Halo 3, IT'S ALL ON FILM. LMAO!


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 14, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> No need to post any thinly veiled insults about someone's Halo skills. Especially, when the matter can be solved by posting your gamertag and/or issuing a challenge.


I was just making fun of him being so defensive, when no one asked about his "skills." Never did I say he was bad, just that he was insecure.

As for my "halo skills," I'll proudly say that I suck. After putting my copy of Halo 2 in my xbox for the first time in 2 years(don't have a 360), I was dying on normal. 

When I do get a 360, I will have no objections to backing up my claim.


----------



## Akuma (Oct 14, 2007)

I just beat it on legendary today, i have 122 exp points atm.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 14, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> I was just making fun of him being so defensive, when no one asked about his "skills." Never did I say he was bad, just that he was insecure.
> 
> As for my "halo skills," I'll proudly say that I suck. After putting my copy of Halo 2 in my xbox for the first time in 2 years(don't have a 360), I was dying on normal.
> 
> When I do get a 360, I will have no objections to backing up my claim.


Ah well, nevermind then.


----------



## Juice (Oct 14, 2007)

yes!!!!!!! my xbox is back from microsoft!!! the pease of crap broke like 2 days after I got halo 3...


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 14, 2007)

*Halo 3 Worst day ever*

Today was a very funny day i should of filmed the stuff that had happened. 

First Match - *Equips* Rocket Launcher heads towards enemy he jumps and vanishes and beats me down. 

Second Match - A guy on Lone Wolves got like all kills each round even when i was about to kill some other guy besides him he would come out of no where and kill all of us he was getting like triple kills and all that crazy stuff. 

Third Match - In a sniper match on Team Tactical a guy sits in cave across map but his character model looks weird its like blackish and colors were screwed up so i shoot him 8 times in head after that he turns around and shoots me in head with 1 bullet. 

Fourth Match - A guy picks up sword as he first stands there while i shoot him for like ever then he turns around and starts running at me while i am still shooting at him and he is not dead somehow.  Then i take down his shield he jumps and slices me to death after that he kills like 6 other people in a row with sword and manages to keep it almost the whole match. 

So yeah.. i managed to keep my cool just quietly turned off my 360 and put Halo 3 in its case.  Anyone else have some shitty days before? Because most of the time i am average good pro player i must admit i do own alot but for me its either i get all the kills or i get none there is no medium i did alights or anything its either you did pro or you did horrible.


----------



## Juice (Oct 14, 2007)

dude sounds like a hacked it and moded it, if you know what I mean by moding it...


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 14, 2007)

Almost forgot one last match to tell you guys about. It was Lone Wolves and i had like 23 kills and the other 2nd place guy had like 10 and he caught up to 25... how? I am guessing his brother/friend/sister maybe switched to play or something or god gave him magic powers within 1 minute left of game.


----------



## Akuma (Oct 14, 2007)

narutos shadow clone said:


> dude sounds like a hacked it and moded it, if you know what I mean by moding it...



you cant mod halo 3, why do you think they put forge in?


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 14, 2007)

narutos shadow clone said:


> dude sounds like a hacked it and moded it, if you know what I mean by moding it...



Maybe it was just a accidental glitch or something.


----------



## Juice (Oct 14, 2007)

true, but I was just sying because you can hack the online version of halo 1, but idk I'm going to bed enyways bye...


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 14, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Not really.
> 
> If you like apples more then oranges and sumone offers you an apple and an orange. Why bother taking the orange if you like an apple more.
> 
> NO offense, but halo's multiplayer is not that spectacular. I would much perfer playing halo 1's multiplayer to either of the sequels.



You obviously didn't get the point I was trying to make . . .


Both games have good multiplayer, and you can't really compare them.


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 14, 2007)

Its funny when i own people they will do the most insane things mail my gamer tag saying "Euro Trash" o haha funny... or "Euro Noob" what is the deal with these ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) mailing me is not gonna help anyone get better except for me cause it makes me laugh.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 14, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> You obviously didn't get the point I was trying to make . . .
> 
> 
> Both games have good multiplayer, and you can't really compare them.



I got the point. But After playing one no reason to go back to the other.

I played Unreal its pretty hectic its fun but not super fun.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Oct 14, 2007)

This is a good thread, I can't believe I couldn't find it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Juice (Oct 14, 2007)

you could not? I think I've been on here since like page 3 started, but I stoped till yesterday...


----------



## Lord Bishop (Oct 14, 2007)

narutos shadow clone said:


> you could not? I think I've been on here since like page 3 started, but I stoped till yesterday...



Yeah, I got blocked for creating a last minute duplicate thread for this game, because i couldn't find a Halo 3 thread at the time.


----------



## Juice (Oct 14, 2007)

owe, well I do that alot, they give you every thread with thows key words, like, halo thread, every thing with halo, and thread in it come up, which is pretty stupid, so I understand...


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 14, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Ah well, nevermind then.


No, you can't call off the match now. What are you afraid?!


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

Sketcher said:


> Yeah, I got blocked for creating a last minute duplicate thread for this game, because i couldn't find a Halo 3 thread at the time.



That was yesterday. It's been on the front-page continuously.


----------



## Juice (Oct 14, 2007)

rofl it is, funny...


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 14, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> The_X_box_360 said:
> 
> 
> > Vonocourt said:
> ...


WTF?!?!?! did I miss a challenge?

Hey, if you gonna' challenge me, you need to provide your gamertag and a time-frame for the match. Otherwise, I dismiss it as hollow shit-talk.

When I said nevermind, that's exactly what I meant..... nevermind my earlier post, since you were just joking with your forum buddy.

Also, the closest you came to making a challenge, in your post, is when you said that you have no objections to backing up your claim when you get a 360.
Problem is, the only claim that you've made is..... that you are proud to say that you suck.... 

so................  ??? 

If that was a challenge, it's one of the funniest ones I've ever received.


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 14, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> WTF?!?!?! did I miss a challenge?
> 
> Hey, if you gonna' challenge me, you need to provide your gamertag and a time-frame for the match. Otherwise, I dismiss it as hollow shit-talk.
> 
> When I said nevermind, that's exactly what I meant..... nevermind my earlier post, since you were just joking with your forum buddy.



I think i missed alot can you summarize what exactly is going on? Someone challenging someone else?


----------



## Juice (Oct 14, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> I think i missed alot can you summarize what exactly is going on? Someone challenging someone else?



baisicly....


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 14, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> I think i missed alot can you summarize what exactly is going on? Someone challenging someone else?


Nah, I don't think so.

Re-read the post. I edited it, for clarity.


However, rest assured, if it is a challenge, the video will be post here, as well as, made available for all who have both Halo 3 and Xboxlive, through fileshare.






P.S. Yes I know it looks like I'm baiting for a challenge, but I'm really not.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 14, 2007)

narutos shadow clone said:


> baisicly....


Your sig is shitty and large.  Either remove the shitty or remove the large.  Your choice.

Sorry.  It's a pet peeve of mine.

Are there any virally popular Halo 3 custom maps/gametypes floating around yet?  Something along the lines of the way Zombie spread in Halo 2.  Other than Rocket Race I haven't heard of any good custom gametypes.


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 14, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Your sig is shitty and large.  Either remove the shitty or remove the large.  Your choice.



Both yours and the Tifa girls signature need to be removed... the point of a signature is not to post just some random images.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 14, 2007)

Fuck Hammers and Swords...fuck them.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 14, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Both yours and the Tifa girls signature need to be removed... the point of a signature is not to post just some random images.


Mine isn't rule breaking large though.  I know what _too_ big is and mine is not.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 14, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Your sig is shitty and large.  Either remove the shitty or remove the large.  Your choice.
> 
> Sorry.  It's a pet peeve of mine.
> 
> Are there any virally popular Halo 3 custom maps/gametypes floating around yet?  Something along the lines of the way Zombie spread in Halo 2.  Other than Rocket Race I haven't heard of any good custom gametypes.



One of your mesages takes up a whole screen. That should be rule breaking big.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 14, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> One of your mesages takes up a whole screen. That should be rule breaking big.


Then change the resolution of your monitor.

This is clearly not the topic of the thread stop talking about it now.

.... so what's the next big 360 release?


----------



## Juice (Oct 14, 2007)

who was bitching about my sig? you got a problem pm me and I'll talk about it... or get a mod to...


----------



## Juice (Oct 14, 2007)

wait fuck this I'll just stop posting on here, and you can be happy bye bye because there is nothing wrong with my sig...


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 14, 2007)

k go.  I'm sure DS would love to edit your sig for you.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 15, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Then change the resolution of your monitor.
> 
> This is clearly not the topic of the thread stop talking about it now.
> 
> .... so what's the next big 360 release?



i have my monitor in its native widescreen resolution Fact is your image is still fin huge.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 15, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> i have my monitor in its native widescreen resolution Fact is your image is still fin huge.


Your right Design core, the next big 360 game on it's way is Guitar Hero.  I'm glad you contributed this to the conversation.  Comes out on October 28 you say?  Wonderful.


*Spoiler*: _October Release dates according to IGN_ 



 October 16, 2007  	  Avatar: The Last Airbender -- The Burning Earth

October 16, 2007 	Elder Scrolls IV: The Shivering Isles, The

October 16, 2007 	Thrillville: Off the Rails

October 17, 2007 	Speedball 2: Brutal Deluxe

October 23, 2007 	*Ace Combat 6: Fires of Liberation*

October 23, 2007 	*Clive Barker's Jericho*

October 23, 2007 	Conan

October 23, 2007 	Lara Croft Tomb Raider: Anniversary

October 28, 2007 	*Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock*

October 29, 2007 	Cars Mater-National

October 30, 2007 	Bee Movie Game

October 30, 2007 	Chessmaster: Grandmaster Edition

October 30, 2007 	Naruto: Rise of a Ninja

October 30, 2007 	Simpsons Game, The

October 30, 2007 	TimeShift

October 30, 2007 	*Virtua Fighter 5*

October 30, 2007 	Viva Pinata: Party Animals




Oshit lol this isnt even the 360 thread.  Right, Halo 3... Believe... i have no clue of whats going on here.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 15, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Your right Design core, the next big 360 game on it's way is Guitar Hero.  I'm glad you contributed this to the conversation.  Comes out on October 28 you say?  Wonderful.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _October Release dates according to IGN_
> ...



Nice you try to keep it on topic and you totaly didnt know what thread you were in that was awsome.

But still man if my widescreen monitor can see halo well fully and your messages take up as much space kinda big.

They should limit it to like a certain size. but it no matter.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 15, 2007)

Can someone provide a transcript for the Halo 3 ending? I watched it on Youtube but I couldn't understand some parts. Can you also include the secret ending as well?


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 15, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> *BLAH!*



You think if I was joking the first time, you wouldn't take my posts seriously. >_>


----------



## nydo (Oct 15, 2007)

I finally got all the achievements last Friday.  Now I don't look like two thirds of the multiplayer population, wearing hyabuza armor in the dark gray color.  

Instead, I could rock the security armor with the katana chest plate like the other one third


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 15, 2007)

nydo said:


> I finally got all the achievements last Friday.  Now I don't look like two thirds of the multiplayer population, wearing hyabuza armor in the dark gray color.
> 
> Instead, I could rock the security armor with the katana chest plate like the other one third



I bet you feel real proud got alot of free time on your hands? Well anyways congrats on getting all the achievements that don't mean anything in real life? 

Has anyone been meeting very annoying people who ask if you wanna do achievement hunting?


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 15, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> I bet you feel real proud got alot of free time on your hands? Well anyways congrats on getting all the achievements that don't mean anything in real life?
> 
> Has anyone been meeting very annoying people who ask if you wanna do achievement hunting?



i have....but not really annoyed...i just ignore it.........its a small little website called forums.narutofan.com


----------



## nydo (Oct 15, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> I bet you feel real proud got alot of free time on your hands? Well anyways congrats on getting all the achievements that don't mean anything in real life?
> 
> Has anyone been meeting very annoying people who ask if you wanna do achievement hunting?



Ouch.  That really hurt. (/sarcasm) 

Do you feel proud about having spent so much time on these forums?  You seem to have a lot of spare time as well with over 800 posts here since August 2007.  

What I do on my free time is up to me.  No meaning in life?  Entertainment.  

I do not have to justify what I do with my life to the likes of you.  

I don't even understand why you have such aggression towards me, if all I posted was that I completed my achievements.  I guess everyone could act tough behind a computer


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 15, 2007)

nydo said:


> Ouch.  That really hurt. (/sarcasm)
> 
> Do you feel proud about having spent so much time on these forums?  You seem to have a lot of spare time as well with over 800 posts here since August 2007.
> 
> ...



Actually i post here when im doing homework and my working desk happens to be right by my computer so i just take quick peeks at forum every time i finish a class. 

Did you go achievement hunting by asking other people to help you get them or did you earn them?.....


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 15, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> You think if I was joking the first time, you wouldn't take my posts seriously. >_>


To the contrary, Funny-man, I consider all of your posts a joke.


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 15, 2007)

This is becoming crazy like the matches i showed you on the previous pages more of this keeps happening to me.. man it sucks being a high rank now im versing people that are like extreme good.. in Epitath a guy managed to pick up hammer,shotgun, and rocket launcher the whole match and no one else manges to get either one hes like there at the perfect spawn timing. 

This leads to the conclusion that i suck so bad at Halo 3.


----------



## nydo (Oct 15, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Did you go achievement hunting by asking other people to help you get them or did you earn them?.....



I was able to complete them on my own   Usually every game I joined, I tried to accomplish at least one achievement.  Five stickies and sword kills were the easiest.  I think the most difficult ones were two kills with one shot of the Spartan laser and Overkill.

BTW, as you increase levels, you'll see more and more people camping as well.  That is one aspect I kind of hate about this game - that and people who seem to somewhat lag to their advantage.


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 4, 2007)

I think i hold the record for coolest vip kill in halo 3.

I was driving a warthog and i did a power slide on the big middle on sand trap i splattered the vip and his buddy (there were 5 guys there but i only got 2 it woulda been sik if i killed all 5 got a kill tacular a splatter thing and crap) then i fell of the cliff while power sliding then i twirled like 4 times around the air then landed and drove away.

Also we were playing Lone wolf taking turns and with 29000 people playing we could not get a single game for liek 10 mins. 

Also The chopper is a pimp vehicle.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 4, 2007)

Does he die or not?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 4, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Your right Design core, the next big 360 game on it's way is Guitar Hero.  I'm glad you contributed this to the conversation.  Comes out on October 28 you say?  Wonderful.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _October Release dates according to IGN_
> ...



LOL virtua fighter has been out forever...and its just on 360 now? 

And only like three of those games are exclusive, stop trying to show off, and in the wrong thread mind you.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 4, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> LOL virtua fighter has been out forever...and its just on 360 now?
> 
> And only like three of those games are exclusive, stop trying to show off, and in the wrong thread mind you.



Stop Trolling.

Virtua Fighter 5 Online > Inferior Versions


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 4, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Stop Trolling.
> 
> Virtua Fighter 5 Online > Inferior Versions



Not trolling, and besides, I'm stating the truth.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 4, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not trolling, and besides, I'm stating the truth.



You're a troll. You always troll. 9/10 times everything you post is some kind of flamebait and/or flaming.


On Topic: I've been playing too much Lone Wolves lately.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 4, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> You're a troll. You always troll. 9/10 times everything you post is some kind of flamebait and/or flaming.
> 
> 
> On Topic: I've been playing too much Lone Wolves lately.



Dude, you don't even know me and you don't even see my posts 9/10. You're the one flame baiting. I stated a fact earlier and you take it and blow it out of proportion. Don't like me, tough, deal with in a PM or block me...I don't care if you read my posts or not. But stop being a baby about it because you're looking pretty immature right now.


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 4, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Stop Trolling.
> 
> Virtua Fighter 5 Online > Inferior Versions



dude worst game ever. i played the demon wanted to shoot myself after.


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 4, 2007)

...........


so did anybody play the halloween gametypes that bungie had on halloween??


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 4, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dude, you don't even know me and you don't even see my posts 9/10. You're the one flame baiting. I stated a fact earlier and you take it and blow it out of proportion. Don't like me, tough, deal with in a PM or block me...I don't care if you read my posts or not. But stop being a baby about it because you're looking pretty immature right now.



LOL @ You Catching E-Motions. No one cares about maturity on the net.

On Topic: What were the Halloween Variants?


----------



## Pein (Nov 5, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> ...........
> 
> 
> so did anybody play the halloween gametypes that bungie had on halloween??



yeah it was basically infection It sucked though


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 5, 2007)

^just infection and they changed the maps around a little bit...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 5, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> ^just infection and they changed the maps around a little bit...



What's infection like...doesn't matter its too late now.


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 5, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What's infection like...doesn't matter its too late now.



Its still on live. Its zombie but added by bungie since alot of people liked to play that lan.

its like one zombie vs humans no items on map for ammo then a zombie kills a human they become a zombie.


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 5, 2007)

^yeah pretty much and if you become the last human..usually you get a powerup where everybody attacks you.....i played an insane zombie gametype on sandtrap that ill keep forever cause it was fun....


back in halo 2...did anybody ever play _Hide and Seek_?? i never played it and im trying to figure out how that is set up


----------



## General (Nov 7, 2007)

hey to completly Change the subject.... What are peoples visions on best sniper/ long range weapon i build maps and would like to know what people like close and medium too but esspeicly long range


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 7, 2007)

is anybody up for some custom games right now???

im in a mood right now to play some custom games with people and nobody is on....so i want to see if anybody here (hopefully alot) would want to turn on their 360 and play some custom games..


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 16, 2007)

*HOW TO GET HALO 3 VIDEOS ON THE INTERNET*


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 16, 2007)

About a week to go for me to receive my 360 and it's games n_n  Can't fucking wait.


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 16, 2007)

Halo 3 is the best game ever (for live anyways)....


----------



## Chocolate_Chan (Nov 22, 2007)

I love halo 3! 
Does anyone think that the zombies people made in custom games in halo 2 is better than the Infection in Halo 3? That's my opinion at least. 

I used to play Hide and Seek all the time, i never made the game but my friend did. I can ask him how he did it if you want to set it up.


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 22, 2007)

everybody made the game....not just your friend and its not hard to make it


----------



## SaintLuke (Nov 23, 2007)

*HALO 3 HELP PLEASE!!!!!!!!!*

On Halo 3 after you buy a hardrive you can use Motion Replay 
And you can also play the story mode online with other people my qestion is can you use motion replay in story mode with other players like after a level? please answer


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 23, 2007)

Short answer: yes.


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 23, 2007)

...motion replay.....


thats basically what theater mode is


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 23, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> ...motion replay.....
> 
> 
> thats basically what theater mode is



Theatre mode should be in all fps's. Man that be sick if i could see some little pieces of me owning shit up in tf2. Or my sick head shot on the 15 years ago level in cod 4.

let me explain it to you.

I shot it as the wind was going right so my bullet went right but then the wind went right and it curved my bullet into his head so it was a straight line then like went left and right into his head it looked sick.


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 23, 2007)

^lol....I have actually thought about it for Beautiful Katamari when trying to get a 100% collection and its sad that i have even thought about it for Guitar Hero...dont ask me why it popped into my head but it did :can


----------



## x_Zen_x (Nov 25, 2007)

I need to play campaign online with a team of 4... on Legendary.. add me if you're interested

ZeN is PRO


----------



## Shugorei (Dec 3, 2007)

has anyone else been expriencing Network Problems i haven't had a proper full game today its sucks just when ur getting into it cuts you off, my exprience point have dropped after i had just built them up


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 3, 2007)

1) no...

2) it just might be because MS is preparing for the Fall Update


----------



## Shugorei (Dec 4, 2007)

i guess thanks anyway


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 4, 2007)

Who else refuses to buy the new maps at the ridiculous price they have set?


*Spoiler*: __ 



It isn't Bungie's fault of course, but after being milked twice as much as I should have for the Legendary edition I don't think Microsoft deserves it anymore.


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 4, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Who else refuses to buy the new maps at the ridiculous price they have set?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I would like a more varied field of play so I'm not refusing. Plus 800 MS Points is the usual price of DLC.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually the Developer has some say in how much DLC cost. Unless they found a sponsor like Epic did with Gears of War with their first map pack it will cost something. Also it isn't Microsoft's fault you felt jit on the Legendary Edition. It was perfectly laid out of what it is that you are going to get. So unless you haven't been in the know for quite some time. That complaint really is void


----------



## Akatsuki99 (Dec 4, 2007)

Has anyone here managed to get in AA Wraith? I keep trying to do the glitch and can't get in the damn thing!


----------



## Chas3265 (Dec 5, 2007)

I've done it, Send me a friend request and I'll try to help you.


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 11, 2007)

so who got the new maps??

i know that Chas3265 got them and it seems like hes enjoying them


----------



## Chas3265 (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh yeah the new maps are awesome

Also some guy made a Midship remake using Forge in Foundry.


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 11, 2007)

lol........


----------



## Auron (Dec 12, 2007)

Haven't read the thread,  but anyone beat the game solo on legendary?  Working through it now and to say its hard is a major understatement .  Was it designed for co-op? Is it even possible solo?  Well Ima waste my time trying anyway lol.


----------



## Heero (Dec 12, 2007)

Auron said:


> Haven't read the thread,  but anyone beat the game solo on legendary?  Working through it now and to say its hard is a major understatement .  Was it designed for co-op? Is it even possible solo?  Well Ima waste my time trying anyway lol.


i got to the last part and never finished it for some reason


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 12, 2007)

boycott the new maps plz


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 13, 2007)

i completed legendary on co-op, doing the solo now


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm still missing like 4 levels on co-op legendary Q_Q


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 13, 2007)

beat legendary in 7 hours after buying....maps are fun and i already found some amazing maps in Foundry....


----------



## Chas3265 (Dec 13, 2007)

Yep I beat the Legendary solo. Hardest stage was Cortana.


----------



## Auron (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeh I finished Legendary the other day, first 3 levels were the hardest ones imo after that it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 16, 2007)

new maps are fucking epic :WOW


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 16, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> new maps are fucking *expensive *:WOW


Fixed imo.


----------



## Cirus (Dec 23, 2007)

*What is the coolest thing you have ever done on Halo3*

As the title says.   Also my online name in halo was Cirus222.

Mine is that I was able to pull off a:
Perfection on a ghost. 
Perfection with a sword
Perfection with a sniper
Perfection with a Battle Rifle
and Perfection with dual Maulers

and one random cool moment was winning a match with the trition lazer.
Tied game, need one kill to win, team slayer. Go up one the big jumper on construct (if I remember right), come around the corner crouching while charing lazer, and nail 3 of them trough the head because the whole other team was focued on my other 3 team mates on the other side of the map.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 23, 2007)

Getting one of those quad kills(thank god for the Pit and stickies)

No Scoping someone across the map on snowbound.


----------



## Kamina (Dec 23, 2007)

Getting over 50 kills in a single Team battle game.


----------



## Deidara C4 (Dec 23, 2007)

made a shit talker shut up. He made fun of my gamertag  and kept saying I suck while we waited for the map to load, his last words were "that guy sucks". It was Team Slayer Shotty Snipers. So the game starts and I happened to spot him and got a headshot on him haha. Dude only got like 5 kills and kept getting owned.


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 23, 2007)

killed by ghost debre on my first day with the game......vid on file share


----------



## Chas3265 (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah I saw that, that was on your first day? LOL


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 24, 2007)

yupp...i was actually suprised at it for the physics of that actually happening


----------



## Atmosphere (Dec 24, 2007)

got a overkill with SMG's pure ownage >_>


----------



## Tleilaxu (Dec 25, 2007)

*How in the hell?*

Do you beat that mission in Halo 3 where everything is falling apart around you. Its the one after you kill that little floating machine thingy... I have spent over six hours at it and I cannot get anywhere LOL.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Creator (Dec 25, 2007)

Wrong section. 

Answer to your question, i have no clue.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Dec 25, 2007)

I though this was the place for random topics that have a topic? Perhaps Blender then?


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 25, 2007)

Maybe they can help you out in the gaming department. There's already a Halo 3 thread, but being a lowly section mod I'm unable to merge this thread with that one.

My advice is just to simply memorize the layout of the field when you drive eventually you'll know where the panels will give way and where you can drive to avoid the flood.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 25, 2007)

> little floating machine thingy



The Monitor??

I remember watching my brother play this
Sorta
There's a shit load of flood in that level


----------



## spectaa (Dec 25, 2007)

You just need to drive where the road is not collapsing, no?


----------



## Tleilaxu (Dec 25, 2007)

That is easier said that done, and there is a part where you need to get out of the car as it cannot drive over the narrow surface.


----------



## Shugorei (Dec 26, 2007)

u don't get out the warthog you keep on driving no matter what don't get out of the warthog u'll just die then.

And you can drive over the narrow bits of the level u just have to keep it straight so u don't fall off.

Wot Level of difficulty r u playing at?


----------



## Corruption (Dec 26, 2007)

Yea you don't get out of the warthog at all, I beat this mission on every difficulty. It's really not hard, just have to know where to drive.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 26, 2007)

...this mission is shit easy. Just drive. You can usually tell where NOT to go because of the panels already going away.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 26, 2007)

theres even a small arrow pointing where you should go. besides if you stay on the warthhog and keep driving you should be fine. don't drive too fast and keep looking in front of you so you  don't fall of the falling parts. too fucking easy if you know how.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 26, 2007)

I completed that level when i was über-drunk, so yeah, it's easy.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 26, 2007)

I just got Halo 3 yesterday.

Im just meeting those parasites.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 27, 2007)

I beat Halo 3 today


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 27, 2007)

Congratz.  Now go do it again to earn your Legendary missions or metagame score achievements.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 27, 2007)

Wait, you want me to do it on legendary?

I beat it on normal


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah.  It's almost heartwrenching.

If you can manage to find some people online that aren't absolutely sick of Campaign yet you might get lucky, but otherwise eyes will jap.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 27, 2007)

Hopefully Ill get 360 Live soon.


----------



## Neji (Dec 27, 2007)

I beat it on Heroic today, I need to do Legendary lol.

lol noob with no live.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll be getting back on Xbox Live soon and wouldn't mind having a couple of people to play Legendary with. Anyone in and if so, what is your gamertag?


----------



## Gene (Dec 27, 2007)

How do I play CTF online? The matchmaking thing is really confusing.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Dec 27, 2007)

Anyone wanna play campain with me my gamertag is Latinoking256.


----------



## Neji (Dec 27, 2007)

Gene said:


> How do I play CTF online? The matchmaking thing is really confusing.


Just play Big Team Battle and you might get it..


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 27, 2007)

AAARRGHHHHH I WANT LIVE SO BADLY


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 28, 2007)

Gene said:


> How do I play CTF online? The matchmaking thing is really confusing.


Team Objective.

You'll learn what each of the matchmaking types gives you soon.


----------



## Solinn (Dec 28, 2007)

I loved Halo 1 and 3, I would have to say 3 was the best in my opinion, I thought Halo 2 was HORRIBLE however, I didn't like how you switched between the Grand Marshal and the alien, and just when I thought the game was going to get good the credits started rolling, I was like "WTF, its over already?" lol


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 28, 2007)

Gene said:


> How do I play CTF online? The matchmaking thing is really confusing.



Actually, this is even better.

How To Halo 3



*Spoiler*: _Ranked Playlists_ 



Ranked Playlists

Ranked Playlists are for the player who wants to test his and his team’s mettle in a straight up competitive game. These playlists are sport-like in that they are tightly focused—you won’t have the rug pulled out from under you by an unexpected game of Hamster Crack. You will know what to expect, and over time, become versed in the nuance of your preferred playlist’s maps and games.

In addition, enemy player voice is disabled in game in Ranked Playlists. This is because these playlists are about the contest, and not about being Chatty Mc Chatterson. Some people love the art of trash talking above all else—there is a home for you, but it isn’t a Ranked Playlist. The scoreboard does all of the trash talking here.

Lone Wolves
Lone Wolves is our FFA (free for all, every person for themselves) playlist, and the focus is on gametypes where you only need to rely on yourself. The player count is 5, slightly reduced from Rumble Pit, so that it is harder for a player to win simply because he was more effective at farming the weaker players than second place was.

Typical Games: Slayer, Oddball, Crazy King

Team Slayer
The reigning champion from Halo 2, Team Slayer is a straight up Slayer playlist for teams of 4. The majority of games are vanilla Slayer, but there are some weapon variants to mix things up. However, there are no gametypes which overemphasize a single aspect of Halo MP, like Rockets or Swords. Shotty Snipers is as far from home as it gets.

Typical Games: Team Slayer, Team Shotty Snipers

Team Objective                                                   
Team Objective is our non-Slayer playlist for teams of 4, and is for the team which wants a more rounded experience. The focus is on round based asymmetric gametypes, like One Flag CTF and Territories. There is no Team Slayer here, but there is some VIP for when you just need to kill things.

Typical Games: One Flag CTF, Territories, One Sided VIP

Team Tactical
Don’t let the name fool you—this is a new and somewhat experimental playlist. The focus here is on gametypes which place a high premium on cold, calculated cunning, and careful play. This does not necessarily mean twitch reflexes or mad headshot skills. The basic gametype here is Eliminatio, so named because it’s not quite elimination. You will respawn, but rounds end at 5 kills, so you and your team cannot afford to blunder into a prepared ambush. Work together, and know every inch and every corner of your maps, or you won’t get far.

Typical Games: Eliminatio, Eliminatio Snipers

Team Doubles
Team Doubles is our 2 vs. 2 playlist, for when you and your buddy don’t want to mess around with organizing big teams. The gametypes here are Slayer and VIP—more diverse than straight up Slayer, but the emphasis is firmly on working as a team and killing your opponents.

Typical Games: Team Slayer, VIP





*Spoiler*: _Social Playlists_ 





Social Playlists are for players who are looking for other players. The game matters less than the people in it, whether you’re looking for people to party up with, or just want to engage in verbal sparring with the guy you just humped. The selection of games is wider here, and the maps are more diverse, so even after several dozen games you might be surprised.

Unlike Ranked Playlists, you’re welcome and encouraged to bring a full party into Social Playlists, filling up both teams with people you know. Matchmaking will offer up games all night long, and even try to balance the teams to boot.

And if you’re working on your Rating, you’re still welcome here—Social Playlists do award XP for wins, though to attain the higher Ratings you will need to prove yourself and earn the required minimum skill level in a Ranked Playlist.

Rumble Pit
Rumble Pit is our social FFA hopper for up to 6 players. Anything goes in the Rumble Pit, and you’ll see a games from Swords to Ninjanaut. Slayer is weighted heavily, but the majority of the selection is more varied.

Typical Games: Slayer, Mosh Pit, Hammerzeit

Social Slayer
The social version of the Team Slayer playlist, Social Slayer is for teams of 4 to 5, and is a bit looser in terms of map selection and weapon variants. If Slayer is your thing, but you like the more casual nature of a Social playlist, then this will be a good home.

Typical Games: Team Slayer, Team Rockets

Social Skirmish
Social Skirmish is our mixed, non-Slayer playlist for teams of 4 to 5. There’s a lot of CTF, Assault, and Territories in this playlist, and it’s ideal if you’re looking for a well rounded selection while building up a party over the course of multiple games.

Typical Games: Multi Flag CTF, Neutral Bomb Assault, Territories

Big Team Battle
BTB is our hopper for teams of 6 to 8. The selection includes both Slayer and objective gametypes, on the larger maps in the game.

At launch, BTB is going to be limited to teams of 6—this is a temporary step to allow Halo 3’s networking systems to figure out who the good hosts are, so that matchmaking can function properly and set up games that aren’t crapshoots. However, once things are firmed up, we plan to increase the limit back up to the traditional 8 per team.

Typical Games: Team Slayer, VIP, Multi Flag CTF

Multi Team
Multi Team is a slightly different take on team games, with four teams of 2. The games have more of an FFA feel, but you still have a teammate with whom to share your victories and commiserate about your defeats.

Typical Games: Team Slayer, VIP, King of the Hill

Social Doubles
The social version of the Team Doubles playlist, for teams of 2. This playlist is ideal for people looking for smaller, head to head games, whether by preference or by player count. The games lean towards Team Slayer and weapon variants thereof, but there’s also some VIP and Territories in there to mix things up.

Typical Games: Team Slayer, VIP, Flag Rally




A bit dated, but you should get the idea.


----------



## kururenu (Dec 28, 2007)

I beat the game on legendary a while back, thought it would be harder,i didn't really feel too much difference between heroic and legendary,quite disappointing, but matchmaking games never get old,i would be on now if my 360 didn't brake..... for the 3rd time


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 8, 2008)

Last Week's Bnet update:
DUN DUN!!!

Info on the next set of maps coming to us, but really they don't say much about them.  Still nice to read.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 11, 2008)

We should get a tournament going. Since spring break is coming up.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 12, 2008)

Release the fucking Heroic pack for free imo.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes release it for free !!!!!


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 13, 2008)

Realease it and pay me


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Mar 15, 2008)

heroic maps should be free by april, when legendary map pack opens. 

bungie, within the last month or so has made some slight, but significant changes. Also, they showed pictures of one of the new maps, ghost town. on tuesday they will release pictures and information bout another of the legendary maps, this one has a snowy atmosphere i'm guessing cause all the vehicles got like this white paint job. oh and on this new snowy map, the hornet will be playable, but it has been changed significantly from the hornet in custom games.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 15, 2008)

It better be free soon. Im gettin tired of current maps except High Ground and Valhalla.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Mar 25, 2008)

YEAH!!!!!!!! we asked for it, they're giving it to us!!!! Blackout is the 3rd map of the new legendary map pack. AS IT SOUNDS, IT'S A REMAKE OF LOCKOUT. lockout!! lockout!!! wooooooooooo. they kept a lot of the stuff the same, just they re-vamped it to make it look human. Should be really really awesome. woooooT. 


the 3 new maps are , ghost town, avalanche and blackout.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 25, 2008)

Jumped on and played the Heroic pack for like 15 mins.  imo Standoff steals the spotlight.  I gotta hunt down some good Foundry variations now.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah standoff is the best of the heroic. the new lockout, blackout will steal the show for the rest of the halo 3 career.


----------



## Mugiwara (Apr 13, 2008)

Does anyone have ANY advice on getting the two for one achievement?

It's without any doubt the hardest one to get! It's the last one left for me! 
Can anyone give me any advice?

I alredy know that I should wait for snowbound etc, but any advice for hitting the actual targets.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 29, 2008)

I got it on constucrt.


----------

